# The Carvin 7XX Club!



## Bigfan

Since all the ibby guys are in their respective pens, us Carvinites need to finally band together and... Show each-other pictures of our guitars and show off/discuss mods etc. I guess 

So, yeah let's do that!

First up, my 200X Carvin 727, which I bought pretty damn used, I mean it's got a few dings, but I love it all the same. It's got an M7 in the bridge but otherwise stock (for now):







Heeeeeeeeel! (Or lack thereof)






Get yer wood out!


----------



## Cancer

Here's a link to the thread with mine, I'll post more later.


----------



## Nile

its so shiny


----------



## Alberto7

Here's my koa/swamp ash baby . I got her on May 15, 2010. I have a pickup swap planned, but can't seem to get around to doing it... Yet.


----------



## pkgitar

Things that may look like dings or nicks are just dust or reflections. Cant really catch the true beauty of the wood/color with a camera


----------



## Nile

pkgitar said:


> Things that may look like dings or nicks are just dust or reflections. Cant really catch the true beauty of the wood/color with a camera


 omg the quilt on it is to die for


----------



## Skin Coffin

WOOOHOOO, finally I'm part of a club!  jk, but thanks for the thread 
Here's mine!


----------



## Bigfan

Only one trem'ed specimen so far. Time to feel special, Cancer! 

How do you feel about the pickups (HSH) so far, Skin Coffin?


----------



## Skin Coffin

Bigfan said:


> Only one trem'ed specimen so far. Time to feel special, Cancer!
> 
> How do you feel about the pickups (HSH) so far, Skin Coffin?



I'm still waiting for a real amp to try them  I'm going to buy a Bugera 333XL in 2 weeks and I'm still not decided on the cab


----------



## ROCKCRUE1

Yayyy!!! Here ya go!!! 





















Hope you guys like it!


----------



## mhickman2

So happy to see some Carvin love! I love these guitars. Here's my walnut and maple 727 with flamed maple fingerboard, and Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck.


----------



## geofreesun

badass guitar!!! i feel most carvins are kinda bright, also with the neck thru, my 727 seems brighter than my other 7s. does the CS bridge sound overly bright in your 727?


mhickman2 said:


> So happy to see some Carvin love! I love these guitars. Here's my walnut and maple 727 with flamed maple fingerboard, and Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck.


----------



## Janicois

Just had a set of Blackouts installed about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Janicois

mhickman2 said:


> So happy to see some Carvin love! I love these guitars. Here's my walnut and maple 727 with flamed maple fingerboard, and Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck.


 
Holy shit... that axe is pure sex, man!


----------



## matt edri

My DC727


----------



## TIBrent

I'll have to post a picture of my Carvin 7! These beauties are inspiring me 
-Brent


----------



## Duckykong

matt edri said:


> My DC727



Caesar Milan plays 7's, holy shit!

Anyways, here's mine!


----------



## mhickman2

geofreesun said:


> badass guitar!!! i feel most carvins are kinda bright, also with the neck thru, my 727 seems brighter than my other 7s. does the CS bridge sound overly bright in your 727?



Not with the amp settings I use on my Axe Fx Ultra. These plus dark warm sounding amps equal insane amounts of mojo.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Wow these guitars look phenomenal! I think I know what my next seven will be hehe. 

How would the neck on these compare with your typical ibby seven neck? Thinner? Wider? Thicker?


----------



## geofreesun

noticably thicker, but not a problem at all. i dont find it uncomfortable when playing. plus i dont have giant hands.



insaneshawnlane said:


> Wow these guitars look phenomenal! I think I know what my next seven will be hehe.
> 
> How would the neck on these compare with your typical ibby seven neck? Thinner? Wider? Thicker?


----------



## ROCKCRUE1

Man you guys have some awesome guitars!!!


----------



## Stresspill

Holy pissing fuck, Janicois, that purple is STUNNING. Need to get me something that looks that good!


----------



## Richie666

These are all gorgeous guitars! I'm looking to get one of these by mid summer.


----------



## Dark Aegis

I didnt know there was so many carvin owners. Mine has the discontinued mysitc dream finish.


----------



## dis89

awesome guitars you`ve got, gentlemen


----------



## Rhoadkiller

that is a sick guitar!


----------



## Kel668

My DC727C.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dark Aegis said:


> I didnt know there was so many carvin owners. Mine has the discontinued mysitc dream finish.



This is my fave. The fr00t is strong with this one


----------



## Koshchei




----------



## geofreesun

cool top! it's so furry!


Koshchei said:


>


----------



## revclay

I have a pair of Carvins and I love them both.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Here's mine:


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Too much awesomess in one thread.


----------



## kherman

My '05 DC727 in Pearl White (discontinued color)


----------



## Alberto7

^ That finish...!


----------



## kmanick

love that pearl white!


----------



## ShadyDavey

The "not played in 6 5 months but still my best guitar ever" utilitarian black 727. All mahogany, tung-oiled neck, active EQ/Preamp, stainless steel jumbo frets, 20" radius (custom order), abalone inlays/logo and an action under 2mm at the 24th fret without choking or buzzing.

Fabulous work, sounds amazing, plays divinely.


----------



## ShadyDavey

revclay said:


>





Beautiful - that finish was my next choice had I more disposable income at the time.


----------



## renzoip

Here is mine!! 







Now with Dimarzio's!!


----------



## philownyou

Can't wait to receive my koa neck & body with spalted flamed maple top DC747, these axes look amazingly sick !


----------



## TimTomTum

Man, all this flamed maple tops are absolutely stunning!
What do you have to pay for a Carvin Custom Shop model?
Is there a distributor in europe?


----------



## shanejohnson02

renzoip said:


> Here is mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with Dimarzio's!!



What color is that? That's the kind of red I wanted. Mine came out considerably darker, still cool though. Just curious which one you ordered.


----------



## theicon2125

ROCKCRUE1 said:


> Yayyy!!! Here ya go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


 
That is freakin beautiful!!!!!! I'm not a big fan of trems, but damn that is a beastly guitar. How are Carvin's pickups?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Most people find the pickups to be quite acceptable until they source a replacement - they're hardly BKP's or Dimarzio's but they don't deserve the reputation they have for being simply awful, muddy and ill-defined.

I find that in concert with the active EQ circuit you can actually dial in a huge range of tones and there's certainly enough output to satisfy even the gnarliest gain-heads. I know Fred was quite surprised when noodling on my 727 to find that it wasn't just a one-trick "all mahogany metal axe" but also a versatile instrument for a variety of genres.

That said, I think the active EQ + some BKP's would be a different and more awesome story altogether


----------



## Edika

I don't know you guys, I haven't had the pleasure so far to play guitars with Dimarzio, Seymour Duncan or Bareknuckle pickups. The 6 string DC400 I have (2007 model) has the C22 classic set. The sound has a lot of output with a lot of gain, without being muddy or harsh. I can play chords with gain and understand the articulation. The clean sounds I get without the active circuit are very nice and with the active circuit are amazing. When I compared it with a Jackson soloist (sl3) with a Seymour Duncan set it absolutely killed it. Maybe a Sl1 sounds different but the Carvin pickups for the 6 strings are far better than average. When I bought my DC747 second hand I saw a difference in the output of these two guitars. The strange thing is that the output of the DC747 is than the Emg81/85 set I have in my BC rich jrV deluxe and with more clarity and articulation (both guitars are mahogany wings with maple necks, neckthroughs with Floyd bridges but of course different build quality). The 7 string was a model from 2002 I think, and has pickups with less gain (at least the bridge pickup). I read from a member here (not sure) that they changed the magnets in the pickups after a certain year giving them more output. Anyway I am very curious to hear in person some Carvin guitars with Duncans, Dimarzios, BKPs or whatever else. Maybe they are better, maybe they are lot better but to my ears so far Carvin pickups are sure as hell above average. To replace the Carvin pickups with Emgs is, for me, a downgrade.

Also I have to take some pictures of my DC747 in daylight and post in this thread. Carvinites unite!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I owned some much earlier 6-string Carvin's (A DC135 and a DC200 from the early 90's) and quite honestly the difference is marked. The 135 in particular was passive and didn't seem to have enough output or clarity when compared to my other guitars of the time (Dimarzio-equipped Ibanez' most notably) and although once again the active circuit in the DC200 did (for my ears at least) shape the tone and increase the output beyond that of my RG's I can see where a lot of their reputation came from.

FWIW I think that there's certainly a difference between the more modern production runs and the older models - even in passive mode the 727 is a notable step up from the 135 in all departments.


----------



## Edika

I would be very interested to play an Ibanez with Dimarzios and compare the sound with my 6 string Carvin (even though there different woods, components etc etc). The truth is that they have a lot of midrange with these pickups that is not to everybody's taste. When I first tried my DC400 with my 50 Watt solid state Marshal plugged in directly I was surprised that my amp grew balls. Afterwards I stopped using any distortion pedals with this guitar. In my Mesa triple rec I put the gain 12 to 1 o clock (or 5.5 if you consider at a scale of 10) for the modern channel to have a similar effect with the Emg81 at 3 o clock (or 8). If I buy another Carvin I would be interested to install other pickups in order to have the Carvin build quality with a different sound. 

If you haven't played a newer model and have access to one it would be interesting to try one and see if there is a difference and how big is it with the older Carvin pickups.


----------



## shanejohnson02

I just recently replaced the pickups in mine with a CL/LF set. I liked the Carvins slightly better for cleans and jazz/blues type of playing, but the DiMarzios are better all-around. ESPECIALLY when distortion is applied. The Carvins just lost themselves on the low end and were totally undefined. Too bad, they have an awesome PAF-ish thing going otherwise.


----------



## Hendog

Carvin makes GREAT guitars.

I don't own any Carvin 7's but I do own a Carvin DC127 6 string and it is my new favorite guitar. And I own a EBMM JP!


----------



## Hendog

Why in the hell would they discontinue the Pearl White?!?

That was such a hawt color.


----------



## Clydefrog

Well guys, my guitar ships tomorrow. I'll officially be in the DC7x7 club wednesday or thursday (they weren't certain how long it'd take to go from SoCal to Sacramento...)

Expect pictures soon.


----------



## renzoip

shanejohnson02 said:


> What color is that? That's the kind of red I wanted. Mine came out considerably darker, still cool though. Just curious which one you ordered.



Dude, I can't remember exactly what kind of red it was... I ordered it 2 years ago. Still, the pics make it look a little brighter than it actually is. It still looks cool in person, though.


----------



## revclay

ShadyDavey said:


> Beautiful - that finish was my next choice had I more disposable income at the time.



Thanks, man. You are clearly a man of exquisite taste and superior intellect.


----------



## Clydefrog

So after 2 months of agony with no guitar, my custom Carvin DC727 is here. I was very worried that the color choice wouldn't turn out very good, but the second I opened the case my fears were dispelled and I fell in love with it. Holy schnikes is this thing beautiful.

The obligatory but worthless "I GOT A BOX" picture:





SOMETHING IS PEEKING OUT AT ME





The worry started to set in:





HOLY SHIT IT'S EXACTLY HOW I IMAGINED IT





Higher quality outside photos:

























A few notes:

Mahogany body, maple neck. Satin finished Radiation green with blackburst sides/black back body. It seems to have phase switches or splitters on it even though I didn't order them, so bonus? Maple fretboard, delicious delicious delicious. This thing plays PERFECT right out of the box.

Can't wait to order my next Carvin. I'm officially out of the Ibanez club


----------



## Alberto7

^ Welcome to The Dark Side, brother!  Love the finish you ordered it with!


----------



## ROCKCRUE1

Awesome... nuff said... simply awesome...


----------



## guitar4tw

My Carvin, aka the best playing guitar I own.


----------



## RideFour15

guitar4tw said:


> My Carvin, aka the best playing guitar I own.



What're the woods?


----------



## espman

RideFour15 said:


> What're the woods?


Gonna guess mahogany body, Walnut/Maple neck, and an Ebony fretboard

BTW this thread has made my Carvin GAS pretty much unbearable. Definatly gonna order one after I get a Parker.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

This is a carvin neck through neck that i had my own fiddle made out of, so its a carvin half breed. I hope is accepted and asymilated into the carvin purbred tribe . Absolutly love carvin necks.


----------



## dis89

I love this thread for real =)


----------



## thrsher




----------



## Toejam

Vintage Yellow DC727. Or is it now considered a 721 or 725 since it's only got one pup?  Sorry about the kinda crappy and dark cell phone pics.
Maple body with mahogany/maple neck.

Carvin 7-string pictures by Toejam - Photobucket


----------



## gator99

Some really gorgeous Carvins in this thread! Here is my contribution - 2010 Carvin DC727:





















Spec Highlights:
Spalted Maple Top & Matching Headstock, Clear Gloss
Mahogany Neck (Tung Oiled) & Alder Body Wings
20" Radius Rosewood Fretboard w/ Abalone Dot Inlays
5-way Blade switch (option 50)

I am not crazy about the bridge pickup, and I have a DiMarzio DActivator 7 waiting for installation, but I don't play this guitar much so I haven't been in a rush to change it out.

Here is a pic of my first 2000 Carvin DC727 (Black Stained Flamed maple top & matching headstock and no inlays on ebony fingerboard) that I sold back in late 2004:











Great guitars and if I had the cash, I would order another one without hesitating!

Regards,
Juan


----------



## littledoc

I'm on my second DC727... first had mostly default specs with a flamed maple top and blueburst. My current one is all mahogany with a flamed maple top and their killer triple-step stain. I grabbed jumbo stainless steel frets (which I _love_), tung oiled neck, and their licensed floyd.

BUT...

I gotta say, there are a few things about the DC727 that bother me a bit. One is that the neck could be a little wider. It's not a huge problem, but every so often playing legato on the high E, the string will slip off the edge of the fret. 

The cutaway is a bit of a problem too... just too close. I don't have big hands or anything, but doing wide stretches (like diminished triads) in the upper register is awkward because the horn isn't cut very deep, and the back of my hand gets wedged against the horn and sometimes even bumps into the end of it if I'm doing ascending licks with wide stretches. 

Then there's the intonation. It came stock with .010s, which is what I still use, and the intonation is a little off, most noticeably on the low B. I have the saddle back as far as it'll go and it's still sharp in the upper register. I think this is why more seven strings these days are going for the 26.5" scale. Swapping in .009s would probably fix it, but I'm not a fan of those flimsy things. You can also get lower action with less buzz when you have a bit more tension. 

But that brings me to my final gripe: the floyd. I have an OFR in another guitar, and the quality is on par as far as I can tell, but it's a love/hate thing. Taking forever to re-tune, re-string, change tunings or re-intonate... it gets a little old. I love trems but I might have been happier with their fixed bridge. 

None of these things are deal-breakers, but they do irritate me some. Overall, it's still an incredible axe. The fret job is outstanding, it sounds amazing, and everything just _feels_ very professional  the knobs and switches have a very tight click to them that oozes quality. And aside from the width issue, the neck is ridiculously comfortable. Plus it's all kinds of sexy.


----------



## Pablo

Here's my DC727C - my main 7-string since I got it some 3-odd years ago.
Distinguishing features are:

Alder body with a greenburst over vintage white
Tung oiled maple neck with a scalloped birdseye maple fretboard
5-way lever switch (intead of the usual 3-way toggle)
Single volume in the tone control position

I had DiMarzios in there, but actually prefered the Carvin PUs(!)... so the DiMarzios had to go and the Carvin PUs went back in.














Cheers

Eske


----------



## Alberto7

littledoc said:


> Then there's the intonation. It came stock with .010s, which is what I still use, and the intonation is a little off, most noticeably on the low B. I have the saddle back as far as it'll go and it's still sharp in the upper register.



This. It's the ONLY problem I've found with the DC7x7 series. I can get every single string with perfect intonation, except the low B, which is still a tad sharp... However, it doesn't bother me much, and it doesn't turn me off in any way. Awesome guitar you got there 



Pablo said:


> Here's my DC727C - my main 7-string since I got it some 3-odd years ago.
> Distinguishing features are:
> 
> Alder body with a greenburst over vintage white
> Tung oiled maple neck with a scalloped birdseye maple fretboard
> 5-way lever switch (intead of the usual 3-way toggle)
> Single volume in the tone control position
> 
> I had DiMarzios in there, but actually prefered the Carvin PUs(!)... so the DiMarzios had to go and the Carvin PUs went back in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



That's got to be one of the most interesting color combinations I've ever seen on these guitars.


----------



## georg_f

yah, these guitars look good


----------



## xfilth




----------



## Hybrid138

littledoc said:


>



Is this the blue burst?


----------



## mhickman2

The intonation on the low b string is an easy fix. Mine is perfect now after I shortened the spring and went up to 60 for standard and 72 for drop.


----------



## Alberto7

mhickman2 said:


> The intonation on the low b string is an easy fix. Mine is perfect now after I shortened the spring and went up to 60 for standard and 72 for drop.



Hhhmmm interesting fix. I hadn't thought of that. Did you have to cut a lot of the spring off, or just a little?


----------



## jaskasm

Duckykong said:


> Caesar Milan plays 7's, holy shit!
> 
> Anyways, here's mine!



This is going to be mine very soon, so excited!!!


----------



## kmanick

littledoc said:


> I gotta say, there are a few things about the DC727 that bother me a bit. One is that the neck could be a little wider. It's not a huge problem, but every so often playing legato on the high E, the string will slip off the edge of the fret.


this one of my main gripes with Carvin 7's as well.
and it got much worse with an OFR trem on there
Some real beauties in this thread.


----------



## GATA4

Man, Carvin is just fucking class.


----------



## littledoc

Hybrid138 said:


> Is this the blue burst?



Purple!


----------



## littledoc

mhickman2 said:


> The intonation on the low b string is an easy fix. Mine is perfect now after I shortened the spring and went up to 60 for standard and 72 for drop.



I'm not clear on how that fixes the intonation. The problem is that the saddle can't move far enough back to properly intonate the string.


----------



## mhickman2

Sorry. I thought we were talking about fixed bridges, but increasing the string guage will still help.


----------



## guitar4tw

espman said:


> Gonna guess mahogany body, Walnut/Maple neck, and an Ebony fretboard
> 
> BTW this thread has made my Carvin GAS pretty much unbearable. Definatly gonna order one after I get a Parker.



Yeah, that's correct. Sounds really warm and clear, highly recommended combo.


----------



## SeaweedChampion

I apologize if these don't work.


----------



## mhickman2

They work fine sir. I'm sure that axe does too!


----------



## GATA4

so much freaking want in this thread. oh my badness.


----------



## Edika

Time for me to add my DC747 ! The pictures are not the brightest since the sun has started to set already but I can't wait until the weekend for better shots hehehe! Maybe I'll post more later! I bought this second hand and it must be a 2005 or 2003 model. It has mahogany wings, maple neck, claro walnut top, ebony board with side markers. I wish it had a locking nut and I am thinking of installing one since the guitar doesn't hold tuning that well with extensive whammy use.

On to the pics:


----------



## kmanick

So much porn in this thread!!!
if Carvin would just use OFR trems and offer a flatter radius than 14
on their 7's!!!!!
So close yet so far.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

kmanick said:


> So much porn in this thread!!!
> if Carvin would just use OFR trems and offer a flatter radius than 14
> on their 7's!!!!!
> So close yet so far.



Actually you can get a 20" radius for a little more $

I saw a post where someone said $30 and another where someone said $100. So somewhere between there


----------



## dis89

Thread of awesomeness!


----------



## etohk

insaneshawnlane said:


> Actually you can get a 20" radius for a little more $
> 
> I saw a post where someone said $30 and another where someone said $100. So somewhere between there



I just got my 20" radius for a measly $30


----------



## kmanick

etohk said:


> I just got my 20" radius for a measly $30


 
they will only do it on a "non trem" guitar though and a 16 or 17 option would be nice too.


----------



## AfroSamurai

I really don't know how I missed this thread. Anyway, here are some pics of mine


































It's a great playing and looking guitar


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Always loved Carvins, they're so classy. I miss mine so much, wish I didn't sell it


----------



## GATA4

so much nom in this thread


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I just ordered mine last night and I'm already dying to play it 

Here are the specs!

Fixed Bridge w/ Strings Through Body
Antique Brown Stain Flame 
Satin Matte Finish 
Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes (visible on the front of the body)
Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color
Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
Stainless Jumbo Frets 
20in Fretboard Radius 
Rounded Body Sides 
Black Hardware 
C26 Bridge Pickup 
C26 Neck Pickup 
Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
Abalone Logo 
Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE

I've been told that because of the maple neck through construction that it's gonna be pretty bright. Anyone have any pup suggestions to help balance out the tone?



Afrosamurai
[IMG said:


> http://i54.tinypic.com/2yjtpom.jpg[/IMG]



That purple was my next choice! God that looks good.....


----------



## AfroSamurai

insaneshawnlane said:


> That purple was my next choice! God that looks good.....


Thanks man, I really love how this guitar looks.



insaneshawnlane said:


> I've been told that because of the maple neck through construction that it's gonna be pretty bright. Anyone have any pup suggestions to help balance out the tone?



Yeah, it's going to be a tad bright, which can be good if you are drop-tuning.

As far as pickups recommendations it really depends on what you want to achieve. A couple of standard recommendation are: dimarzio blaze (same pickups you find in an universe), crunchlab and liquifire combo (ebmm jp7), d-activators if you are looking for an emg type of sound but in passove size pickups. Other pickups that sound really good are bkp painkiller but they are more expensive.


----------



## Bigfan

I currently have my 727 set up in C# standard with a 10-62 set on. Great high tension for tappy lead licks and chuggy rhythm stuff as far as metal goes, as well as this insanely searing bluesy tone with just a little bit of dirt (with a fucking m7!)

It is bright bliss.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Bigfan said:


> I currently have my 727 set up in C# standard with a 10-62 set on. Great high tension for tappy lead licks and chuggy rhythm stuff as far as metal goes, as well as this insanely searing bluesy tone with just a little bit of dirt (with a fucking m7!)
> 
> It is bright bliss.



Tuned up to C#?! I can imagine that has some SERIOUS tension 

I'm not a huge fan of super bright tones (though I am a huge fan of clarity) and I'm gonna be in B standard most of the time. Would a D Sonic/Liquifire be a good combo? That's what I've got in my RG7421 and it sounds pretty damn good through the Boogie Mark 4.


----------



## Cancer

7 Strings of Hate said:


> This is a carvin neck through neck that i had my own fiddle made out of, so its a carvin half breed. I hope is accepted and asymilated into the carvin purbred tribe . Absolutly love carvin necks.



Nice work, man. Is that a BKP Warpig in the bridge? Do you have any playing clips of your guitar?


----------



## Bboren

I just joined the club!


----------



## Stealth7

Looking through this thread is not helping my GAS problem!


----------



## JPhoenix19

I just joined the club! Check out my NGD thread here.


----------



## mhickman2

Very Stephen Carpenter. I dig it. More carvins please!


----------



## ShadyDavey

kmanick said:


> they will only do it on a "non trem" guitar though and a 16 or 17 option would be nice too.



Yep, they simply wouldn't touch a trem-equipped 727 when it came to a custom radius and given that you have to do so much work to match the bridge/nut radius to the 20" I enquired about I'm not at all surprised. 



> Actually you can get a 20" radius for a little more $
> 
> I saw a post where someone said $30 and another where someone said $100. So somewhere between there



The latter would have been me - the $100 was slightly over a year ago so I have no idea about the current pricing but if you do go for it then do remind them to fit a 20" nut rather than the standard 14" I received! Choosing that option does invalidate the returns policy but I haven't played a more comfortable guitar (a statement which includes KxK, ........., Ibanez, Jackson etc etc) and the slightly thicker profile of your typical Carvin neck seems to suit the flatter radii quite beautifully. 

Combined with the jumbo stainless steel frets whilst it may not look much the playability is simply incredible.


----------



## Curt

So much Carvin GAS right now.


----------



## phillisbeuford

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I am filled with Jealousy right now, I wish I could afford one of these. They are soooo beautiful


----------



## Tritono

Im interested in Carvin guitars but I love the 430mmR thin neck of Ibanez. How Carvin necks compare to Ibanez? they are more fat? like Schecter or less? all details about Carvin necks are very welcome. Just be as sincere as you can.


----------



## Clydefrog

Much less than Shecter, not as thin as Ibanez.

I exclusively used Ibanez 7s and the neck would always end up hurting my hand after a while, but the Carvin neck fits like a glove and the pain after extended playing is totally gone.

I have small hands, for reference.


----------



## Edika

I haven't played Ibanez so I can't make a comparison. I have a Squier MIJ 6 string which has a very thin and fast neck. In comparison to that the Carvin neck feels thicker. This was more obvious between the 6 string Carvin and the Squier. The DC747 seems thinner due to the wider neck and I can play it for hours without getting tired. You will probably not have the same feel as Ibanez but for sure you'll get used to it fast. People that didn't like Carvins have complained about many things but never about their necks and playability.


----------



## mhickman2

I much prefer the neck of carvin to ibanez. I have giant hands, but that's never played a role in my choice of neck. I generally go for c shape necks for 6s, the carvin 7 neck however reminds a lot of suhrs modern elliptical neck. It's just flat enough to shred but has enough girth to really dig into bends accurately and have great support. The shoulders roll off very nicely, and the heel is super smooth and natural.


----------



## Rathmann

Very cool guitars! Do Carvin really only make that chubby rounded body? I'd be gassing for a Carvin if it wasn't for that and the headstock


----------



## Alberto7

Rathmann said:


> Very cool guitars! Do Carvin really only make that chubby rounded body? I'd be gassing for a Carvin if it wasn't for that and the headstock



Nope, the rounded body used to be the standard option, but now you have to select it as an extra. Regular right-angled edges are the standard option now, making it a normal superstart shape.

The headstock can't be changed on the DC727 model, though. Although I really love that headstock design, to be honest.


----------



## Hollowway

Here's mine. I typically think of Carvins as not very aggressive or metal looking, but I found this in the Santa Ana store, and it totally looks the part...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Very nice - understated and classy


----------



## zephyrkillz

My dc727, basic walnut neck and body. Does anyone know if I can fit a set of dimarzio's in without routing out the cavities? Thanks!


----------



## ShadyDavey

zephyrkillz said:


> My dc727, basic walnut neck and body. Does anyone know if I can fit a set of dimarzio's in without routing out the cavities? Thanks!



Good question - I was wondering about some replacements but I couldn't recall exactly which ones dropped in without modification. I'm of the opinion that some Dimarzio's with the active EQ section would kick all sorts of ass....

I _think_ that anything other than stock Carvin pups need routing but I'll do some searching around as I'm just not sure.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

this is my baby ivy..... play nice


----------



## Hybrid138

Is that Lizard burst with black burst?!?! Cool!


----------



## shanejohnson02

^^^ That looks like the new color, Moss Green, with a blackburst edge. That's the *exact* color scheme I want for my hardtail I'll be ordering, except for the inlays..I want a blank fretboard.

Sweet axe, btw.


----------



## shanejohnson02

ShadyDavey said:


> Good question - I was wondering about some replacements but I couldn't recall exactly which ones dropped in without modification. I'm of the opinion that some Dimarzio's with the active EQ section would kick all sorts of ass....
> 
> I _think_ that anything other than stock Carvin pups need routing but I'll do some searching around as I'm just not sure.



You will need to do some sanding, at least. I took large-grit sandpaper (100 grit, I believe) and went to town on the routes until my Crunch Lab / Liquifire fit. It didn't take long...it's off by maybe 1/8" on either side.


----------



## ShadyDavey

shanejohnson02 said:


> You will need to do some sanding, at least. I took large-grit sandpaper (100 grit, I believe) and went to town on the routes until my Crunch Lab / Liquifire fit. It didn't take long...it's off by maybe 1/8" on either side.



Oh right, that's not so bad - thanks dude


----------



## ShadyDavey

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> this is my baby ivy..... play nice



Wicked sick - really nice !


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

ShadyDavey said:


> Wicked sick - really nice !




thanks guys! yeah i just told them i wanted a lizard burst and they said they had enough color to do it for me!


----------



## mhickman2

I think this deserves an ngd.



FadexToxBlack81 said:


> this is my baby ivy..... play nice


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

mhickman2 said:


> I think this deserves an ngd.



i was considering putting it up for GOTM but i didnt know how it would hold up against some of the other customs


----------



## josh pelican

Put it up for Guitar of the Month. Would vote.


----------



## MikeH

Seconded.


----------



## kmanick

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> this is my baby ivy..... play nice


 
That is pretty smoking more pics are needed


----------



## Wolfv11

I don't have any pics of mine, but here's a video of me playing my DC727...






My fretless makes an appearance as well.


Maybe I should snap a few pics...


----------



## Edika

If any of you guys are planning to change the stock pups with Dimarzios or BPK's or any other option, could you make a before and after clip with similar settings and recording conditions? Or if you have a link or seen this somewhere in the web please send me a link. I have been trying to find clips like these for Carvins in general but haven't been able.

I like the sound of the stock Carvin pickups but I have seen too many people saying that the sound is even better with another set of pickups. This has been bugging me and I would like to hear the tonal difference before attempting anything.


----------



## mhickman2

I wish I would have thought to keep my first recordings with the stock pickups. I can tell you that when recording, I didn't only hear the difference but I could see it in the waveforms. I switched to a coldsweat/painkiller combo and it took the guitar to a whole new level. The coldsweat bridge gave it much more bite(not shrill), with a smooth(not barky) mid range, and a fast bass attack with fair amount of punch. As for the painkiller neck, it gives you a very a nice cutting mid range, a chimey pick attack, while still having a nice weight to play smooth leads. The combo is my favorite for hard rock/metal stuff.



Edika said:


> If any of you guys are planning to change the stock pups with Dimarzios or BPK's or any other option, could you make a before and after clip with similar settings and recording conditions? Or if you have a link or seen this somewhere in the web please send me a link. I have been trying to find clips like these for Carvins in general but haven't been able.
> 
> I like the sound of the stock Carvin pickups but I have seen too many people saying that the sound is even better with another set of pickups. This has been bugging me and I would like to hear the tonal difference before attempting anything.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

josh pelican said:


> Put it up for Guitar of the Month. Would vote.



haha i will! send me a link to what i have to do to enter!


----------



## Tritono

hey Wolfv: what woods you used in your carvin? are you using SS frets?

Im almost decided to buy a Carvin. I think that for all would be useful if the carvin users post with the photos the full specs of their carvins


----------



## Wolfv11

Tritono said:


> hey Wolfv: what woods you used in your carvin? are you using SS frets?
> 
> Im almost decided to buy a Carvin. I think that for all would be useful if the carvin users post with the photos the full specs of their carvins




I can certainly tell you that I have Stainless Steel frets...though honestly, if/when I get a new Carvin (or any guitar for that matter) I think I'll skip out on it.Not that I've had any problems, but SS frets are really tough on fretting tools. So when I have to do fret work on these frets--I know I might be buying a new set of tools. Thankfully the stainless makes them last longer however. 

As far as wood...ya know, I can't remember for the life of me exactly what I did. I've had the guitar for nearly two years now--I think--I do remember that I decided to keep it simple....I'm pretty sure the neck-thru piece is maple and the body/wings are either alder or ash. I'm about 90% certain its alder though.

I'll post some pics soon! As well as try and find the sheet with the specs. 

It might be hard to see in the video, but I've got the floyd on there and stock pups--which I don't mind as much as other people do.


----------



## right_to_rage

Edika said:


>



Wow! Want.  Edika you have officially sent me on another quest to get a third Carvin!!! How do you like the walnut in that guitar?


----------



## Edika

right_to_rage said:


> Wow! Want.



That's mine mine miiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hahahahahahaha!!! 

Honestly and seriously it is a great guitar! Only thing I would like different is for it to have locking nut. It holds tuning for vibrato and mild bends/drops, but due a couple of whammy bar tricks and you have to break out the tuner!


----------



## right_to_rage

Yeah man that is totally a sick guitar, so I can understand your mother protecting its cub reaction hahahaha. I love how dark that wood is!

I have decided on the specs 100%:
20" radius (like my Holdsworth neck), Black Hardware, Figured Walnut Top, Walnut Body, Koa Neck, Fixed Bridge, Rosewood Fretboard, and the Bareknuckle Painkiller Bridge and Coldsweat Neck pickups that I have in Ibanez 7420... gonna be selling a lot of guitars for this haha but its gonna happen!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Someday, someday I shall join thee in Carvin ownership. I just need to get a job!

I've been changing my dream specs constantly, right now it's,
DC747, walnut neck and body, rounded, deep triple stain satin matte purple flame with dark burst, flamed top on headstock, ebony fingerboard with abalone diamond inlays, gold hardware, coil taps...

Oh, how I wish I had that guitar right now.


----------



## MABGuitar

Just got this one yesterday from NickCormier. It is a little beat up and needs a complete re-wiring and new pickups. Right now the only thing that is wired is the jack input to the bridge pickup and it's badly grounded. 

The bridge pickup is a seymoure duncan jazz I believe and the neck pickup is suposed to be an rg7420 pup. When I get a job this guitar will probably get a set of crunch lab and liquidfire or if my budget allows it, bareknuckles. 

It has an alder body and maple neck, that's all I know about it pretty much.

















I suck at taking pictures xD.

Here's a clip of me testing it, it was recorded with my ipod.

Carvin dc727 test by MABGuitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SnowfaLL

i woulda kept it if it had a maple fretboard.. but alas I need more maple, less ebony.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Hey guys,

I was considering an EBMM but because of the price and the availabilty in South Africa I am considering to go Carvin DC747.

Would you guys say it is in the same league as the new JPXI7?

I really like a more chunky neck and not these really thin ones.

Thanks

George


----------



## SnowfaLL

ive only tried the JP6, but in terms of quality I would say they are pretty even. The JP has an amazing trem, but Carvins are much sexier, better fretboard options, I prefer the neck size (it'll be thicker than the JP) and probably much cheaper too.

I would say it comes down to if you want a bolt on vs a neckthru.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

NickCormier said:


> ive only tried the JP6, but in terms of quality I would say they are pretty even. The JP has an amazing trem, but Carvins are much sexier, better fretboard options, I prefer the neck size (it'll be thicker than the JP) and probably much cheaper too.
> 
> I would say it comes down to if you want a bolt on vs a neckthru.


Thank you,

I don't actually mind bolt on or neck through, and I am actually looking for a thicker neck (I have a Loomis and a RC7 and the Dean's neck is way too thin...I love the Schecter neck)

The Loomis has a26.5 scale which is too long though, that's why I want a new 7string


----------



## SundayForever

So happy to see some Carvin love! I love these guitars. Here's my walnut and maple 727 with flamed maple fingerboard, and Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

kherman said:


> My '05 DC727 in Pearl White (discontinued color)


Beautiful guitar! I am going to get me one almost like this one...I was just wondering, is this the clear gloss finish on the body and the neck? I want the white/white option and thought about the satin finish but I think the gloss would look great with the gold hardware.

Can one actually have the tung oil finish with the color white?

Also, is the gloss finish behind the neck cool or does it seems sticky? So then I would rather go for the natural finish or tung oil behind the neck

thanks


----------



## Alberto7

George Engelbrecht said:


> Beautiful guitar! I am going to get me one almost like this one...I was just wondering, is this the clear gloss finish on the body and the neck? I want the white/white option and thought about the satin finish but I think the gloss would look great with the gold hardware.
> 
> Can one actually have the tung oil finish with the color white?
> 
> Also, is the gloss finish behind the neck cool or does it seems sticky? So then I would rather go for the natural finish or tung oil behind the neck
> 
> thanks



That color has been discontinued. Maybe you could ask Carvin to do it for you, but I'm not sure if they'll agree. It does look like a gloss finish, rather than a satin one. And no, they won't allow you to get stains with oiled finishes. The only way they do oil finishes is over natural wood, as far as I know.


----------



## Rabsa

Here's mine DC727.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Alberto7 said:


> That color has been discontinued. Maybe you could ask Carvin to do it for you, but I'm not sure if they'll agree. It does look like a gloss finish, rather than a satin one. And no, they won't allow you to get stains with oiled finishes. The only way they do oil finishes is over natural wood, as far as I know.


Thank you


----------



## Edika

right_to_rage said:


> Yeah man that is totally a sick guitar, so I can understand your mother protecting its cub reaction hahahaha. I love how dark that wood is!
> 
> I have decided on the specs 100%:
> 20" radius (like my Holdsworth neck), Black Hardware, Figured Walnut Top, Walnut Body, Koa Neck, Fixed Bridge, Rosewood Fretboard, and the Bareknuckle Painkiller Bridge and Coldsweat Neck pickups that I have in Ibanez 7420... gonna be selling a lot of guitars for this haha but its gonna happen!




Seems like killer specs and I hope you get to play with it soon!! The figured walnut is very beautiful. Sonicaly I can't say how it affects the sound. From what I read from the Carvin site it is supposed to be brighter sounding than mahogany but darker sounding than maple and alder. It is darker sounding than my alder/maple top 6 string Carvin, but the pickups are also different.


----------



## Edika

NickCormier said:


> i woulda kept it if it had a maple fretboard.. but alas I need more maple, less ebony.




Since you were the previous owner, why did you instal a string tree (if this is how they are called, not sure)?


----------



## kmanick

NickCormier said:


> i woulda kept it if it had a maple fretboard.. but alas I need more maple, less ebony.


 
I've got serious gas for a 7 with a maple board and my cheapest option for anything close to a CS seems to still be Carvin


----------



## right_to_rage

SundayForever said:


> So happy to see some Carvin love! I love these guitars. Here's my walnut and maple 727 with flamed maple fingerboard, and Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck.



where?!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Edika said:


> Since you were the previous owner, why did you instal a string tree (if this is how they are called, not sure)?



I wasnt the original owner, it went thru like 5 people. It was beat up bad by whoever owned it first =[ Went thru many mods too.



kmanick said:


> I've got serious gas for a 7 with a maple board and my cheapest option for anything close to a CS seems to still be Carvin



I know man, and I did buy a Carvin 7 NT blank with SS jumbo frets and maple fretboard for Chris Woods to build a guitar for me.. but obviously knowing him that didnt get done. Now it sits lol but I think im gonna sell it, cause I gots me a BRJ 7 with a maple board coming hopefully


----------



## kmanick

NickCormier said:


> I know man, and I did buy a Carvin 7 NT blank with SS jumbo frets and maple fretboard for Chris Woods to build a guitar for me.. but obviously knowing him that didnt get done. Now it sits lol but I think im gonna sell it, cause I gots me a BRJ 7 with a maple board coming hopefully


 
I'd love to grab a BRJ with a maple board. 
I really wish I had gotten in on that last discounted run


----------



## insaneshawnlane

insaneshawnlane said:


> I just ordered mine last night and I'm already dying to play it
> 
> Here are the specs!
> 
> Fixed Bridge w/ Strings Through Body
> Antique Brown Stain Flame
> Satin Matte Finish
> Maple Neck/Mahogany Body
> 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes (visible on the front of the body)
> Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color
> Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
> No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only
> Stainless Jumbo Frets
> 20in Fretboard Radius
> Rounded Body Sides
> Black Hardware
> C26 Bridge Pickup
> C26 Neck Pickup
> Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
> Abalone Logo
> Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
> Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE




I just got the call a little bit ago that my guitar is done and should ship today! 

Anyone have any experience with shipping times to the east coast? I'm hoping that I'll have the guitar by the weekend but I think next week is more likely...


----------



## Alberto7

insaneshawnlane said:


> I just got the call a little bit ago that my guitar is done and should ship today!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with shipping times to the east coast? I'm hoping that I'll have the guitar by the weekend but I think next week is more likely...



Sweeet! Can't wait to see it! 

Well, my Carvin was shipped from San Diego all the way to Spain in something like 3-4 days  so yours should be quick! Hopefully before the weekend.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Skin Coffin said:


> WOOOHOOO, finally I'm part of a club!  jk, but thanks for the thread
> Here's mine!


What finish is this at the back of the neck?

I am going for a white DC727 with the neck unpainted because it might bother me with a painted neck.

I don't know what option to choose with the back of neck. The guitar will be white/white with gold hardware. And I am going for the standard gloss finish on the body.

I see there is a

1) Clear sating finish
2) Tung Oil finish
3) Clear gloss finish

Is no 1 like the raw wood or is it also finished with a mat type of coat?

The guy at carvin says he recommend no 2 and it won't darken out the maple back of neck so this might be a good option?

Would no 3 just be like a varnished top coat with a glossy look? Will this tend to be sticky like if the neck where painted at the back to match the body color?

Any help would kindly be appreciated!


----------



## Alberto7

The clear gloss finish at the back of the neck will be pretty sticky. It will be the same finish as the body, except without paint. The satin finish will feel like Ibanez's unpainted necks, kind of (if you've ever tried one). The tung oil finish is the raw wood, with a few coats of tung oil. It feels just like natural wood; silky smooth. A LOT of people will recommend the tung oil finish


----------



## Edika

I have a noob question about tung oil finish!
What is the maintenance for a guitar with a tung oil finish (part or all of the guitar)? I mean do you have to put some wax every know and then like satin finish guitars or you just have to be careful not to bump the guitar a lot?


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Alberto7 said:


> The clear gloss finish at the back of the neck will be pretty sticky. It will be the same finish as the body, except without paint. The satin finish will feel like Ibanez's unpainted necks, kind of (if you've ever tried one). The tung oil finish is the raw wood, with a few coats of tung oil. It feels just like natural wood; silky smooth. A LOT of people will recommend the tung oil finish


Thanks man, yeah I see everyone likes the tung oil option, I think I will go that route then 

Thanks


----------



## Alberto7

Edika said:


> I have a noob question about tung oil finish!
> What is the maintenance for a guitar with a tung oil finish (part or all of the guitar)? I mean do you have to put some wax every know and then like satin finish guitars or you just have to be careful not to bump the guitar a lot?



It depends who you speak with, really. I did get some subtle stains (from contact with my skin) on my tung-oiled guitar. I wanted to get rid of this. I thought the solution to it was to re-apply the finish on top of the already existing finish, or to just apply a bit of tung oil on the stained parts. I contacted Carvin about this, and their tech told me that it is normal and expected on guitars with that finish. The solution they gave me was to sand the entire guitar, and then apply oil finish... Which isn't very practical, and they advised to just leave it like that. I hear of people re-applying tung oil once or twice a year on their guitar necks, but I'm not sure about guitars whose entire body is finished in tung oil. Personally, I'm just dealing with it and, since it's not very noticeable anyway, I don't have much of a problem with it. I just make sure to wash my hands thoroughly before I play that guitar.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

tomorrow is the day!!

Expect a proper NGD thread at around 9 PM eastern!


----------



## Thyrif

I guess this is a good a place as any for my first post.
My blue DC727:








Alder body, maple top, maple neck, ebony board, no inlays.

It took me a while to really get used to it. Then it felt really weird going back to my prs-ce 6 string. Now switching is pretty much effortless. The only thing I dont like is the floyd, I'd rather have a hardtail/flatmount. Trade anyone? xD (netherlands)


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Why do people go for a top wood sometimes when they paint the guitar? Does that give a lot of tonal difference?


----------



## Edika

Thyrif said:


> I guess this is a good a place as any for my first post.
> My blue DC727:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alder body, maple top, maple neck, ebony board, no inlays.
> 
> It took me a while to really get used to it. Then it felt really weird going back to my prs-ce 6 string. Now switching is pretty much effortless. The only thing I dont like is the floyd, I'd rather have a hardtail/flatmount. Trade anyone? xD (netherlands)



Awesome guitar man! Very nice color and gorgeous top! One cheap solution is to instal a tremel-no. Like this you can either block it completely (or set it to dive mode only). Like this you can have a hardtail effect but still have the feel of the Floyd under your hand. And if you decide you want to use the Floyd then you just turn a screw and you're back to having a whammy! 

Now if you don't like the feel of the tremolo as you play then it is another story. All the guitars I had were Floyd equiped so when I tried one with a TOM bridge it was kind of akward.


----------



## Edika

George Engelbrecht said:


> Why do people go for a top wood sometimes when they paint the guitar? Does that give a lot of tonal difference?



I am not an expert but to my knowledge it affects the sound. It depends on the thickness of the top also. A veneer for example should not affect the tone but a thicker top or a cap should give tonal characteristics to the overall sound. I have seen some people argue that in neckthrough guitars the tone is coming mainly from the neck, since the pickups are mounted there and most of the vibrations occur but I am not sure how accurate this statement is, even though it seems plausible. 
The idea of putting a maple top on a mahogany guitar is to give enhance the high freqeunces, brightening a bit the otherwise dark sound. Gibson guitars (custom series) are supposed to have a maple top (if I ma not mistaken) to brighten the sound, even though they have solid color options. If it is a nicely figured top then it is a same not to be able to see it under the paint.
On a personal observation, usually when guitarsits are young they prefer solid color guitars because they are more flashy or metal looking, but as they grow older they realise the beauty of stained or natural wood on a guitar. If your dream is of course is to own a black Les Paul with gold hardware then you don't care about the top showing.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

Edika said:


> I am not an expert but to my knowledge it affects the sound. It depends on the thickness of the top also. A veneer for example should not affect the tone but a thicker top or a cap should give tonal characteristics to the overall sound. I have seen some people argue that in neckthrough guitars the tone is coming mainly from the neck, since the pickups are mounted there and most of the vibrations occur but I am not sure how accurate this statement is, even though it seems plausible.
> The idea of putting a maple top on a mahogany guitar is to give enhance the high freqeunces, brightening a bit the otherwise dark sound. Gibson guitars (custom series) are supposed to have a maple top (if I ma not mistaken) to brighten the sound, even though they have solid color options. If it is a nicely figured top then it is a same not to be able to see it under the paint.
> On a personal observation, usually when guitarsits are young they prefer solid color guitars because they are more flashy or metal looking, but as they grow older they realise the beauty of stained or natural wood on a guitar. If your dream is of course is to own a black Les Paul with gold hardware then you don't care about the top showing.


Thanks  I also heard that with neck through models people say the tone comes from the neck wood and the wood on the body doesn't really make a difference...but still I think you are correct, it does make a slight difference like in this case the maple would brightne out the warmer mahogany.


----------



## Thyrif

Edika said:


> Awesome guitar man! Very nice color and gorgeous top! One cheap solution is to instal a tremel-no. Like this you can either block it completely (or set it to dive mode only). Like this you can have a hardtail effect but still have the feel of the Floyd under your hand. And if you decide you want to use the Floyd then you just turn a screw and you're back to having a whammy!
> 
> Now if you don't like the feel of the tremolo as you play then it is another story. All the guitars I had were Floyd equiped so when I tried one with a TOM bridge it was kind of akward.



Thanks! I have a tremel-no installed for a few weeks. The drop-only is done by a single screw, while the fixed all together is done by two more. The drop only doesnt really tighten very well, so I have it in locked mode. Will probably take the locks off the locking nut, for more tuning freedom. Still, I'd prefer a flatmount bridge, easier with stringchanges too! Maybe in the next 7x7 I buy huh? 
Btw, its pretty hard to order a new one from outside of the usa. I might get my sister to order it for me over there. No idea what the prices new are nowadays though?



Edika said:


> I am not an expert but to my knowledge it affects the sound. It depends on the thickness of the top also. A veneer for example should not affect the tone but a thicker top or a cap should give tonal characteristics to the overall sound. I have seen some people argue that in neckthrough guitars the tone is coming mainly from the neck, since the pickups are mounted there and most of the vibrations occur but I am not sure how accurate this statement is, even though it seems plausible.
> The idea of putting a maple top on a mahogany guitar is to give enhance the high freqeunces, brightening a bit the otherwise dark sound. Gibson guitars (custom series) are supposed to have a maple top (if I ma not mistaken) to brighten the sound, even though they have solid color options. If it is a nicely figured top then it is a same not to be able to see it under the paint.
> On a personal observation, usually when guitarsits are young they prefer solid color guitars because they are more flashy or metal looking, but as they grow older they realise the beauty of stained or natural wood on a guitar. If your dream is of course is to own a black Les Paul with gold hardware then you don't care about the top showing.



As I understand it:
Body:
The back wood has effect on the tone of a note, depending on the characteristics of the wood. While the top wood mostly affects the attack of the note (ie the first bit after you hit a note). A mahogany body/maple top guitar like a Les Paul would therefore sound very thick and warm, with a sharp attack. (both mahogany and maple have different mids, and they kindof cancel each other out, creating a very defined and tight tone in for ex LP's and PRS customs)

Neck:
With Set-necks the neck plays more of a role in the sound than in the Bolt-on. And has an effect on the overall tone of a note, and the sustain.
The fretboard is mostly affecting the attack, and filters the overall tone that goes to the neck. Maple and ebony are very bright while rosewood is warmer.

Neck-throughs are special, the effect of the neck woods on the tone are even more than on a set neck, because both ends of the string are mounted on the neck wood (frets and bridge). 5 Piece necks are therefore often made out of different woods to create a nice tonal mix (maple, wenge, purpleheart, walnut). The wings are used to add more body (and warmth) to a (harder) neck wood (for ex maple), and are usually made from alder, mahogany, walnut or koa. The top still has more or less the same function and effect.

I hope most of this is correct. If not, feel free to correct me.


----------



## right_to_rage

Here's cataclysm_child's Koa DC727


----------



## insaneshawnlane

insaneshawnlane said:


> tomorrow is the day!!
> 
> Expect a proper NGD thread at around 9 PM eastern!



I don't know if I'll get around to that NGD thread, so here are some pics!


























It looks like chocolate!


----------



## theperfectcell6

Every, single, one of these, are SO sexy.


----------



## theperfectcell6

insaneshawnlane said:


> I don't know if I'll get around to that NGD thread, so here are some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like chocolate!



Possibly the coolest guitar I have ever seen! Love the satin/soft touch, whatever that finish is!


----------



## kmanick

My old girl.
OFR and BKS NB/CS
sometimes I really miss this guitar.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

theperfectcell6 said:


> Possibly the coolest guitar I have ever seen! Love the satin/soft touch, whatever that finish is!



wow, thank you! the finish is called antique brown


----------



## Alberto7

insaneshawnlane said:


> wow, thank you! the finish is called antique brown



That is one SEXY flamed top on your guitar, man. Congratulations!


----------



## davefoxtattoos

Just got my first seven string last month and I figured it was fair to join this forum now (plus I saw that Muhammed Suicmez posted on here before and I'm a big Necrophagist fan..)
So here she is, my 727 (some of you may have seen her on the Carvin BBS)


----------



## Alberto7

^ Swamp ash has never looked so beautiful.


----------



## Edika

My excitement for Carvins is firing up again. I have started thinking to get a 3rd one hahahaha. In the thread concerning them stopping the direct factory sales and the increase in prices, there have been some posts concerning them lowering their prices to normal concerning us poor folks outside the US. Seems there is a glitch though since there is no price for the guitar itself, only the extra options hahaha! So it seems I can get a Carvin with around 300 to 500 Euros hahahahaha (not true of course). It seems that they have included some more options like flame maple fingerboard, string saver saddles for fixed bridges and jumbo frets (for regular and stainless steel wire). However when you choose the string saver saddles you can't choose the active electronics. Still no active electronics for the DC747 though.

I am bit confused as why the OFR doesn't fit the 7 string Carvins. Is it due to the fingerboard radius (doesn't seem likely) or is the fretboard wide enough for the OFR spacings? If so what is the difference because it seems some people have pulled it off.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

littledoc said:


> I'm on my second DC727... first had mostly default specs with a flamed maple top and blueburst. My current one is all mahogany with a flamed maple top and their killer triple-step stain. I grabbed jumbo stainless steel frets (which I _love_), tung oiled neck, and their licensed floyd.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I gotta say, there are a few things about the DC727 that bother me a bit. One is that the neck could be a little wider. It's not a huge problem, but every so often playing legato on the high E, the string will slip off the edge of the fret.
> 
> The cutaway is a bit of a problem too... just too close. I don't have big hands or anything, but doing wide stretches (like diminished triads) in the upper register is awkward because the horn isn't cut very deep, and the back of my hand gets wedged against the horn and sometimes even bumps into the end of it if I'm doing ascending licks with wide stretches.
> 
> Then there's the intonation. It came stock with .010s, which is what I still use, and the intonation is a little off, most noticeably on the low B. I have the saddle back as far as it'll go and it's still sharp in the upper register. I think this is why more seven strings these days are going for the 26.5" scale. Swapping in .009s would probably fix it, but I'm not a fan of those flimsy things. You can also get lower action with less buzz when you have a bit more tension.
> 
> But that brings me to my final gripe: the floyd. I have an OFR in another guitar, and the quality is on par as far as I can tell, but it's a love/hate thing. Taking forever to re-tune, re-string, change tunings or re-intonate... it gets a little old. I love trems but I might have been happier with their fixed bridge.
> 
> None of these things are deal-breakers, but they do irritate me some. Overall, it's still an incredible axe. The fret job is outstanding, it sounds amazing, and everything just _feels_ very professional  the knobs and switches have a very tight click to them that oozes quality. And aside from the width issue, the neck is ridiculously comfortable. Plus it's all kinds of sexy.


The main reason why I wanted a Carvin is because the high E on my Dean RC7 USA models slips off as well. Is it maybe the frets that are cut at too much of an angle?

With a bolt on you have the opportunity to make a wider neck and get it fitted, with neck through models one can't do that, I would hate buying a Carvin just ending up having the same problem as with my Dean.


----------



## kmanick

Edika said:


> the shape of the actual trem is a little different than the licensed one so for starters you either have to open the route a bit or reshape the trem itself.
> Second, the string spacing on the OFR is a little wider than the "stock" trem Carvin issues on these, so the low B and High E are prone to slippage off of the end of the fret board. I had mine refretted when I put the OFR on so the fret ends didn't bevel way in like the guys do the frets ar Carvin. It worked OK but it wouldn't kill them to make their necks a little wider to accomodate this mod. ( my main complaint with Carvin 7's).


----------



## George Engelbrecht

kmanick said:


> the shape of the actual trem is a little different than the licensed one so for starters you either have to open the route a bit or reshape the trem itself.
> Second, the string spacing on the OFR is a little wider than the "stock" trem Carvin issues on these, so the low B and High E are prone to slippage off of the end of the fret board. I had mine refretted when I put the OFR on so the fret ends didn't bevel way in like the guys do the frets ar Carvin. It worked OK but it wouldn't kill them to make their necks a little wider to accomodate this mod. ( my main complaint with Carvin 7's).


The thing is, I want the Carvin fitted with the floyd rose from the start, could you ask them to make the necks n little wider when building the guitar?


----------



## kmanick

George Engelbrecht said:


> The thing is, I want the Carvin fitted with the floyd rose from the start, could you ask them to make the necks n little wider when building the guitar?


 
If they would do that I'd still own a Carvin.
You can ask them but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## George Engelbrecht

kmanick said:


> If they would do that I'd still own a Carvin.
> You can ask them but I seriously doubt it.


Ok, but I think I am visiting a local guitar builder and I am going to ask him if he could build a new neck for my Dean, that way I can have all the say in how the neck should be etc.

I would still love to order a Carvin though...


----------



## mark105

Lots of sweet guitars here, beautiful.


----------



## Thyrif

Edit: Crap wrong Carvin thread

I NEED TO GET ANOTHER ONE!!!

Anyone got any nice wood recommendations for me?


----------



## Key_Maker

Anyone knows if it is possible to ask for a H-S pickups configuration?


----------



## Bigfan

Key_Maker said:


> Anyone knows if it is possible to ask for a H-S pickups configuration?



It's definitely possible to ask, but if they'll do it and for how much is another story...


----------



## Tom 1.0

I got my completion date through for my stripped down 727


----------



## Edika

Key_Maker said:


> Anyone knows if it is possible to ask for a H-S pickups configuration?



Most of the work is done by CNC so it seems they will have to modify the routing parameters for the machines (maybe for the width of the neck and trem route in order to accommodate the OFR). 
I don't know how difficult it would be to reprogram the CNC but it doesn't seem as a good excuse not to offer such options. Some things that don't make sense also is they don't give the option for active electronics for the DC474. Or the 20 inch radius option that exists but doesn't exist.
Being a semi custom shop I understand putting some limits, but some of them just do not make sense.


----------



## shredguitar7

davefoxtattoos said:


> Just got my first seven string last month and I figured it was fair to join this forum now (plus I saw that Muhammed Suicmez posted on here before and I'm a big Necrophagist fan..)
> So here she is, my 727 (some of you may have seen her on the Carvin BBS)


 
if this was an 8 string.. i would be all over it like white on rice on a paper plate with a glass of milk in a snow storm.. why dont they make 8 strings.. god damnit...


----------



## illimmigrant

Man, I love these guitars and I can't wait to get mine! However, I do have a question. I noticed that all these sevens (with the exception of natural finished ones) have the top and back of the body painted. I was wondering if Carvin doesn't give an option to leave the back of the body unpainted, and only paint the top wood. See, I'd like a deep sunset burst finish on flamed maple, but i want to leave the mahogany back unpainted. Something like how most of these are done The Carvin Museum - CT6 Player's Gallery Has anyone seen this done on a 7-string?
thanks!


----------



## Alberto7

^ I've been wondering about that myself. I'd definitely love to see it. I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask them, and they'd probably agree to do it, but I'm feeling it'd be a tad pricey. Plus, on a guitar with rounded body sides it would just be... Well, weird. I'd only do it on a DC7x7 with non-rounded sides.


----------



## illimmigrant

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I've been wondering about that myself. I'd definitely love to see it. I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask them, and they'd probably agree to do it, but I'm feeling it'd be a tad pricey. Plus, on a guitar with rounded body sides it would just be... Well, weird. I'd only do it on a DC7x7 with non-rounded sides.




Correct. I would do it on a non-rounded as well. Maybe I'll shoot them an e-mail.


----------



## littledoc

George Engelbrecht said:


> The main reason why I wanted a Carvin is because the high E on my Dean RC7 USA models slips off as well. Is it maybe the frets that are cut at too much of an angle?
> 
> With a bolt on you have the opportunity to make a wider neck and get it fitted, with neck through models one can't do that, I would hate buying a Carvin just ending up having the same problem as with my Dean.



Nah, the frets are flawless. Carvin really does have unsurpassed attention to detail with things like that. I don't know the dimensions of the RC7 neck, but on the Carvin it's just the tiniest bit too narrow. It really is a minor complaint, but it seems to stick out more when I come back to the Carvin after playing my six-string for a while. Sounds to me like you'd be better of with an Ibanez dude. Their necks are slightly thinner and slightly wider. 

But DUDE, you have an RC7! I definitely would have grabbed one if it'd been in my budget, but you can buy two Carvins for price of that monster!


----------



## Phrygian

Here's my dc727 i bought from onanisland on here last year.

As this is my main giging guitar, its been modded a little bit (i like to keep it simple):
-removed toneknob, and replaced it with the volumeknob
-removed coilsplitters

Allen (dendroaspis) did some minor work on this the other day, great work and great guy!
he recessed the dunlop straplocks, did a full setup and will be adding some luminlay as soon as they arrive 

The photos really don't do the finish any justice, so i'll be taking some better photos outdoors as soon as the weather allows it!


----------



## littledoc

Phrygian said:


> Here's my dc727 i bought from onanisland on here last year.
> 
> As this is my main giging guitar, its been modded a little bit (i like to keep it simple):
> -removed toneknob, and replaced it with the volumeknob
> -removed coilsplitters
> 
> Allen (dendroaspis) did some minor work on this the other day, great work and great guy!



This is another one of those little secrets, like the 20" radius. Carvin likely would have made you a guitar with just a volume knob. I've seen a handful of them done in the past.


----------



## Phrygian

Yeah, i've seen it as well. I bought this second hand though i will be ordering another carvin within the year, and that will have only volume and switch. I just have to make up my mind on woods and finish


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

right_to_rage said:


> Here's cataclysm_child's Koa DC727


This is by far the most amazing carvin I have have ever seen. They have sandwiched a piece of maple front and back and topped it with flamed koa. I wonder if they'll do that on request or if this one just happens to be a unique piece. Imagine that with the figured claro walnut instead of the flamed koa. My day is coming...


----------



## -42-

I may be a giant douche for posting these but...























(no, they aren't real, but we could always wish)


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'm not gonna lie... But I think I'll pass. I really don't like the headstock. I like it with 7 strings better hahaha. Just me, though.


----------



## Edika

That was just a photoshop image. Imagine that 8 string with the 7 string headstock


----------



## Richie666

Just placed an order for one of these bad jacksons. I'll hold off on the specs until it arrives, but I can say, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## speedyone

I feel a little warm and fuzzy inside hearing about the "20 inch radius option"...

A number of years ago I requested that, and to my knowledge, I was the first Carvin owner they ever gave the 20" radius to on a DC7x7! The guy I ordered from didn't know if they could do a 20" radius, but he said they would give it a shot.

The rest is history I guess, as I let everyone on the Carvin forum know that the shop WOULD do a 20" radius on fixed bridge 7x7's.

I think that radius is perfect for legato, tapping, just technical stuff in general.


----------



## krovx

Really interested in a Carvin. The tone has me though... Carvin's are notoriously bright for being a neck thru...people say that even when going with all hog as well. Perhaps that would make it a good pair with Dimarzio pups, which I tend to think sound darker?

Does anyone really enjoy the active electronics? It seems like many complain about the output of the stock C26s. Wish it wasn't such a pain to swap pickups.


----------



## mhickman2

As far as tone goes, for me personally, the guitar isn't as bright as some lead you to believe. Expecially with the graphtech saddles. The saddles really give a nice top end roll off and really enhance the tone of the guitar.

The active electronics are fine. The pickups are fine as well. For me, they just lacked the clarity that some dimarzios and BKP offer. The major reason I opted not to get the active electronics was for the amount of space that they took up. I prefer a simple tone, volume, switch and maybe a coil switch or two hookup. I wouldn't let the pickup swap difficulty sway you though. Reasonably priced luthiers will do routes for $100.00 or less for you.


----------



## space frog

w00t carvin represent! most of you prolly saw mine but I'll post a link to the NGD I posted last week.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/159660-ngd-hot-carvin-dc727.html#post2503696


----------



## Alberto7

I love the finish on your guitar, man! Matte purple just looks so sexy on it.


----------



## littledoc

krovx said:


> Really interested in a Carvin. The tone has me though... Carvin's are notoriously bright for being a neck thru...people say that even when going with all hog as well. Perhaps that would make it a good pair with Dimarzio pups, which I tend to think sound darker?
> 
> Does anyone really enjoy the active electronics? It seems like many complain about the output of the stock C26s. Wish it wasn't such a pain to swap pickups.



I've never heard of anyone saying Carvins are overly bright, but obviously it depends on the woods you choose. Anytime you have a maple neck-through, it's going to be relatively bright even if you have mahogany or alder wings. That's actually one of the nice things about Carvin though... you can choose maple, koa, walnut or mahogany for the neck and those four plus ash or alder for the body. 

Personally, my first DC727 was the default maple neck/alder wings, with a flamed maple top; I'd describe it as "punchy", but not overly bright to the point of being tinny. My current 727 is all mahogany, also with a maple top. The difference in tone is pretty dramatic, and to my ears at least my current axe is quite a bit warmer.


----------



## Edika

krovx said:


> Really interested in a Carvin. The tone has me though... Carvin's are notoriously bright for being a neck thru...people say that even when going with all hog as well. Perhaps that would make it a good pair with Dimarzio pups, which I tend to think sound darker?
> 
> Does anyone really enjoy the active electronics? It seems like many complain about the output of the stock C26s. Wish it wasn't such a pain to swap pickups.



I have the active electronics in my 6 string DC400. It makes a world of difference if you play clean stuff with the active eq. I don't know if other piezo systems are better or not, but it really gives an acoustic tone to the guitar. When used with distortion it produces more noise but it can also act as boost for leads.

Concerning the pickups, I like the C22's in my DC400 a lot. I don't find that they lack clarity and they are quite hot for classic pickups. I wonder how much hotter the M22SD will be. The C26 where not as hot in my DC747 but they have a nice sound nevertheless. I can produce very nice warm clean sound especially combining the C13 (single coil in the middle) with the neck pup. My DC747 is maple neck, mahogany wings and walnut top. It seems bright but I think this is due to the midrange rather than the higher frequencies. This gives it a very nice crunch. It seems to cut through easily and doesn't require a lot of gain to sound good.


----------



## littledoc

Edika said:


> I wonder how much hotter the M22SD will be.



They're quite a bit hotter than the C-series. Dirty, raw, and on the noisy side. Think Children of Bodom. Personally, I like the C-series better.


----------



## Edika

littledoc said:


> They're quite a bit hotter than the C-series. Dirty, raw, and on the noisy side. Think Children of Bodom. Personally, I like the C-series better.



Yeah I like the C22's in my Carvin a lot. The only reason to swap the pickups would be if I got another Carvin with the same pickups, just to see how much different it would sound. But I was thinking of trying the M22SD in another guitar I have. 

For Carvins and for 6 strings the way to go is to put the covered pickups since they don't need any additional routing afterwards to put other brands.


----------



## fps

I think with the stock pickups in Carvins can sound, well, bright wouldn't be my choice of word, "thin" might be better, for distorted sounds anyway. For fusion kinda stuff I think they'd be awesome. 

My DC727 currently has a Nailbomb in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck, and it sounds open and punchy. Then again it's mahogany.


----------



## illimmigrant

fps said:


> I think with the stock pickups in Carvins can sound, well, bright wouldn't be my choice of word, "thin" might be better, for distorted sounds anyway. For fusion kinda stuff I think they'd be awesome.
> 
> My DC727 currently has a Nailbomb in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck, and it sounds open and punchy. Then again it's mahogany.


 

Is the neck mahogany? or are the wings mohogany? or both?!


----------



## fps

illimmigrant said:


> Is the neck mahogany? or are the wings mohogany? or both?!



Wow that's a good question, I got it a while ago. I think it's... hmmm. What colour is mahogany? What colour would the back of the neck be? honestly I ordered it 8 years ago and I can't find the email.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Mahogany should be reddish brown, kind of.


----------



## fps

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Mahogany should be reddish brown, kind of.



it's lighter than that, must be mahogany wings i'll investigate


----------



## Alberto7

Mahogany can vary in color, too. It's always brown; lighter or darker, but it's always brown. A few hints of red here and there.


----------



## RideFour15

I've noticed mahogany on a lot of Carvins is quite light in color compared to other guitars posted on here (such as Rico Jr.'s and Warmoths).


----------



## illimmigrant

Hey guys, does anyone know if Carvin will tune and set up your guitar prior to shipping to anything other than standard tuning? It would just save me the work! lol


----------



## Shrooms

Just read through this thread, now I have to fix a hole in the ceiling..


----------



## rcw110131

guitar4tw said:


> My Carvin, aka the best playing guitar I own.



Is that a satin finish or tung oil finish? I'm building my first Carvin and can't decide what I want!


----------



## littledoc

rcw110131 said:


> Is that a satin finish or tung oil finish? I'm building my first Carvin and can't decide what I want!



I believe that's a tung oil. 

If you go to Carvin's website, there's a page where they discuss the woods they use and what finishes compliment them:

Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Custom Shop Color & Wood Guide

Keep in mind a tung oil finish limits you to the natural wood. You can do most stains with a satin or gloss.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Carvin represent!

Glad to join the club


----------



## Edika

@baptizedinblood 
Awesome guitar dude! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Do dimarzios and BKP fit in Carvins? I think I read somewhere that you have to chip away some of the wood for them to fit but that may have been another brand.


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

You would definitely not "chip away" at a Carvin, let alone any other guitar for that matter. There is some routing that may have to be done to the pickup cavity, but that can be relatively minor given the pickup you're trying to fit. The Dimarzios can get in there with pretty minimal routing.


----------



## kmanick

I got BKs in mine with very minimal sanding.
Should not be an issue


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

Sorry for being late to the party, but here is my belated entry to the club.

NGD: Second Hand Carvin Content


----------



## littledoc

kmanick said:


> I got BKs in mine with very minimal sanding.
> Should not be an issue



Did you use a dremel, or do it the old-fashioned way (with your teeth)?


----------



## kmanick

littledoc said:


> Did you use a dremel, or do it the old-fashioned way (with your teeth)?


Actually my tech did it for me and he just used sandpaper.
it really wasn't much at all.


----------



## Toejam

Key_Maker said:


> Anyone knows if it is possible to ask for a H-S pickups configuration?



Nope. I asked about that, but they wouldn't do it. They did make mine with only one humbucker, though.  I saw some band's site where the singer/guitar player had a 1H and they were willing to do that again for a slight upcharge. Mine's also got a push/pull coil tap on the volume pot. Vintage Yellow over plain maple body with 5-piece mahogany/maple tung oiled neck.


----------



## space frog

lol upcharge for less routing and electronics... dem capitalistz. but really great looking guitar dude


----------



## Edika

I think it's all about changing the CNC routine to make different routing. If it is as easy as having different routines and running them then it is strange. If it requires some extra time to set it then it is partly justified. 
Though I believe it is mostly for people not asking for extra things outside what they offer.


----------



## Toejam

space frog said:


> lol upcharge for less routing and electronics... dem capitalistz. but really great looking guitar dude





Edika said:


> I think it's all about changing the CNC routine to make different routing. If it is as easy as having different routines and running them then it is strange. If it requires some extra time to set it then it is partly justified.
> Though I believe it is mostly for people not asking for extra things outside what they offer.



Thanks. I believe they have to change the CNC machine routine. I really wish I could have gotten the H/S done since they do the 747 with H/S/H, figured it wouldn't be that big of a deal to just put the single in the neck instead, but no dice. They will do a H/S 6-string version, though, so I'm not sure why it couldn't be done on the 7-string.


----------



## ShadyDavey

So you could have a Holdsworth-style Carvin with single pup and 20" radius as well as 7 strings?

Kick-ass


----------



## Toejam

ShadyDavey said:


> So you could have a Holdsworth-style Carvin with single pup and 20" radius as well as 7 strings?
> 
> Kick-ass



You always could get a Holdsworth with a single pup... it was the H1 model, shown in older catalogs. It's still available today, just not on the website or catalog. You can't get that Holdsworth body with 7-strings, though. Also, it comes standard with the 20" radius, but I think you may be able to get different sizes on that one now.


----------



## ShadyDavey

My bad - I meant 7-string without the Holdsy body......more like his older AH-10 in my slightly warped mind 

Actually, I wish they'd offer something other than a Floyd or fixed bridge.....nice Hipshot 7 string vintage tremolo perhaps? 

Ah well, can always dream ^^


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

I've never really understood why Carvin does and doesn't do particular things. I've spent a fair amount of time on the Carvin BBS and have yet to divine a pattern. I'm constantly amazed at the things they agree to. During my dealings with them, I even got them to agree to work a piece of burled redwood (that I did not end up getting) for a top on a 727, but it came with many warnings and caveats.


----------



## illimmigrant

I'm joining the club.
I just ordered a DC 727. 5pc koa neck with maple stripes, mahogany body, flamed maple top, ebony board, and SS frets. The rest is fluff. Looking forward to my first NGD in about 8 weeks.


----------



## space frog

is 8 weeks supposed to be long  lol srsly this will look great! gratz


----------



## Toejam

Congrats!  Mine took 9 weeks...


----------



## illimmigrant

Thank you! Yeah, it's going to be a long wait, but it would have probably taken longer for Ibanez to make a 7-string model that appealed to me. I kinda grew tired of the basswood and trems on all their models and Carvin seemed a good way to go.


----------



## AgileLefty

count me in !!!!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Dat finish.  

Congrats, and welcome to the club!


----------



## Hybrid138

Is that a 5 way and 2 coil spliters?


----------



## space frog

illimmigrant said:


> Thank you! Yeah, it's going to be a long wait, but it would have probably taken longer for Ibanez to make a 7-string model that appealed to me. I kinda grew tired of the basswood and trems on all their models and Carvin seemed a good way to go.



ahaha nevermind I thought you meant that your last NGD was 8 weeks ago lol My french side speaking I guess  can't wait to see pics of it though!


----------



## AgileLefty

Hybrid138 said:


> Is that a 5 way and 2 coil spliters?


 

yup, sure is. love it !!


----------



## Hybrid138

How does the 5 way work then? Does it make the pickups parallel in positions 2 and 4?


----------



## AgileLefty

Hybrid138 said:


> How does the 5 way work then? Does it make the pickups parallel in positions 2 and 4?


 
i think it's called in and out of phase ? messing around with it, sounds like i am able to select either coil of the humbuckers. and then the normal 5 postions on a h/s/h as well.


----------



## illimmigrant

AgileLefty said:


> i think it's called in and out of phase ? messing around with it, sounds like i am able to select either coil of the humbuckers. and then the normal 5 postions on a h/s/h as well.


 
Just out of curiosity... which finish is that?


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

illimmigrant said:


> Just out of curiosity... which finish is that?



I believe that is sunset burst

Carvin Custom Shop Wood & Finishes - Sunsetburst Quilt


----------



## Born4metal85

LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS A FIXED BRIDGE ONE FOR SALE!!! =) PM ME


----------



## Meatbucket

Carvin GAS, I hate you all. I think I'll be ordering up one of these 7s when I get a little more moniez.


----------



## Joshua2209

What body wood would you guys recommend on these guitars? For somewhat of a Djenty sound.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ You do know "djent" is just a metallic-sounding, stacked power chord right? Anyways, get something with a lot of midrange. All of the following woods are known for their midrange qualities: mahogany, limba, koa, basswood, rosewood, ziricote... the list could go on.

When I get enough money, I'm getting a 727 with a mahogany body, koa top, walnut neck, and an ebony board. Walnut is known for low end and good high end and ebony reflects the high end well. I'm using those two just to round out the eq. I'm not suggesting you copy me, but I like a lot of midrange and that's what I plan on getting. Cheers.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nile said:


> omg the quilt on it is to die for



A tree did die for it...


----------



## AwakenNoMore

<this guy just found out how lefty friendly Carvin is. I will order one someday.


----------



## Joshua2209

0 Xero 0 said:


> ^ You do know "djent" is just a metallic-sounding, stacked power chord right? Anyways, get something with a lot of midrange. All of the following woods are known for their midrange qualities: mahogany, limba, koa, basswood, rosewood, ziricote... the list could go on.
> 
> When I get enough money, I'm getting a 727 with a mahogany body, koa top, walnut neck, and an ebony board. Walnut is known for low end and good high end and ebony reflects the high end well. I'm using those two just to round out the eq. I'm not suggesting you copy me, but I like a lot of midrange and that's what I plan on getting. Cheers.


 
Haha yea I don't really consider Djent a genre or anything, but I figured it would help give a good idea of what I'm looking for. And hey, I got a good answer!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Ok. I wasn't trolling or flaming either, just fishing  The tone of a particular wood is an interesting topic. I've read lots about it and heard a lot of guitarist comment on it. Some say that "X" wood produces "Y" tones and others say that the guitar is a poor transmitter of tonal properties for it's constituent materials. I find the latter hard to believe, but I suppose that's up to you to decide. Good luck with your new git-fiddle!


----------



## rcw110131

Just placed my order today! So excited to get my first Carvin


----------



## ampegloud

i was wondering how come al lot of the big rock people dont use carvin,is it because carvin does not give away instruments like esp and ibanez and jackson,? or is it also cause carvin does not have a big advertizing budget or big manufacturing centers overseas?


----------



## littledoc

ampegloud said:


> i was wondering how come al lot of the big rock people dont use carvin,is it because carvin does not give away instruments like esp and ibanez and jackson,? or is it also cause carvin does not have a big advertizing budget or big manufacturing centers overseas?



Pretty much all of the above. The reason Carvin is able to produce such high quality guitars at the prices they do is because they're able to limit the size of their operation. If they expanded, started giving away guitars for high-profile endorsements and went for a bigger overall presence, they would be forced to start going through dealers, raise prices, and/or reduce the quality and available customizations of the instruments to meet the high demand. In other words, they'd end up like every other guitar company. 

There's a reason why you can't throw a rock at Guitar Center without hitting a cheap, crappy guitar  and why really nice, unique and personalized instruments are harder to come by.


----------



## MikeH

Gentlemen, I shall be joining your ranks in a mere 7 days time.




(does it count if the guitar has already been posted in this thread? )


----------



## Born4metal85

littledoc said:


> Pretty much all of the above. The reason Carvin is able to produce such high quality guitars at the prices they do is because they're able to limit the size of their operation. If they expanded, started giving away guitars for high-profile endorsements and went for a bigger overall presence, they would be forced to start going through dealers, raise prices, and/or reduce the quality and available customizations of the instruments to meet the high demand. In other words, they'd end up like every other guitar company.
> 
> There's a reason why you can't throw a rock at Guitar Center without hitting a cheap, crappy guitar  and why really nice, unique and personalized instruments are harder to come by.



dude....absolutely....dealers steal a lot....

check this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/168342-mahagony-carvin.html#post2625635


----------



## littledoc

Born4metal85 said:


> dude....absolutely....dealers steal a lot....
> 
> check this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/168342-mahagony-carvin.html#post2625635




On the one hand, I have nothing but good to say about a mahogany Carvin. A little on the heavy side, but nothing big. 

On the other hand, there's another part of me that thinks that if you really want a more premium wood like Koa, you'd be happier if you went for it. 

Check out walnut too though. It's about the same cost as mahogany, and everyone around here who's owned a walnut Carvin loves it. And it looks really amazing with a natural oiled finish, which saves you money over the expensive paint jobs.


----------



## Born4metal85

littledoc said:


> On the one hand, I have nothing but good to say about a mahogany Carvin. A little on the heavy side, but nothing big.
> 
> On the other hand, there's another part of me that thinks that if you really want a more premium wood like Koa, you'd be happier if you went for it.
> 
> Check out walnut too though. It's about the same cost as mahogany, and everyone around here who's owned a walnut Carvin loves it. And it looks really amazing with a natural oiled finish, which saves you money over the expensive paint jobs.



I just ordered the Mahagony today. I have pretty nice experiences with maple neck and mahagony body. I love this combination. I will buy another in the future I guess. That one will be made from something that looks and is rare and amazing. Maybe Walnut body and koa neck...or reverse =) This will be my first ever Carvin 7 string. I need time to have and experience with it. That means about 1 year for me. That's enough to have enough ecperience.


----------



## MikeH

O hai guiez!






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/170278-ngd-awesome-quilt-content-56k-joke.html


----------



## GTailly

Hey guys,

Just posted a new thread on my latest acquisition. 






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/169941-ngd-carvin-dc727-alder-body.html

Here's the thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Welcome to the club, both of you 
That quilted one looks beautiful! What wood is the neck? I'm digging it!
And I love the simplistic approach of the alder/maple one. Looks awesome!


----------



## GTailly

Alberto7, Thanks man. 
No need to go too fancy with those kind of weapons. x)


----------



## MikeH

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Welcome to the club, both of you
> That quilted one looks beautiful! What wood is the neck? I'm digging it!
> And I love the simplistic approach of the alder/maple one. Looks awesome!



Mine is Alder/Maple as well, just with a Quilted Maple top.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Oohh interesting, it looked like koa to me under that finish. I like how the neck looks with the finish, but I guess it's playability over looks!


----------



## GTailly

MikeH said:


> Mine is Alder/Maple as well, just with a Quilted Maple top.



Looked like Koa to me too at first look. 
Sweet guitar man!

Cheers!


----------



## MikeH

I'm pretty sure Koa has a tighter grain than Quilted Maple. I could very well be mistaken, though, and have a Koa topped guitar.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Oh no no, my bad  I meant the neck wood with that finish looked like it could be koa


----------



## MikeH

Oh I see. My mistake.


----------



## Shemhamforasch

Alder body, maple neck, koa top, SD Blackouts AHB-1.


----------



## lurgar

I'm supposed to be saving up for a new amp, but I cannot shake that feeling that I want to order another guitar. Help me


----------



## soliloquy

kmanick said:


> My old girl.
> OFR and BKS NB/CS
> sometimes I really miss this guitar.



dude, waht is that finish?! its awesome! :O


----------



## kmanick

soliloquy said:


> dude, waht is that finish?! its awesome! :O


 
Thanks! I was very happy with the look of this guitar.
that was deep triple step burnt amber with sunset burst edges on quilted maple.
My daughter used to call it "the rootbeer guitar"
It came out really nice, looked even better in person.
I'm sure who ever owns it now is loving it.


----------



## kmanick

lurgar said:


> I'm supposed to be saving up for a new amp, but I cannot shake that feeling that I want to order another guitar. Help me


 
this is me every other day


----------



## Shemhamforasch

Can anyone tell me what the maximum gauge can fit into the 7th saddle of 7x7's hard-tail bridge? I'm wondering if .64 will fit or not. It looks too narrow...


----------



## lurgar

Shemhamforasch said:


> Can anyone tell me what the maximum gauge can fit into the 7th saddle of 7x7's hard-tail bridge? I'm wondering if .64 will fit or not. It looks too narrow...



Don't think mine is anything special, but I have a .064 as my B string and I didn't have to do anything special to make it fit correctly. This also goes for getting it through the tuner. I'm using the La Bella HRS-72 strings, btw.


----------



## Alberto7

Shemhamforasch said:


> Can anyone tell me what the maximum gauge can fit into the 7th saddle of 7x7's hard-tail bridge? I'm wondering if .64 will fit or not. It looks too narrow...





lurgar said:


> Don't think mine is anything special, but I have a .064 as my B string and I didn't have to do anything special to make it fit correctly. This also goes for getting it through the tuner. I'm using the La Bella HRS-72 strings, btw.



That's odd... .060's go through on mine, but once I go up to .062's I have to unwind the tip of them, because there was no way they would fit just like that.


----------



## lurgar

I have no idea then. Not sure how it is on other strings, but the ends of La Bella strings are not wound, so I have that part to thread through and then can lead the string through the rest of the way. 

I did have the guitar taken to a tech before I started using heavier strings, but he didn't mention having to file the tuner for .060s to fit (what I was using at the time) so maybe I just have freak tuners or something?


----------



## MikeH

Fuck, I had trouble getting a .059 through mine.


----------



## Alberto7

Nah, up to .060's it's fine. They scratch the insides of the tuning post, but it's possible to put them through normally. From there on, however, they have to be unwound.


----------



## Phrygian

I've had no problems with a 65 in my tuner.


----------



## SickerThanOthers

Just placed a order for a CARVIN 727

Flamed koa top, covers neck - tung oiled
swamp ash body - tung oiled
maple neck with 2 koa stripes - tung oiled back of neck.
ebony fingerboard
stainless steel frets
fixed bridge


Thought about going with a flamed maple fingerboard but decided against it because I know and love ebony, and as for maple fingerboards I'm new to them.


----------



## Alberto7

^ That's exactly like mine! You're in for a great guitar man 

And, btw, welcome to the board!


----------



## SickerThanOthers

Thanks! 

This is going to be my first seven. I payed an extra hundred bucks to have them rush build it. I can't wait to get my hands on it!!

I may call back in real quick to change the ebony fingerboard to a flamed maple. I don't think I can go wrong with either.


----------



## locke3891

I looked through these drooling and finally got my own!


----------



## Edika

^This is kind of what I want when I get my next Carvin, fixed bridge and the active system. I am also waiting for some people to review the new DC700. I am interested to see Carvin's take on active pups.


----------



## Svtekh

Has anyone bought a DC700 yet? I'm interested to see what the natural binding looks like besides the minimal pictures on the website. I'd imagine the 700 will be replacing the 727 due to the routing for the pup being more accessible.


----------



## Svtekh

Shemhamforasch said:


> Alder body, maple neck, koa top, SD Blackouts AHB-1.



Did you install the Blackouts yourself or was it a request when you ordered?


----------



## illimmigrant

Svtekh said:


> Did you install the Blackouts yourself or was it a request when you ordered?


 
I'd have to guess that was an after market modification. 3rd party pickup installs during the build is something Carvin absolutely does not do 

on a different note... my DC 727 comes in tomorow!


----------



## AgileLefty

sadly, i'll be leaving the Carvin 7X7 club shortly  just put my lefty 747 up for sale in the Classifieds section here on the forum. but hopefully, i'll be joining the Carvin CT club real soon!!


----------



## Phrygian

Svtekh said:


> Has anyone bought a DC700 yet? I'm interested to see what the natural binding looks like besides the minimal pictures on the website. I'd imagine the 700 will be replacing the 727 due to the routing for the pup being more accessible.



more accessible for EMG's yes, but not for passives. I think they'll keep both, 700 for active players and 7x7 for passive. I just hope they redo their passive pickup cavities on the 7x7's soon!


----------



## illimmigrant

I have joined the club!
Specs and other pics on my NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/173053-1st-ngd-carvin-sexyburst.html


----------



## Svtekh

So according to the guitar builder thingy on the Carvin website you can now build a guitar with a Floyd AND a 20" radius. It get's more difficult to make decisions every time I visit that website. Damnit.


----------



## space frog

20" radius? Hello tap-style 7 string!!!


----------



## Kaos-G

Hi guys!

Here's my mahogany/maple DC 727!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Just placed an order for a 747 - koa body, maple/koa stripe neck, flame maple fretboard, tung oil finish, new style headstock w/koa veneer. If this thing is even half as nice as my six string Carvin, I'll be pretty thrilled to be joining the 7X7 club. 5-7 weeks...


----------



## krovx

Back again...about to order a DC727.

When you folks say you have to sand down the Dimarzio pickups...what part are you talking about? The top part or the base plate? I have been reading that you can get different plate for the Dimarzios? So instead of the metal it is a type of plastic...is that what you are sanding down to get them to fit? 

Or are you just sanding the routes of the guitar?


----------



## Kaos-G

krovx said:


> Back again...about to order a DC727.
> 
> When you folks say you have to sand down the Dimarzio pickups...what part are you talking about? The top part or the base plate? I have been reading that you can get different plate for the Dimarzios? So instead of the metal it is a type of plastic...is that what you are sanding down to get them to fit?
> 
> Or are you just sanding the routes of the guitar?



Personally I went for a different solution than sanding things down. When installing the D-Sonic in my Dc 727 I just created a new base plate for it with the same shape of the Carvin ones. It costed me 2 (the price of the piece of hard plastic I went for) and 10 minutes of work for cutting it to shape. The result has been extremely good and I still have the original Di Marzio baseplate in case I decide to sell the D-Sonic.


----------



## krovx

Kaos-G said:


> Personally I went for a different solution than sanding things down. When installing the D-Sonic in my Dc 727 I just created a new base plate for it with the same shape of the Carvin ones. It costed me 2 (the price of the piece of hard plastic I went for) and 10 minutes of work for cutting it to shape. The result has been extremely good and I still have the original Di Marzio baseplate in case I decide to sell the D-Sonic.



How would go about doing this? Does the plate just kind of pop off?


----------



## Kaos-G

krovx said:


> How would go about doing this? Does the plate just kind of pop off?



The plate was simply screwed to the pickup... it was a quite straight forward operation


----------



## krovx

Kaos-G said:


> The plate was simply screwed to the pickup... it was a quite straight forward operation



Thanks for the information, this seems like it might be an easier path. Could one get a carvin base plate and the Dimarzio to it?


----------



## Kaos-G

krovx said:


> Thanks for the information, this seems like it might be an easier path. Could one get a carvin base plate and the Dimarzio to it?



This might be possible, but I don't remember if the openings of the Carvin plate matched the screw holes of the Dimarzio...


----------



## animalwithin

Hi Carvinites, currently debating on whether or not I should get a Carvin 7 string or a Carvin 6 string, mostly in part due to so many people telling me its extremely difficult to change the PU's on a Carvin 7 string. What do you guys think?


----------



## Alberto7

As far as I understand, it's not _extremely_ difficult. If you give it to a tech to do it for you, or even just an experienced woodworker, then you should be fine.

It depends on how bad you want 7 strings and if that outweighs your unwillingness to slightly modify the pickup routes. It's not THAT huge a job, and, if done carefully, it should be all fine.

As for quality, both Carvin 6 and 7 strings are incredible instruments.


----------



## animalwithin

Thanks Alberto, I will most definetely take it to a tech and i do badly want a 7-string. As for their quality, i've heard they are amazing so Im not worried about that.


----------



## JPhoenix19

From what others have said, you can trim the bottom of the pickups for them to fit (tightly) into the pickup routes. I haven't done this myself yet, but if you don't mind altering the pickup instead you can avoid permanently altering the guitar.


----------



## space frog

better off altering the pups IMO

If you fuck up a guitar, it costs much more than a pick up.


----------



## krovx

Kaos-G said:


> This might be possible, but I don't remember if the openings of the Carvin plate matched the screw holes of the Dimarzio...



I spoke to Albert at length about this, apparently it would not be possible to get blank Carvin plates to modify. He suggests just grinding down the base plate of the after market pickups. Anyone have suggestions for tools to do so?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Hey guys! I just got new pickups for my carvin seven string so I figured id see who wants my old ones! 

Im selling a set with a DiMarzio D-Sonic in the Bridge and an Air Norton in the neck!

Remember how installing pickups in carvin routing is a bitch? WELLL these are already shaved and ready to go for an easy install. send me a message if anyones interested! Im looking for around 140 for the set but im willing to haggle.


----------



## Herrick

I've been thinking about getting a DC727 lately but I've never played a guitar with coil switches. I'm guessing that the top switch splits the neck pickup, the middle switch splits both pickups when the selector switch is in the 2nd position ect...is that right?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Herrick said:


> I've been thinking about getting a DC727 lately but I've never played a guitar with coil switches. I'm guessing that the top switch splits the neck pickup, the middle switch splits both pickups when the selector switch is in the 2nd position ect...is that right?



kind of right...

its only a 2 position switch and their is two switches, one for each pickup respectively. up means they are running humbuckers and when the switch is down, the single coil is engaged.


----------



## space frog

Herrick said:


> I've been thinking about getting a DC727 lately but I've never played a guitar with coil switches. I'm guessing that the top switch splits the neck pickup, the middle switch splits both pickups when the selector switch is in the 2nd position ect...is that right?



not exactly. the top two switches split the coils, while the one under them is a phase shifter. this means that when youre on 2nd position on your pup 3-way switch, you can put both pups in phase or invert the phase.

this has to do with the wavelenghts and stuff i think, but i suck at physics so i cant really explain what it really does  you can still split both pups or only one of them by using the splitting switches when youre at 2nd position.

hope that helped somehow...


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

oh shit i didnt realize he had a phase switcher on his


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> Hey guys! I just got new pickups for my carvin seven string so I figured id see who wants my old ones!
> 
> Im selling a set with a DiMarzio D-Sonic in the Bridge and an Air Norton in the neck!
> 
> Remember how installing pickups in carvin routing is a bitch? WELLL these are already shaved and ready to go for an easy install. send me a message if anyones interested! Im looking for around 140 for the set but im willing to haggle.


 

here is the pic of them btw...nevermind the crunchlab and liquifire cases they are in..


----------



## Herrick

Hello Mangs. Have any of you used the Rush Build Option where your guitar is made and shipped within 30 days?

*Edit:* Oh look, they now have an 8-string guitar.


----------



## space frog

Herrick said:


> Hello Mangs. Have any of you used the Rush Build Option where your guitar is made and shipped within 30 days?
> 
> *Edit:* Oh look, they now have an 8-string guitar.



*GGGGGGGAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

FUCCKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i know. . . .old. . . . but i had to say this



Stresspill said:


> *Holy pissing fuck, Janicois, that purple is STUNNING. Need to get me something that looks that good!*



how about a purple DC727?


----------



## Svtekh

NGD coming soon! Finally ordered this mama last night after what seemed like endless hangups in the process. I live in Japan so I had to get a friend of mine to order it for me but I'd rather deal with playing shipping musical chairs than spend twice as much money just so a dealer can make a profit. First Carvin and first 7. Way too excited for my own good...

$ 70.00 - C - Floyd Rose Tremolo 
$ 30.00 - LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut 
$ 400.00 - SM - Flamed Spalted Maple Top 
$ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
$ 50.00 - MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
$ 100.00 - 5MW - 5- Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes
$ 60.00 - TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
$ 40.00 - NS - Neck Covered By Optional Top Wood 
$ 50.00 - SMPH - Spalted Maple Headstock Matches Body Color
$ 0.00 - -7SH - 7-String Standard Headstock 4+3 (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 40.00 - RB - Rounded Body Sides 
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup 
$ 0.00 - -C26N - C26 Neck Pickup 
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
$ 30.00 - ABL - Abalone Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
$ 10.00 - SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
$ 12.00 - ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black 
Line 1: SIGURD
Total - $1711.00


----------



## space frog

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i know. . . .old. . . . but i had to say this
> 
> 
> 
> how about a purple DC727?


----------



## rcw110131

Just joined the club! 






More pics and specs: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/176038-ngd-carvin-dc727-dragonburst.html


----------



## Alberto7

^ You motherfucker. That finish looks TOO good. The blue they used on the edges looks brighter and lighter than what they normally use. I like that.


----------



## space frog

rcw110131 said:


> Just joined the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and specs: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/176038-ngd-carvin-dc727-dragonburst.html



I just came. If it had not been so expensive I would've gotten that finish. HNGD


----------



## Jesse Zuretti

Got this about a month ago. I am in love.


----------



## jordanky

Will there be room for me in here in about five days?


----------



## potatohead

FistedSister said:


> Got this about a month ago. I am in love.


 
Is this non-DTS black? Almost looks grey... Awesome


----------



## Toejam

Herrick said:


> I've been thinking about getting a DC727 lately but I've never played a guitar with coil switches.



If you don't want switches, they'll build it for you without them. You can always go with a push/pull pot if you really want the coil split option. For my 7, I just got one pup with one volume that's a push/pull.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

and even if they're there you dont necessarily have to use them! i dont use mine live but In studio its fun to see all of the glassy tones you can make out of a split coil


----------



## Toejam

Exactly. Coil split is fun once in awhile, but I actually prefer to have a phase switch instead.


----------



## space frog

I got the whole stuff even though i almost never use it. It's 60 bucks and your electronics go from pups to super-amazing-fully-customizable pups.

Ok a little exageration here, but if you ever need to use that coil split or phase shifter, its there and it doesn't bother you otherwise.


----------



## MetalThrasher

Anyone get the 700DC yet? Mine should be ready in about 3 weeks. Can't wait to get it. Wanted to know if anyone out there got it yet.


----------



## Svtekh

MetalThrasher said:


> Anyone get the 700DC yet? Mine should be ready in about 3 weeks. Can't wait to get it. Wanted to know if anyone out there got it yet.



Specs?


----------



## MetalThrasher

Specs as asked above:

DC700C 
Right Handed 
Floyd Rose Tremolo 1 $969.00 


LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut $30.00 
-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) $0.00 
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) $0.00 
RG - Radiation Green Metallic $50.00 
5M - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Koa Stripes $120.00 
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) $60.00 
-7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard) $0.00 
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard) $0.00 
-EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00 
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W $40.00 
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00 
-A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
-A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00 
BC - Black Hardware $30.00 
-1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) $0.00 
BL - Black Logo $0.00 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00 
HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE $0.00


----------



## Svtekh

Sounds cool! I think you're going to have on of the first DC700 NGD's on this site.


----------



## space frog

oh gawd can't wait to see that DC700!!!

frogdit: and to see a DC800 somewhere!


----------



## Levi79

So I think that I'm going to be joining you guys here in a couple months. I have to gather a bit more funds, but these are the specs I've come up with so far. 

DC727
Right Handed 1 $849.00

SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge $20.00  
WAL - Maple Neck & Walnut Body $50.00 -
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) $0.00 
RB - Rounded Body Sides $40.00 
5MW - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes $100.00 
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) $60.00 -
7SH - 7-String Standard Headstock 4+3 (Standard) $0.00 
WPH - Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color $30.00 
BMF - Birdseye Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled) $30.00 
ABD - Abalone Dot Inlays $20.00 
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00 
R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius $40.00 -C26B - C26 
Bridge Pickup $0.00 -C26N - C26 Neck Pickup $0.00 -400 - 
Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00 BC - 
Black Hardware $30.00 -1056 - 
Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) $0.00 
WL - White Logo $0.00 HC11S - 
Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE $0.00 
Custom Shop Total: $1,309.00 
Options Discount: $-100.00 
Sub-Total $1,209.00

I'm pretty sure of all of it except the frets and the back of neck finish. I really like the oiled necks on JP's, but how similar would this be? And the frets I basically have no idea what size I'd like.

I also made this shitty mockup of it. There was a similar one in the gallery, all i changed was the headstock and fretboard.





I always toyed with the idea of getting one of these, but never had the cash.


EDIT: I'm also unsure of what type of finish I want on the body. I think I want gloss, but a friend of mine thinks it will look stupid. And this dude has a crazy amount of guitars/experience. 

Also, I like my strings to be super tight. I have an RG7421 right now and in Ab I have a 72 and could use a bit more since I like to go down to G sometimes. Would a 74 even fit? Cause I've heard of people having issues with this.
And How much more sanding of the cavity would be necessary if I were to get some covered BKPs vs. uncovered?


----------



## Atomshipped

right_to_rage said:


> Here's cataclysm_child's Koa DC727


 Holy shit how do I get one like that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sandwich option


----------



## Levi79

Nobody wants to help me spec my Carvin?


----------



## space frog

^ehehe I can help out. Mahogany body, 5pc maple/walnut neck, satin finish, active electronics, ebony fretboard, enjoy 

or koa body or top, their koa looks swaggerlicious


----------



## Levi79

Haha, refer to my previous post. I have it figured out mostly, just unsure on:
Fret size (want SS)
Back of neck finish
Body finish

Also, How much routing would be needed for covered BKPs and will something like a 74 fit in here?


----------



## -42-

Nobody jumped on a DC 700 yet? Or are those still too new for shipments to have been sent out?


----------



## oremus91

FistedSister said:


> Got this about a month ago. I am in love.



Looks great, but damn that name made me double take.


----------



## space frog

Levi79 said:


> Haha, refer to my previous post. I have it figured out mostly, just unsure on:
> Fret size (want SS)
> Back of neck finish
> Body finish
> 
> Also, How much routing would be needed for covered BKPs and will something like a 74 fit in here?



oh sorry lol, for fret size it's your call I guess, cant really help as its a matter of personal feel, for back of neck I have satin finish and its great. I usually don't like painted necks, but Carvin's satin finish is awesome, never gets my hands moist unlike most painted necks!

and for body finish... both gloss, satin or tung would look great, but I'd go with satin. My personal favorite


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Atomshipped said:


> Holy shit how do I get one like that?



He sent me the specs for it, Here they are!

NO 10 DAY TRIAL / NO RETURNS / NO REFUNDS 
ALL SALES ARE FINAL 
DC727 1 ________ ________ 959.00 959.00 
DC727 SEVEN STRING GUITAR 
KT 1 ________ ________ 150.00 150.00 
KOA TOP BOOK-MATCHED 10MM 
50 1 ________ ________ 100.00 100.00 
MAPLE SANDWHICH TOP & BACK 
KOA 1 ________ ________ 120.00 120.00 
CLEAR MAPLE NECK/KOA BODY SIDE 
FK 1 ________ ________ 250.00 250.00 
10mm FLAMED KOA TOP 
TOP KT/BACK FK AAAA KOA DARK 
MATCH TOP/BACK 
5K 1 ________ ________ 180.00 180.00 
5PC LAM KOA NCK W/MAPLE STRIPS 
NS 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
NECK NOT SHOWN ON TOP OF BODY 
NS 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
NECK NOT SHOWN ON TOP OF BODY 
NS TOP & BACK 
KPH 1 ________ ________ 20.00 20.00 
KOA HEADSTOCK 
TF 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
TUNG-OILED FINISH 
BMF 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BIRDSEYE MAPLE FRETBOARD 
STF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
STAINLESS STEEL FRETS 
NIN 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY 
AC 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00 
ACTIVE PASSIVE ELECTRONICS 
BC 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 
ABL 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
ABALONE CARVIN LOGO 
SL 1 ________ ________ 10.00 10.00 
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED


----------



## Edika

Do you guys know if there is a difference from the locking nut Carvin provides and an OFR 7 string locking nut? It may sound as a silly question but since the spacing in the licensed trem they offer is different than an OFR I figured that maybe there is a difference. I am thinking of installing one in my DC747 to improve tuning stability. Also do you know where I can order one? The place I asked gave me a 44 Euros price for the OFR 7 string locking nut which sounds kind of extreme (maybe not but it seemed too much for me).


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Edika said:


> Do you guys know if there is a difference from the locking nut Carvin provides and an OFR 7 string locking nut? It may sound as a silly question but since the spacing in the licensed trem they offer is different than an OFR I figured that maybe there is a difference. I am thinking of installing one in my DC747 to improve tuning stability. Also do you know where I can order one? The place I asked gave me a 44 Euros price for the OFR 7 string locking nut which sounds kind of extreme (maybe not but it seemed too much for me).



I'd imagine they would be the same but I can't imagine they are the main factor in holding tune unless your doing divebombs and it goes out


----------



## Edika

The Sperzels hold the tuning well when doing vibratos and minor bends dives but if I work the Floyd a bit harder I need to break out the tuner. By the way I got the guitar back from the tech and the Dimarzios rule. There is a significant improvement in clarity and definition of notes. I was very pleasantly surprised with both pickups and I am particularly impressed with the Air Norton. I now have reason to switch to the neck pickup for soloing.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Edika said:


> The Sperzels hold the tuning well when doing vibratos and minor bends dives but if I work the Floyd a bit harder I need to break out the tuner. By the way I got the guitar back from the tech and the Dimarzios rule. There is a significant improvement in clarity and definition of notes. I was very pleasantly surprised with both pickups and I am particularly impressed with the Air Norton. I now have reason to switch to the neck pickup for soloing.



So glad to hear it dude! they are great pickups and the airnorton is SO smooth sounding.


----------



## Romeg

Hello guys! tell me how it sounds carvin with walnut body/ maple neck? want to order, but don't know how it sounds.


----------



## Levi79

^ This is basically my plans, so if someone has this let us know how it sounds!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

thats such a vague request! Maple as a neck through is relatively neutral/ brighter wood.... I have never experimented with walnut though...google search it's tonal characteristics!


----------



## Edika

From other members that have walnut guitars they mention that as a tone wood not all pickups work well with it (that is if you are planning to change the pickups right away). However since your core will be maple then the walnut will not play a big role in the sound and mostly affect the overtones (I think, some of the luthiers here can give you more info). Now if the it was a walnut neck walnut body then it would be a different story.


----------



## Alberto7

Romeg said:


> Hello guys! tell me how it sounds carvin with walnut body/ maple neck? want to order, but don't know how it sounds.





Levi79 said:


> ^ This is basically my plans, so if someone has this let us know how it sounds!



As said, that's a very vague request, and it's not easy to answer. You'll end up getting many different replies, as there's many types of walnut, and each cut is different from the next one. There are certain overall tonal characteristics to each wood, but you're better off asking an experienced luthier about it.


----------



## HighGain510

I've had an all-walnut Carvin and I've had maple-necked Carvins... my guess it you'd end up with a relatively bright guitar.


----------



## Svtekh

Romeg said:


> Hello guys! tell me how it sounds carvin with walnut body/ maple neck? want to order, but don't know how it sounds.



Alan Ratcliffe - Articles: Buyer's Guides: Electric guitar tonewoods

This website gives a _general_ idea of what each wood type will sound like. This helped me pick out the woods that I eventually ordered with my Carvin. 
(if you're curious I posted my specs on pg. 13. less than a month to go!!)


----------



## mhickman2

Romeg said:


> Hello guys! tell me how it sounds carvin with walnut body/ maple neck? want to order, but don't know how it sounds.



I have a walnut body and maple necked 727. It has a snappy top end and growling lows. I love the depth and sweetness of the combo.


----------



## oremus91

mhickman2 said:


> I have a walnut body and maple necked 727. It has a snappy top end and growling lows. I love the depth and sweetness of the combo.



Now that you lead us on, you can't just leave us with blue balls.. show the pics!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

oremus91 said:


> Now that you lead us on, you can't just leave us with blue balls.. show the pics!



seconded!


----------



## oremus91

A question for all those with these guitars. I want to make the plunge sooner or later but there are two points holding me up.

1. Neck finishes/oils. I was thinking tung oil or satin but satin seems to get really shiny and gross looking and people say tung oil "DOESN'T PROTECT THE WOOD!" which I feel like is being over dramatic. What do you guys think?

2. TOM DC700 or Fixed DC727? I already know I love TOMs but I've wanted to try the fixed bridge (and I get passive routes that way which I prefer). Does anyone have input in this arena? Do the differences matter?


----------



## space frog

Personally, I don't think the satin neck gets "gross" at all. I usually hate painted necks, but I wanted the neck to be painted just like the body, and I chose to have it satin purple like the rest, and to take the risk to get the hands all moist. Turns out they stay dry as sandpaper.

Also the fixed DC727 bridge is great, I love it. But for the bridge it's more a matter of personal tastes.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

oremus91 said:


> A question for all those with these guitars. I want to make the plunge sooner or later but there are two points holding me up.
> 
> 1. Neck finishes/oils. I was thinking tung oil or satin but satin seems to get really shiny and gross looking and people say tung oil "DOESN'T PROTECT THE WOOD!" which I feel like is being over dramatic. What do you guys think?
> 
> 2. TOM DC700 or Fixed DC727? I already know I love TOMs but I've wanted to try the fixed bridge (and I get passive routes that way which I prefer). Does anyone have input in this arena? Do the differences matter?



I would go with the fixed 727. the bridge type is all preference. I say go 727 mainly because i'm more partial to passive pickups. as far as the satin goes, sometimes sweat can leave some ugly stains, i just got a normal finished neck with mine and it hasn't inhibited my playing one bit


----------



## -42-

If you prefer TOMs then the DC700 is your best bet. No matter what, if you want a decent (operative word 'decent') set of passives you'll need to do some work. Pickup rings may seem like the devil to a lot of posters here, but they can be tastefully installed.


----------



## oremus91

Woah thanks for the quick (and insightful) responses! 

I think I might go with the 727 just because pickup rings are boring and I'm interested in that type of bridge. The neck is never going to be an easy decision for me though.


----------



## -42-

Well, what finish do you find you play most comfortably with?


----------



## Tritono

This week I'll go for my first Carvin. This will be my first custom. I was thinking in some combinations of woods and I came with something like this: maple fretboard (without inlays), mahogany neck, swamp ash wings. What do you think? Im looking for a warm tone but not too dark (some mahogany neck/body guitars sounds too dark for my tastes), something with good midrange and singing highs. Do you think that is a good combination? do you recommend to put some quilted or flamed maple in the body with the swamp ash wings? Talking about bridges, Im choosing the 727 because you can adjust the string height and adjust the radius very quickly and perfect without problems. I really hate bridges that you need to put chims and things to adjust radius and string height.


----------



## WiseSplinter

Here are some pics

Walnut body
Walnut/Maple neck
Ebony fretboard
Spalted Maple top


----------



## Alberto7

Shit, son! That is tasteful in every way. You got a very nice walnut piece for your neck and body! And the spalt is beautiful. I'm also digging the new headstock!


----------



## DoomJazz

Damn, how'd you get such nice flame and figuring on your pieces???


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

that's fucking gorgeous! beautiful finish on that man I'd love to hear some clips


----------



## space frog

awesome carvin up there. Gratz!


----------



## Edika

Such a beautiful guitar! I am changing my mind about satin finishes with instruments like these!


----------



## Tritono

Hey, I rethinked my specs and I will go: maple fretboard and neck, swamp ash wings. With oil for the back of the neck. I will paint it std black. Do you think that I need a quilted or flamed maple? Im not interested in the aesthic side of the decision because the guitar will be black to save money, Im asking about the sound characteristics of choose a quilted or flamed maple for this specs. Maybe is not neccesary? Thanks for the info


----------



## Edika

In a guitar with a maple neck, maple fretboard and ash wings you will have a bright enough instrument that would not require a maple top. From my limited knowledge of tonewoods maple tops (thick ones) are used with darker sounding woods to brighten the sound of the instrument and give a bit more attack. My opinion is you don't need it with your wood choice and since you are having the guitar in a solid color you can save some money by not getting it.


----------



## Alberto7

You do not cover flamed or quilted maple with solid black finishes . That, and the tonal differences between the two would be so minuscule and imperceptible that you might as well get a plain maple top, which would be way cheaper anyway, if you want to maintain the lowest price possible.

As Edika said, you probably have bright enough woods on your guitar, so a maple top isn't necessary, methinks.


----------



## GTailly

Hey really nice carvin you got there! 
Love their new headstock design. 

Have fun mate!


----------



## Levi79

Tuesday can *NOT* come soon enough!


----------



## RideFour15

That 727 with the 700 headstock looks killer!


----------



## Herrick

So Herrick is getting closer & closer to ordering a DC727. I want to take advantage of that free $100 in options. Do you think I will be charged extra if I ask them to not install the coil switches?


----------



## Key_Maker

I just found this at the stock of carvin:







Please, someone pull the trigger!


----------



## Herrick

Herrick said:


> So Herrick is getting closer & closer to ordering a DC727. I want to take advantage of that free $100 in options. Do you think I will be charged extra if I ask them to not install the coil switches?



Yes Herrick. They'll charge you an extra $100 and it'll void the warranty and 10-day return policy.


----------



## Herrick

Herrick said:


> Yes Herrick. They'll charge you an extra $100 and it'll void the warranty and 10-day return policy.



Ok, thanks for the help, mang


----------



## Alberto7

Key_Maker said:


> I just found this at the stock of carvin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, someone pull the trigger!



I saw that beauty before. Posted it on another thread, but it seems it sold fast 



Herrick said:


> Yes Herrick. They'll charge you an extra $100 and it'll void the warranty and 10-day return policy.



You are correct; you'll most probably be upcharged for that and it will void the warranty. Sorry for not having answered before. I hadn't seen your post. Funny though


----------



## Levi79

I have joined!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...79-ngd-carvin-dc727-walnut-deliciousness.html


----------



## Papaoneil

Im about to pull the trigger on one of these, but have a question, I dont do paint, not really a thing I like, so i plan to get the tung oiled body and neck, but does anyone have pics of one without rounded body sides, im undecided on this, 
doing maple neck with koa stripes, alder body, fixed bridge, tusq nut, ebony no inlays, stainless jumbo frets,

also how would a quilted top look with oil?


----------



## Koop

Im GASing hard for a DC727 with a Moss Green Quilt and Gold Hardware


----------



## Alberto7

Necropolis said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on one of these, but have a question, I dont do paint, not really a thing I like, so i plan to get the tung oiled body and neck, but does anyone have pics of one without rounded body sides, im undecided on this,
> doing maple neck with koa stripes, alder body, fixed bridge, tusq nut, ebony no inlays, stainless jumbo frets,
> 
> also how would a quilted top look with oil?



I'll refer you to the first page of this thread. There you can see my tung-oiled DC727 (though it has rounded sides), and what seems to be a tung-oiled (or maybe satin. They look similar from a slight distance) walnut DC727 without rounded sides. Look through the thread, there's a lot of pictures 

As for the oiled quilted top... Well, pretty much the same as a clear-coated one, except perhaps a tiny bit less deep, and not uber shiny, of course. It'll look more natural, however, if that's the look you're going for. I, personally, love satiny looks, and I love being able to feel and see the pores in the wood.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

Alberto, that baby must sound so nice O_O and it looks stunning too


----------



## Papaoneil

Alberto7 said:


> I'll refer you to the first page of this thread. There you can see my tung-oiled DC727 (though it has rounded sides), and what seems to be a tung-oiled (or maybe satin. They look similar from a slight distance) walnut DC727 without rounded sides. Look through the thread, there's a lot of pictures
> 
> As for the oiled quilted top... Well, pretty much the same as a clear-coated one, except perhaps a tiny bit less deep, and not uber shiny, of course. It'll look more natural, however, if that's the look you're going for. I, personally, love satiny looks, and I love being able to feel and see the pores in the wood.



she looks nice, im thinking about rounded more now because of the way the back looks,


----------



## littledoc

Herrick said:


> So Herrick is getting closer & closer to ordering a DC727. I want to take advantage of that free $100 in options.



Carvin's been having a sale for like four years.


----------



## Alberto7

Necropolis said:


> she looks nice, im thinking about rounded more now because of the way the back looks,



Thanks! 

Well, the rounded body sides are definitely very comfortable. The thing about the non-rounded sides is that they make the contrast between the top and back woods pop much more. So, for example, if you get a koa top and a swamp ash back, like I did, the color contrast between both woods will be much more dramatic. It also makes it look much more aggressive. It's just a matter of preference though, you'll have to make that decision yourself.


----------



## Papaoneil

The one im ordering is very simple, Just keeping it alder body w/ quilted maple top, Definately doing rounded body sides now, the more I look at it the more it feels right, 
The only thing im going to do after a while is hope that Dimarzio hears my cries for a steve special 7 pickup,


----------



## Bones43x

littledoc said:


> Carvin's been having a sale for like four years.



They've been having a sale since I got my first catalog 15 years ago!


----------



## Zelos45

Hey Carvinites! I just ordered my first Carvin (and first seven string), the DC700 lefty today! I'm beyond excited, not to mention a great deal. Carvin is nice to lefties too. 
Here are the specs...


DC700 - Seven String Guitar 
C26 Pickups/Passive Electronics/5 Way Switch
Mahogany Body 
5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Koa Stripes
Ebony Fingerboard
Stainless Jumbo Frets
14in Fretboard Radius 
Black Hardware
Dunlop Straplocks 

I love natural finishes as well, so I'll make sure to post pics and a NGD when it comes in a month or two! Super excited to shred some Periphery and Scale the Summit!


----------



## Erazoender

Just got a call from Carvin letting my know my guitar is built and being shipped... I shall be joining this club next week!! (hopefully)


----------



## Bones43x

Erazoender said:


> Just got a call from Carvin letting my know my guitar is built and being shipped... I shall be joining this club next week!! (hopefully)



When did you place your order? I ordered my TL60 11/4.


----------



## 808

Dark Aegis said:


> I didnt know there was so many carvin owners. Mine has the discontinued mysitc dream finish.



soooo sick i like the glitter!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Carvin DC-747 7-String Guitar w/ Floyd Rose - No Rsv - Mint!!! | eBay


sparkle guitar is for sale! ^^^


----------



## Erazoender

Ohey guys, I'm joining the club! 











Full NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...dc-727-claro-walnut-content-pic-heavyish.html


----------



## Born4metal85

I have joined the club!!!!! =)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-dc727-piece-wood-design-warning-hq-pics.html


----------



## WiseSplinter




----------



## Koop

^


----------



## Eptaceros

Hopefully I'll be joining you guys very soon. As a lefty, I realized I won't be able to get a good guitar without taking matters into my own hands (or Carvin's ). If I can convince my parents to get this for me for my birthday in a month, I'm ordering this tomorrow:


----------



## Eptaceros

Just ordered w/ the rush build! I wish Christoper Walken would hand me a life remote right now.


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

Is there a difference in neck between the 700, 727, and the 747? And can you opt 50 for a different scale length, like a 27 inch scale?


----------



## Alpenglow

Eptaceros said:


> Hopefully I'll be joining you guys very soon. As a lefty, I realized I won't be able to get a good guitar without taking matters into my own hands (or Carvin's ).


That's exactly why I ordered a Carvin!  High quality lefty guitars are hard to find...


Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Is there a difference in neck between the 700, 727, and the 747? And can you opt 50 for a different scale length, like a 27 inch scale?


No, they are all 25.5" but I think you can opt 50 a 27" neck. It would cost significantly more and would be non refundable.


----------



## Edika

I don't think they have started giving the 27'' neck as an option 50 for the seven strings. Can't hurt to ask though, if they don't offer it now and people bug them enough they may start to.


----------



## Endresen94

I love all the guitars in this thread  Makes me want to order one right now!

Anyhoo, i got a question that i haven't gotten a good answer on earlier. I sent away an e-mail to Carvin a week ago, and i haven't got any response from them either. 

Is it possible to have a Flamed Maple top with a Deep Sapphire Matte finish, and a natural mahogany body and maple neck? It would look something like this:



HTML:


http://peteygsounds.tumblr.com/


Just scroll down a bit, and you'll see a green Mayones there.

Is it possible? Cause that would be the ultimate satisfaction to my GAS right now


----------



## Phrygian

Yes, i think that is an option 50 on the dc700.


----------



## Ralyks

Full NGD to come soon, but for now, my entrance into the club;
EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...727-feels-damn-good-have-7-strings-again.html


----------



## Wolf 6

I shall be joining you guys soon....

Carvin DC747

SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge $20.00
MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body $50.00
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) $0.00 
FTY - Vintage Yellow Flame $180.00
BST - Blackburst Edges $30.00
RB - Rounded Body Sides $40.00
5WM - 5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes $120.00 
NS - Neck Covered By Optional Top Wood $40.00
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) $60.00
7SH - 7-String Standard Headstock 4+3 (Standard) $0.00
FPH - Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color $40.00
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00 
DMP - White Mother of Pearl Diamond Inlays $30.00
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00
C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup $0.00
C26NA - C26 Neck Pickup/Center AP13 Pickup $0.00
402 - Cream Coils w/ Cream Bezels (N/A on S60A) $5.00
32 - Two Coil Splitting Switches $30.00
G - Gold Hardware $50.00
1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) $0.00
BL - Black Logo $0.00
SPW - White Pearloid Sperzel Buttons $20.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut $5.00
TCC - Cream Truss Rod Cover $0.00
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case $69.00


----------



## littledoc

Nice man. That sounds like a cool finish. I'm getting a little tired of all the plain wood guitars.


----------



## Antenna

littledoc said:


> Nice man. That sounds like a cool finish. I'm getting a little tired of all the plain wood guitars.


 
Blasphemy! Thats like saying you'd rather see a girl with her clothes on.


----------



## Bigfan

Antenna said:


> Blasphemy! Thats like saying you'd rather see a girl with her clothes on.



Depends on the girl


----------



## Wolf 6

Bigfan said:


> Depends on the girl


 .......Are you saying that my guitar will be.... a...... a..... FAT CHICK!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Antenna

Bigfan said:


> Depends on the girl


 
 too true, but we're talking about carvins here, not a pawn shop special. So it's just an unsaid fact that if these were girls, they would most definitely need to show some skin.


----------



## Phrygian

I don't think I've posted this here yet, I got this a month ago.




















Specs: 
DC727
Left Handed	

-Alder Body (Standard)	
-Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	
-White/White finish	
-5-Piece Mahogany Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes	
-Painted Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Matches Body Color)	
-7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3	
-Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard)	
-Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)	
-No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	
-Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	
-14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)


I have changed the pickups for a set of crunchlab and liquifire and it sounds sooo good now!  truth be told, the stock ones weren't too bad, i just wanted to try something else


----------



## Edika

^ OH MY GOD that's sexy as hell! Congrats dude!


----------



## Phrygian

Edika said:


> ^ OH MY GOD that's sexy as hell! Congrats dude!



Thanks man, I'm super stoked about it! Such a good guitar!


----------



## purpledc

Does my DC700 qualify?


----------



## Phrygian

purpledc said:


> Does my DC700 qualify?
> *Loads of sick pictures*



Oh my! 

There is just something about plain wood guitars


----------



## Phrygian

WiseSplinter said:


>



 that top is gorgeous!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Wow. Too much beauty in this thread. I definitely need to get the cash for a Carvin. Preferably one with a maple neck, mahogany body, walnut top, and a maple fretboard with no inlays.


----------



## kevdes93

Reading this thread made me decide that i need to sell everything i own to have a carvin!! 

should pull the trigger within a month or two!



DC727
Right Handed 1 $849.00

FW - Bookmatched Figured Claro Walnut Top	$200.00
-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)	$0.00
CS - Satin Matte Finish	$0.00
BST - Blackburst Edges	$30.00
RB - Rounded Body Sides	$40.00
PSN - Painted Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Matches Body Color)	$60.00
-7SH - 7-String Standard Headstock 4+3 (Standard)	$0.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard)	$0.00
-EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)	$0.00
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
-FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard)	$0.00
-R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup	$0.00
-C26N - C26 Neck Pickup	$0.00
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00
G - Gold Hardware	$50.00
-1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)	$0.00
GL - Gold Plated Logo	$20.00
WK - Rosewood Knobs	$5.00
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,323.00
 Options Discount: $-100.00

$1,223.00 total

but who knows, i may change some specs between now and then!


----------



## Alberto7

I have a question for you guys...

I noticed this not long after getting my DC727, but it never occurred to me to ask about it. Do your fully tung-oiled Carvins (Neck + body) have a satin matte finish on the front of the headstock? I have a flamed koa veneer on mine, and it's the only part of the guitar that has an actual layer of finish, rather than oil.

Now, don't get me wrong; it really doesn't bother me a single bit. In fact, I think I actually kinda like it like that. But it does make me feel rather curious. Is it like that on every fully tung-oiled Carvin or did they accidentally put some hard finish on mine? 

Here are a couple of pictures that show that thin layer of clear matte finish:


----------



## a curry

here she is! ive had it for a while, i just never thought to post a pic.


----------



## imlikemike

I'll soon join the ranks of you Carvin owners. I ordered my Carvin DC727 January 31st and I just got an email saying it is due to be shipped out this Friday! I wasn't going to post anything until I got it, but the 2 months of anticipation has gotten to me. Look for a NGD from me sometime next week hopefully.

Custom Shop Instrument Details:
Base Price: $ 849.00 
DC727 - Two Pickup Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 20.00 - SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge
$ 30.00 - TE - Greenburst 
$ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) 
$ 120.00 - 5WM - 5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes
$ 60.00 - TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
$ 30.00 - WPH - Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color
$ 20.00 - 7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 
$ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup 
$ 0.00 - -C26N - C26 Neck Pickup 
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
$ 0.00 - WL - White Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
$ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case

$ 1,168.00 - Order Subtotal
$ 29.00 - Shipping & Handling
$ 100.00 - Options Discount
$ 1,197.00 - Your Order Total


----------



## Eptaceros

Koa + Walnut <3


----------



## Alberto7

I REALLY like that koa top. And I REALLY like your Carvin . Congrats! Just tell them not to build it backwards next time


----------



## Eptaceros

Thanks man, I'm loving it too! It's greater than I envisioned it! I take back what I said in my NGD thread, the tone of this guitar is apparent even through the cheap 30-watt. This thing sounds like it's shining


----------



## Maggai

When I try to build a custom Carvin on the carvin website, I can't seem to get the price of the guitar up. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Wolf 6

Click add to cart, or go to the US site


----------



## Maggai

I get nothing when i add to cart. And when I try to chose USA/Canada as country nothing happens. Can only choose UK, Germany, Brazil etc. And then I get no price.


----------



## Wolf 6

Does it re-direct you when you go to www.carvinguitars.com ?


----------



## Phrygian

Maggai said:


> I get nothing when i add to cart. And when I try to chose USA/Canada as country nothing happens. Can only choose UK, Germany, Brazil etc. And then I get no price.



You need a proxy server to Get US prices, the carvin website won't show you any prices here in Norway anymore because they don't have a distributor here, and I've heard they're not making it easy for anyone to become one either.. If you use Firefox i can recommend the addon foxyproxy, works great!

Edit: feel free to contact me on PM about this, I know a thing or two about ordering a carvin from Norway


----------



## Phrygian

Eptaceros said:


> Koa + Walnut <3
> * Lots of awesome pics*



sweet looking lefty, congrats dude! Dc700?


----------



## Eptaceros

thanks! it's a dc727, i'm amazed at how well it came out visually and sound-wise. I might change the bridge pickup at some point, but it's certainly not bad. The walnut and koa add an interesting flavor to the sound, almost "twangy", yet full-bodied...individual notes have a very distinguishable attack and dense chords sound very open w/ crisp clarity, you can really get a taste of the full range of notes.


----------



## Maggai

Wolf 6 said:


> Does it re-direct you when you go to www.carvinguitars.com ?



Yes.



Phrygian said:


> You need a proxy server to Get US prices, the carvin website won't show you any prices here in Norway anymore because they don't have a distributor here, and I've heard they're not making it easy for anyone to become one either.. If you use Firefox i can recommend the addon foxyproxy, works great!
> 
> Edit: feel free to contact me on PM about this, I know a thing or two about ordering a carvin from Norway



That explains it!! Thank you! I'll try the proxy thing, and if the price is right, I'll send you a PM! I'm thinking Ran or Carvin.


----------



## thewolf49

Ran's look amazing


----------



## Alberto7

^ How's that relevant to the *Carvin* DC7x7 thread?


----------



## Antenna

My Korina/Koa DC727. Best Guitar EVER!!!!














NGD Thread here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...7-koa-black-korina-content-56k-holy-fuck.html


----------



## NickS

Your Cart: 
Base ModelOptionsQuantityPrice DC727 Right Handed 1$849.00

SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge$20.00
WT - Walnut Top$100.00
WAL - Maple Neck & Walnut Body$50.00
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)$0.00
TE - Greenburst$30.00
5MW - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes$100.00
NS - Neck Covered By Optional Top Wood$40.00
CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)$60.00
7PHR - 7-String Pointed Headstock Reverse 3+4$30.00
WPH - Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color$30.00
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)$0.00
AB - Abalone Block Inlays$80.00
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W$40.00
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)$0.00
C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup$0.00-C26N - C26 Neck Pickup$0.00
400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)$0.00
BC - Black Hardware$30.00
ABL - Abalone Logo$30.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut$5.00
Vintage Tweed Hardshell Case$89.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,595.00
Options Discount: $-100.00


I do already have two Carvin 6 strings (CT6 & CS6). They are both mahogany body, maple/mahogany neck, and maple top, and I love them. Thought I would try something different this time with the walnut. Can't wait for it to get here in 7 to 10 weeks!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

WiseSplinter said:


>



This thing is sick! Only problem if it was mine is that I don't think it'll get much playtime as I will just keep staring at it all the time LOL.

*@WiseSplinter:* 
Did you pay extra to guarantee this high figuring in the spalt? The spalted tops I have seen from Carvin have been hit and miss IMHO.


----------



## NickS

WiseSplinter said:


>


That Spalted Maple does look incredible. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## WiseSplinter

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Did you pay extra to guarantee this high figuring in the spalt? The spalted tops I have seen from Carvin have been hit and miss IMHO.



Nope, no extra fees, guess i just got lucky  I have seen some others that aren't as highly figured (at least not that could be seen in the pics), so i'm not sure how they choose them  Very happy with mine though


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

So no winning the lottery for you, I can tell you that you consumed all your good luck on this top  

Congrats on this amazing guitar, enjoy it.


----------



## Herrick

purpledc said:


> Does my DC700 qualify?


 
I'd Buy *That* For A Dollar


----------



## space frog

Prolly planning on getting a DC800 this summer since I love my 727 so much, any of you guys have one and got some feedback for me about it?


----------



## hiltz171jim

Here's my DC727


----------



## Edika

^ Dude that's super nice! Awesome woods and stain!


----------



## Papaoneil

Next week I will be apart of this fine establishment, 
welcome me with open arms


----------



## Wolf 6

nvm


----------



## clopstyle

I want in


----------



## Papaoneil

im in


----------



## iro-bot31

clopstyle said:


> I want in


That is gorgeous! There's a guitar in Carvin's in-stock section that looks almost exactly like this, I probably would have bought it if I hadn't just put in an order.

Speaking of, I got my card a couple days, my 700 should be here July 19 according to that. So excited for my first Carvin and my first seven string!


----------



## clopstyle

iro-bot31 said:


> That is gorgeous! There's a guitar in Carvin's in-stock section that looks almost exactly like this, I probably would have bought it if I hadn't just put in an order.
> 
> Speaking of, I got my card a couple days, my 700 should be here July 19 according to that. So excited for my first Carvin and my first seven string!



congrats man! 

I had to do a double take when I saw that GIS, I thought it was mine for a sec.


----------



## iloki

I put in an order for a DC700 yesterday, definitely looking forward to having her in my hands. I had the salesman put a note on it to try for a crazy top. Said build time is around 8 weeks atm.


----------



## Shannon

hiltz171jim said:


> Here's my DC727


that is just flat out gorgeous!


----------



## Cremated

Necropolis said:


> im in



Wtf? That finish is crazy. Did you opt. 50 that? And the red/burst flame a few posts up is sick. Reminds me of a Music Man finish.


----------



## Papaoneil

The finish is discontinued, I think I'm the 3rd owner of this guitar, but its similar to the mystic dream finish but it has rainbow flake in the finish so you get a very reflective and bright color


----------



## iloki

Here's the 'spec sheet' for my DC700

DC700 1 ________ ________ 899.00 899.00 
7 STRING GUITAR, FT7 FIXED BRI 
UM 1 ________ ________ 400.00 400.00 
BURL MAPLE TOP 
very active burl top 

WAL 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00 
MAPLE NECK & WALNUT BODY 
5WM 1 ________ ________ 150.00 150.00 
5-PC WALNUT W/MAPLE STRIPES 
TN 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00 
TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NECK 
UMPH 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00 
BURLED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 
BMF 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BIRDSEYE MAPLE FRETBOARD 
NIN 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY 
STF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
STAINLESS STEEL FRETS 
R20 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
20" fretboard radius 
ABL 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
ABALONE CARVIN LOGO 
IVN 1 ________ ________ 5.00 5.00 
IVORY GRAPH TECH TUSQ NUT 

TCC 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
Truss Rod Cover Cream 
HC10 1 ________ ________ 69.00 69.00 
STANDARD FIT DELUXE BLK TOLEX 
OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
-100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO 

this will be my first Carvin  only ordered it last week and the wait is already killing me lol.


----------



## Dommak89

clopstyle said:


> I want in


Ultra sexy, love the look!



hiltz171jim said:


> Here's my DC727


Might I ask what PUs you put in there?


----------



## clopstyle

iloki said:


> Here's the 'spec sheet' for my DC700
> 
> DC700 1 ________ ________ 899.00 899.00
> 7 STRING GUITAR, FT7 FIXED BRI
> UM 1 ________ ________ 400.00 400.00
> BURL MAPLE TOP
> very active burl top
> 
> WAL 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00
> MAPLE NECK & WALNUT BODY
> 5WM 1 ________ ________ 150.00 150.00
> 5-PC WALNUT W/MAPLE STRIPES
> TN 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00
> TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NECK
> UMPH 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00
> BURLED MAPLE HEADSTOCK
> BMF 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00
> BIRDSEYE MAPLE FRETBOARD
> NIN 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
> NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY
> STF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00
> STAINLESS STEEL FRETS
> R20 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00
> 20" fretboard radius
> ABL 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00
> ABALONE CARVIN LOGO
> IVN 1 ________ ________ 5.00 5.00
> IVORY GRAPH TECH TUSQ NUT
> 
> TCC 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
> Truss Rod Cover Cream
> HC10 1 ________ ________ 69.00 69.00
> STANDARD FIT DELUXE BLK TOLEX
> OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
> -100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO
> 
> this will be my first Carvin  only ordered it last week and the wait is already killing me lol.



Sounds like a killer build!


----------



## dooredge

Here is one of my lovelies:


----------



## rgaRyan

How long do you typically have to wait for one to be built and then shipped? In terms of months, or years?


----------



## imlikemike

I had mine ordered back in January and it was shipped out about 9 weeks later.


----------



## iloki

rgaRyan said:


> How long do you typically have to wait for one to be built and then shipped? In terms of months, or years?



I Put in my order at the end of May and my estimated completion date is 8/02. The wait is currently quoted around 8-10 weeks


----------



## NickS

DC727. Walnut top and body, ebony board, abalone inlays, 5 piece maple/walnut neck, greenburst finish, black hardware, Dimarzio D-Activator/Liquifire combo. 

Sounds great, plays great, and looks amazing in person

Now for a couple pics, and I already posted an NGD with more pics (here is the link for that).
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ngd-my-first-seven-lots-pics.html#post3111845












Hope you like!!


----------



## Wolf 6

I got mine back around the first of June and never made a ngd thread... so, here it is. The vintage yellow came out looking like gibson's Honey Burst. 

Edit: Shitty pic... better ones later


----------



## ncfiala

Here's my DC727.


----------



## Toejam

Wolf 6 said:


> I got mine back around the first of June and never made a ngd thread... so, here it is. The vintage yellow came out looking like gibson's Honey Burst.
> 
> Edit: Shitty pic... better ones later



Very cool!  The only reason it looks like a honey burst is because you got the black burst edge. I almost went with the black burst on my vintage yellow 7, but I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wish carvin did a bolt-on 7, I would probably order one.


----------



## iloki

A lot of people seem to be asking for a bolt 7 and bolt + 7. Also, CT7's 

10 days until my DC700 is supposed to be done


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah a bolt on ct would be wicked!


----------



## NickS

Carvin should make 7 and 8 string versions of the CT and CS models. I would buy every version if they did, I already have both six string versions. It would awesome if they made 7 or 8 string versions of their TL60 Tele-style guitar as well.

I generally like set-neck or neck-through better, but if they made a bolt version only, I would still be all over that


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

I come here, with the full intention of inspiring erections.


----------



## Koop

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah a bolt on ct would be wicked!



Holy shit, I never thought of a CT7!! That would be unreal!


----------



## Edika

Carvin has put several new models this year. The DC700, DC800, the Jeff Beck, the headless Holdsworth, the DC600 plus the basses. If sales go well for these models then why not a CT7?


----------



## Toejam

Edika said:


> Carvin has put several new models this year. The DC700, DC800, the Jeff Beck, the headless Holdsworth, the DC600 plus the basses. If sales go well for these models then why not a CT7?



I don't think Jeff Beck has ever played a Carvin.  Surely, you mean Jason Becker.


----------



## Edika

Toejam said:


> I don't think Jeff Beck has ever played a Carvin.  Surely, you mean Jason Becker.



Yes you are right I meant Jason Becker!  
It was a long day today and I should get some sleep!


----------



## NickS

Every do this NOW! I just went on Carvin's website and emailed their customer service this:

"PLEASE start making a 7 & 8 string version of the CT & CS body style guitars. Myself as well as many others online talk about wanting one of these so badly, and I think there would be a huge market for them. There are not to many archtop 7's, and especially 8's out there, and I already have the six string versions of these so I know I would want them both. Also, 7 & 8 string versions of the TL60 would be in my inventory as soon as you made them available.
Thank you, and let me know when I can start ordering them"

Everyone else do it, and we will have it our way


----------



## MoistMeatSACK

Found this baby in the in stock section  
I slapped in a crunch lab and now its perfect!


----------



## Phrygian

Hot diggity damn!


----------



## littledoc

NickS said:


> Every do this NOW! I just went on Carvin's website and emailed their customer service this:
> 
> "PLEASE start making a 7 & 8 string version of the CT & CS body style guitars. Myself as well as many others online talk about wanting one of these so badly, and I think there would be a huge market for them. There are not to many archtop 7's, and especially 8's out there, and I already have the six string versions of these so I know I would want them both. Also, 7 & 8 string versions of the TL60 would be in my inventory as soon as you made them available.
> Thank you, and let me know when I can start ordering them"
> 
> Everyone else do it, and we will have it our way




They have Product Sugggestions subforum over at the BBS. They listen. But Carvin always makes small moves.


----------



## iloki

My DC700 is done! Shipping either today or tomorrow, and I should have it next week!


----------



## Spamspam

Here is mine, all walnut, claro top


----------



## potatohead

One step closer to the club!

DC700 - Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 300.00 - QSK - Black Stain Quilt 
$ 80.00 - DTS - Deep Triple Step Stain/Color Process
$ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) 
$ 60.00 - TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
$ 50.00 - QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish
$ 30.00 - 7PHR - 7-String Pointed Headstock Reverse 3+4
$ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -CH - Chrome Hardware (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
$ 0.00 - WL - White Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
$ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case 

Will be my third Carvin and looking forward to it!!


----------



## iloki

A litte teaser of what's to come:


----------



## Koop




----------



## captainhampton

Pretty deep into this PhD thing for me to pull the trigger on this as I'm not sure how much time I'll have to play, but man am I reeeaallly tempted to play devils advocate here:
Base Model	Options	Quantity	Price
DC747
Right Handed 1 $879.00

SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge	$20.00
SM - Flamed Spalted Maple Top	$400.00
MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body	$50.00
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	$0.00
RB - Rounded Body Sides	$40.00
-7SH - 7-String Standard Headstock 4+3 (Standard)	$0.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)	$0.00
BMF - Birdseye Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$30.00
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
-FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard)	$0.00
-R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup	$0.00
-C26NA - C26 Neck Pickup/Center AP13 Pickup	$0.00
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00
32 - Two Coil Splitting Switches	$30.00
BC - Black Hardware	$30.00
-1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)	$0.00
BL - Black Logo	$0.00
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00
ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black	$12.00
Truss Rod Engraving:
Line 1: Captain
Line 2: Hampton
HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,570.00
Options Discount: $-100.00


----------



## will_shred

Spamspam said:


> Here is mine, all walnut, claro top



hows it sound?


----------



## Spamspam

Sounds awesome. The pups are crisp, great growl under high gain, can make the low B scream like a banshee 8). My next one will have the passives, though, just to get a different sonic quality out of it.
Seriously, I haven't touched any of my other guitars since I got this beast.


----------



## chrisxrome

My mouth is watering slightly at the sight of these guitars. You're all beautiful people.


----------



## cataclysm_child

potatohead said:


> One step closer to the club!
> 
> DC700 - Seven String Guitar
> Right Handed
> $ 300.00 - QSK - Black Stain Quilt
> $ 80.00 - DTS - Deep Triple Step Stain/Color Process
> $ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
> $ 60.00 - TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
> $ 50.00 - QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish
> $ 30.00 - 7PHR - 7-String Pointed Headstock Reverse 3+4
> $ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only
> $ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
> $ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -CH - Chrome Hardware (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - WL - White Logo
> $ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
> $ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case
> 
> Will be my third Carvin and looking forward to it!!



7x7, not 7x0 ;P


----------



## potatohead

cataclysm_child said:


> 7x7, not 7x0 ;P





Pretty sure this thread was named before the DC700 came out


----------



## cataclysm_child

potatohead said:


> Pretty sure this thread was named before the DC700 came out



It was a joke.


----------



## will_shred

can someone tell me if you can get a DC700 with passive pups?


----------



## NickS

Yes, you can. I was just looking at the builder earlier today for that guitar, cuz I like to torture myself. My wife is lucky I have at least a little self restraint, otherwise I would have 100 Carvins instead of the six I already have


----------



## will_shred

hahah. I do the same thing. I've got one high end guitar, and it's a six. My girlfriend has offered to buy the guitar for me (money isn't exactly a problem for her), I feel like I want to work for it. but DAMN is it tempting.


----------



## potatohead

will_shred said:


> hahah. I do the same thing. I've got one high end guitar, and it's a six. My girlfriend has offered to buy the guitar for me (money isn't exactly a problem for her), I feel like I want to work for it. but DAMN is it tempting.


 
Just tell her if she buys you the guitar, you'll pay her back with a surplus of pen0r


----------



## chrisxrome

This thread is erotic, straight up. 

I want a Carvin so badly but to buy in the UK is just horrific prices I think my wallet would hike to the mountains before it let me brought one, makes me cry inside. 

Very envious of you guys here!


----------



## Bigfan

cataclysm_child said:


> 7x7, not 7x0 ;P



I should probably get that changed


----------



## Discoqueen

will_shred said:


> hahah. I do the same thing. I've got one high end guitar, and it's a six. My girlfriend has offered to buy the guitar for me (money isn't exactly a problem for her), I feel like I want to work for it. but DAMN is it tempting.



I would be all over that offer shamelessly.


----------



## Bigfan

There. Ya happy now, dc700 guys? Feel that inclusive warmth?


----------



## DoomJazz

Does anyone want to comment on rounded body sides?


----------



## space frog

Mine isnt rounded and I didnt get to play a rounded one, but I reckon it's more of an aesthetic thing since the regular bodies are not "sharp" edged or anything, they are very comfy and the edges are a bit carved.

I personally think that the rounded edges would be too much, but to each their own


----------



## will_shred

Discoqueen said:


> I would be all over that offer shamelessly.


 
Hahah well, I actually ended up accepting it.


----------



## Bigfan

Personally, I can't stand 7XX's without rounded body edges. I really want to get my LB76F refinished and modded that way at some point.


----------



## NickS

I don't really like the look of the rounded body sides. I had that on my DC127 from about twelve years ago, and I regretted getting them instead of straight edges. My 727 and 800 look much better with straight edges, in my opinion.


----------



## potatohead

Bigfan said:


> There. Ya happy now, dc700 guys? Feel that inclusive warmth?




I'm so happy!!

Oh, and you couldn't pay me to get rounded edges.


----------



## Alberto7

To me, 7-string Carvins are all about the rounded edges, but that's just because that's the image of them that I've built in my mind. I own a DC727 with rounded edges (can be seen on the *second post of the first page of this thread), and I freaking love how they look/feel. It makes the guitar appear thinner than it actually is, which is a plus for me (I really like thin-bodied guitars).

Of course, it's not like the normal edges look terrible to me anyways. I've seen many 700's, 800's, and even 600's, that I really like.

*EDIT: I apologize. That's the fourth post where my guitar is. "Second one with pictures" is probably what I meant at the moment I wrote that.


----------



## Exit Existence

HELP I CANT DECIDE BETWEEN QUILT TOP OR A FLAME TOP!!!! OHH LLAWWDY!!!
What do you think I should choose for this build? Besides that Im ready to put in my first order!!!!

DC700 w/passive pups
Deep Sunset Burst or DTS Umberstain Sunsetburst 
Quilt or flame maple top??
Gloss with Nat Body Binding
Ebony Fingerboard/SS Jumbo Frets/ No Inlays
Maple neck/Mahog body
Chrome Hardware w/ pearloid sperzel buttons

Hoping I get this shade


----------



## nicktao

Hey guys I'm hoping to order my first carvin 7 in the next few days, I'm still trying to figure out which finish to get. I have two options, a sparkle finish that's been driving me nuts, ever since I saw Bulb's custom Jackson 7 I've been gassing for a finish like that.

Or option two a natural flame maple again much like Bulb's BRJ 7. I can't figure out how to get this exact finish satin? Tung oil? I know it's not gloss though, is there much of a difference between them? 

Which would be easier/ cheaper to get a hold of? Is a custom finish even offered by carvin? This will be a Carvin 727/700, I've heard of the option 50 but the no return is somewhat dissuading. 

Thanks!


----------



## bcfox

Exit Existence said:


> HELP I CANT DECIDE BETWEEN QUILT TOP OR A FLAME TOP!!!! OHH LLAWWDY!!!



I'd personally go with flame, but I tend to much prefer the clean look of a tight flame vs most quilt maple.


----------



## bcfox

nicktao said:


> Hey guys I'm hoping to order my first carvin 7 in the next few days, I'm still trying to figure out which finish to get.



The flame will likely be easier, but there's no harm in asking about the sparkle finish. Option 50's are much likelier if you are ready to order when you call. That said, it could be a crap-shoot as to if they can match the sparkle. I'm not sure what Bulb's was for sure, but I'm pretty sure it's oil. Satin finishes tend to have what looks like the slightest skin on top of them whereas oil will more or less look like naked wood.


----------



## bcfox

So I'm super late on this post. I got my DC747 back in April, and I'm still in love with it. There is massive variance in the finish depending on lighting and angles, as you can kind of see in the pics. I've still not gotten around to getting outdoor pics as it seems I never really have time. This pretty well covers the specs:

- Ash body (superstition on my part)
- Vintage Yellow Metallic, gloss body, satin neck
- Maple neck
- 20" Radius ebony board, no inlays
- Black hardware with straplocks and FT7 bridge


----------



## Alberto7

Exit Existence said:


> HELP I CANT DECIDE BETWEEN QUILT TOP OR A FLAME TOP!!!! OHH LLAWWDY!!!
> What do you think I should choose for this build? Besides that Im ready to put in my first order!!!!
> 
> DC700 w/passive pups
> Deep Sunset Burst or DTS Umberstain Sunsetburst
> Quilt or flame maple top??
> Gloss with Nat Body Binding
> Ebony Fingerboard/SS Jumbo Frets/ No Inlays
> Maple neck/Mahog body
> Chrome Hardware w/ pearloid sperzel buttons
> 
> Hoping I get this shade



I used to like quilts better... That's change though, for me. I feel flamed woods have a more apparent 3D depth than quilts. I also like how natural bindings look on flamed tops better than on quilted tops.

As far as the shade, I recommend sending Carvin that same picture (if that's the shade you want) and ask them to imitate it. They're apparently good at doing that.


----------



## Alberto7

Also, what happened to them good ol' rounded 7x7's??  not to disregard the rest of the Carvin guitars posted here (which are super beautiful), but the rounded edges are what gets me from Carvin . They seem to be in decline ...
This is practically the only thread on SSO that I still follow regularly (albeit from the shadows ), and I'd love to see some new 7x7's with rounded bodies


----------



## Dakotaspex

GAS


----------



## Atomshipped

nicktao said:


> Hey guys I'm hoping to order my first carvin 7 in the next few days, I'm still trying to figure out which finish to get. I have two options, a sparkle finish that's been driving me nuts, ever since I saw Bulb's custom Jackson 7 I've been gassing for a finish like that.
> 
> Or option two a natural flame maple again much like Bulb's BRJ 7. I can't figure out how to get this exact finish satin? Tung oil? I know it's not gloss though, is there much of a difference between them?
> 
> Which would be easier/ cheaper to get a hold of? Is a custom finish even offered by carvin? This will be a Carvin 727/700, I've heard of the option 50 but the no return is somewhat dissuading.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually asked several times about getting the Laguna Seca Blue finish, like on Bulb's Jackson custom, and they said they would have to mix new paint and do a bunch of work and it would cost around $300. I can't even imagine how much the sparkle finish would be. Kind of disappointing


----------



## HighGain510

nicktao said:


> Which would be easier/ cheaper to get a hold of? Is a custom finish even offered by carvin? This will be a Carvin 727/700, I've heard of the option 50 but the no return is somewhat dissuading.
> 
> Thanks!





Atomshipped said:


> I actually asked several times about getting the Laguna Seca Blue finish, like on Bulb's Jackson custom, and they said they would have to mix new paint and do a bunch of work and it would cost around $300. I can't even imagine how much the sparkle finish would be. Kind of disappointing



Yep. While I wouldn't say they definitely won't do it, the odds of Carvin doing a custom one-off sparkle finish are very low and even if they did, they would be asking you for WAY more than they should.  If you're dead set on that finish, buy the guitar with the cheapest finish you can and send it off to Marty Bell. Dude is THE master of the sparkle finish.  He did both a bass and a guitar I own, and they are flawless, the prices were great and the turnaround time was shockingly fast! 































If you order the guitar and really wanted the Carvin logo on it, you could even let them know you planned on sending it to a professional for a refin (you could even drop his name, since Marty is in SoCal they might know him depending on who you talk to at Carvin) they might even give you an extra waterslide logo so he could add it after he did the refin. 

Highly recommend Marty Bell for anything sparkle-related though, his work is fantastic!


----------



## yuureikun

I really need to take some nice outside photos of this guitar.


----------



## nicktao

I was just looking at his gallery! And you've got some nice finishes too. I was also considering what a slat3-7 with LSB sparkle and ss frets would cost, turns out almost as much as a custom! So I've been searching for the best deal on a 7 and see if my friend can do it for me, he's done it to a few of his guitars and they've turned out amazingly.


----------



## sear

Can anyone speak to the quality of the licensed Floyds in the Carvin 7-strings?


----------



## Edika

They aren't bad units even though I didn't abuse mine a lot. String changes were smooth, the black paint on mine didn't flake and it was responsive to dives and pull ups. It is a bit stiff but it I don't know if this is the case with 7 string Floyd due to the added springs, since I haven't tried any other 7 string Floyd type bridges. I didn't see any difference when setting it up the tension with different string gauges as with a 6 string OFR so it performed in a similar fashion. I can't comment on tuning stability as my Carvin didn't have a locking nut. The Sperzels did a decent job for vibratos and small bends and dives but if I abused I'd have to re tune. It wouldn't go completely out of tune but you get the picture. If I didn't do any tricks and without having it blocked the corrections I'd have to do when tuning would at worst be quarter tones, so with idle use it kept tuning stability.


----------



## Shannon

My new DC700.





So yeah, this guitar rocks! Beautiful color, killer tones, insane playability & I even got a killer birdeye maple fretboard upgrade.


----------



## MetalThrasher

My family of Carvins! My two DC700's and my new DC127 (yeah I know it's not a seven string but I figured I'd throw it in the picture).


----------



## sear

> Custom Shop Instrument Details:
> Base Price: $ 899.00
> DC700 - Seven String Guitar
> Right Handed
> $ 20.00 - SS - String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge
> $ 50.00 - GM - Gunmetal Gray Metallic
> $ 30.00 - BST - Blackburst Edges
> $ 0.00 - -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
> $ 100.00 - 5MW - 5-Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes
> $ 60.00 - CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
> $ 0.00 - -PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only
> $ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
> $ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)
> $ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware
> $ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
> $ 0.00 - BL - Black Logo
> $ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
> $ 10.00 - SL - Dunlop Straplocks
> $ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case
> ----
> $ 1,208.00 - Order Subtotal


It begins...


----------



## NickS

They done did it. Finally.

Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR

CT7. Who wants it?







I think I'll take mine with a Spalted Maple top


----------



## Phrygian

Oh wow, Nice!  i'll be getting one when it gets a 27" option.


----------



## JosephAOI

NickS said:


> They done did it. Finally.



PASSIVE ROUTES


----------



## Edika

It's so beautiful! I think the PRS SE 7 will have a stern competition!!


----------



## Phrygian

Edika said:


> It's so beautiful! I think the PRS SE 7 will have a stern competition!!




That might just be why they chose to release this!

I might just have to order another white Carvin..


----------



## MikeH

> CT7C
> Right Handed
> Floyd Rose Tremolo $1,519.00
> LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut	$30.00
> ASH - Maple Neck/Swamp Ash Body	$40.00
> BBB - Black Sides w/ Black Burst Back	$30.00
> CS - Satin Matte Finish	$0.00
> FDT6 - Deep Tigers Eye Flame	$0.00
> FMN - Flamed Maple Neck	$200.00
> TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	$60.00
> 7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3	$20.00
> FPH4 - Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish	$0.00
> -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)	$0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
> STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
> -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
> 726 - D26N & D26B Passive Pickups/Electronics	$0.00
> -400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
> BC - Black Hardware	$30.00
> -46 - Elixir 1046E Light Gauge .010 - .046 (Standard)	$0.00
> ABL - Abalone Logo	$30.00
> PK - Metal Knobs w/ White Pearl Inlays (Black Inlays on Black Knobs)	$10.00
> SPW - White Pearloid Sperzel Buttons	$20.00
> HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
> Custom Shop Total: $2,098.00
> Options Discount: $-100.00
> Sub-Total	$1,998.00



Time to save up $2,000.


----------



## HighGain510

Phrygian said:


> Oh wow, Nice!  i'll be getting one when it gets a 27" option.



I'm stoked that they finally did it, but I agree with you there. If they added a 27" scale option it would be absolutely perfect!  Not going to complain about it because I'm just happy they're doing it at all! That being said, if they were to add the option for 27" scale before I order mine, I would be okay with that....


----------



## Phrygian

Yeah, get that 27" in there and I'm done!  I have such big hands and fingertips that I have a hard time playing above the 15th fret on a 25,5 but on 27 it's all fun and games.


----------



## Phrygian

JosephAOI said:


> PASSIVE ROUTES



- that are rumoured to be industry standard size so dimarzio and non-covered BKP are a drop in swap!


----------



## Alberto7

Phrygian said:


> - that are rumoured to be industry standard size so dimarzio and non-covered BKP are a drop in swap!



They're not rumored. It's official . It's on the guitar's description on their website, naming DiMarzio and Bareknuckle Pickups explicitly. So happy they've done this.

Just a couple more months and let the porn begin!


----------



## Edika

I hope they update the carvin world site because there is no information still about it. I also hope they pass these changes to the other 7 string models.


----------



## Rabsa

This one might stay a little bit longer than two previous Carvins.


----------



## HighGain510

This puppy is incoming:


















Figure that will cover me for 25.5" scale, once Carvin adds 27" scale to the CT7 option list I'll be grabbing one of those too!  As long as the faded denim 727 sounds decent, it will be sticking around for a while and I'll likely be tossing a set of Black Hawk 7's in there (which I'm now kicking myself for selling off the pair I had a few months ago... should have just left it in my parts box! ).


----------



## Overtone

Wow dude! That finish is incredible... really came out nice and it goes with the fretboard.


----------



## potatohead

Rabsa said:


> This one might stay a little bit longer than two previous Carvins.



Is this umber with sunsetburst?


----------



## Alberto7

Well, I'll be damned, Rabsa and HighGain... O_O... Those two are incredible! Rabsa, you certainly heard my request for some rounded-body love , that is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## potatohead

Ordered another 700 last night 

DC700 - Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed 
SM - Flamed Spalted Maple Top 
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) 
SMPH - Spalted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish 
7PHR - 7-String Pointed Headstock Reverse 3+4 
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W 
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
BC - Black Hardware 
A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only) 
A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only) 
400 - Black Pickups (Standard) 
BL - Black Logo 


Now the horrible wait


----------



## Toejam

Rabsa said:


> This one might stay a little bit longer than two previous Carvins.



Gorgeous! Is that orange?


----------



## ramses

I was supposed to do this a year ago. Front & back:


----------



## RustInPeace

Can anyone tell me if Carvin can do a stain on just the top wood and leave the bottom with a clear or oiled finish? Like Have a quilt top dyed with a gloss overcoat... then just bare walnut on the back and neck? It seems like the only option is to paint match the rest of the guitar the same as the top finish...


----------



## potatohead

RustInPeace said:


> Can anyone tell me if Carvin can do a stain on just the top wood and leave the bottom with a clear or oiled finish? Like Have a quilt top dyed with a gloss overcoat... then just bare walnut on the back and neck? It seems like the only option is to paint match the rest of the guitar the same as the top finish...


 
They'll leave the back unstained (no color) if you want, but it will have the same finish as the top. If you clear the top they will clear the back, they won't clear the top and tung oil the back, that would be weird anyway as you'd have a ridge of clear on the edges of the guitar. They do it on necks but the ridge is kinda tucked away on the neck near the body.


----------



## RustInPeace

Hmm, maybe they can clear the body and satin the neck? I just want that silky sexy feel on the neck and a body finish that says... Look at me... Love me...


----------



## potatohead

RustInPeace said:


> Hmm, maybe they can clear the body and satin the neck? I just want that silky sexy feel on the neck and a body finish that says... Look at me... Love me...



They will tung or satin finish the neck with a gloss body, no problem. The 700 in my avatar has just that.


----------



## HighGain510

RustInPeace said:


> Can anyone tell me if Carvin can do a stain on just the top wood and leave the bottom with a clear or oiled finish? Like Have a quilt top dyed with a gloss overcoat... then just bare walnut on the back and neck? It seems like the only option is to paint match the rest of the guitar the same as the top finish...



My 727 from the previous page was painted exactly that way... faded blue jean stained top, natural ash/koa back. There is nothing but clear coat on the back of the body:

Front:






Back:






They can definitely do that for you.  As potato said above, they will do a tung oil or satin finished neck in conjunction with an unstained + clear gloss back, not a problem either.


----------



## protest

HighGain510 said:


> My 727 from the previous page was painted exactly that way... faded blue jean stained top, natural ash/koa back. There is nothing but clear coat on the back of the body:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can definitely do that for you.  As potato said above, they will do a tung oil or satin finished neck in conjunction with an unstained + clear gloss back, not a problem either.





In this giving time of year, I think you should give that to me.. you know, in the spirit of Christmas and all.


----------



## RustInPeace

That is SEXUAL


----------



## RustInPeace

One other thing thats confusing... Does the 727 come with all the little switches for phase, coil split etc. by default? There isnt an option for it.. Also, does a 5 piece neck give better stability/strength or is it just a cosmetic thing?


----------



## Alberto7

RustInPeace said:


> One other thing thats confusing... Does the 727 come with all the little switches for phase, coil split etc. by default? There isnt an option for it.. Also, does a 5 piece neck give better stability/strength or is it just a cosmetic thing?



When I ordered my 727, the default option was a pickup switch, and two coil splitters (one for each p/u). The phase switches etc etc only come with it if you order active circuitry.

As for the 5 piece neck... Different people claim different things. Some claim it gives more stability, while some claim it's more prone to the different woods twisting at different rates (thus giving it a "ridged" feel). Personally, I don't know; I don't have enough experience with 5/3-piece necks. I have a 5-piece neck on a fully tung oiled 727, and so far so good.


----------



## RustInPeace

I just dont see the benefit versus the cost for a 5 piece neck? My favorite neck is on my Warmoth Explorer, which is one-piece tung oiled walnut with an ebony board, SS frets. I wish Carvin had the option for a compound radius too.

Im GASING for a Carvin sooo hard now... with this teal to blue to black finish... one piece walnut body and neck unpainted...


----------



## 7stringDemon

I think it's time for this to just become the Carvin 7 string club.

Then invite the DC700 and CT7 owners in here!


----------



## Toejam

Alberto7 said:


> When I ordered my 727, the default option was a pickup switch, and two coil splitters (one for each p/u). The phase switches etc etc only come with it if you order active circuitry.


You can actually order a phase switch without the need for the active circuit on any Carvin. If you want, you can eliminate the coil split switches and just get the phase switch.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Just ordered one!

Alder Body
Maple Neck with two walnut stripes.
Quilted Maple Top with greenburst finish and headstock to match.
Ebony Fretboard with dots.
14" Radius
Jumbo Frets
Black Pickups
Black Hardware
Hardtail bridge.

Really stoked, it'll be my first seven.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

clopstyle said:


> I want in



Ooh, what options are these?


----------



## Phrygian

RustInPeace said:


> I just dont see the benefit versus the cost for a 5 piece neck?



There is no doubt that a 5-piece is less susceptable to twisting than a onepiece neck, as long as it's done right. Ask any carpenter about why they use laminates


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Phrygian said:


> There is no doubt that a 5-piece is less susceptable to twisting than a onepiece neck, as long as it's done right.



Though, one could argue that the difference compared to a proper one piece is minimal. 

I'm a big one piece neck fan, for reasons of my own not related to the point at hand, and I've never had a problem with stability on anything but the cheapest/poorly built examples. My 20+ year old UV's one piece maple neck is the most stable I've encountered, regardless of the construction. The one piece Mahogany necks on my Les Pauls and Fanned 8 aren't unstable either, and I do live in a region with constant changes in temperature and humidity.


----------



## JamesM

Faded blue jean is so sexy.


----------



## HighGain510

JamesM said:


> Faded blue jean is so sexy.



You said it man!  In some lights it almost looks like purple-ish in color, in others it's stark blue. Gorgeous, gorgeous finish when done right!


----------



## ImNotAhab

HighGain510 said:


> You said it man!  In some lights it almost looks like purple-ish in color, in others it's stark blue. Gorgeous, gorgeous finish when done right!


----------



## nick911sc

Just started my own thread because I placed an order today for a DC700

Left handed
Alder Body
5 piece Maple Neck
white/white
Ebony Fretboard no dots
14" Radius
SS Jumbo Frets
Black Hardware
Floyd Rose
D26 pickups


----------



## SnowfaLL

Anyone notice how over the last year (ever since the DC700/800's came out) the used prices for Carvins in general has increased a large amount? Back in 2010, you could get a used quilt top DC727 for $600, now it seems everything is above $1000 for sure, even with the basic options. 

Id like to find a floyd DC727 with maple fretboard under $1000 used, not looking very likely lately lol


----------



## potatohead




----------



## baptizedinblood

NickCormier said:


> Anyone notice how over the last year (ever since the DC700/800's came out) the used prices for Carvins in general has increased a large amount? Back in 2010, you could get a used quilt top DC727 for $600, now it seems everything is above $1000 for sure, even with the basic options.
> 
> Id like to find a floyd DC727 with maple fretboard under $1000 used, not looking very likely lately lol



I think Carvin 7s have boomed in popularity as of the last year. Resale value has definitely shot up; I've noticed as well.


----------



## Orsinium

NickCormier said:


> Anyone notice how over the last year (ever since the DC700/800's came out) the used prices for Carvins in general has increased a large amount? Back in 2010, you could get a used quilt top DC727 for $600, now it seems everything is above $1000 for sure, even with the basic options.
> 
> Id like to find a floyd DC727 with maple fretboard under $1000 used, not looking very likely lately lol



This is kind of a shitty picture but I got this left handed all koa carvin for ten dollars not even kidding because the guys at guitar center couldn't fix the bridge or pickups so I fixed it up and only ended up spending around $120. Also it was already setup right handed so I just left it that way and it really plays rather well great neck.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

This thread is life threatening to my 2013 tax returns LOL 

I have a pressing question: Do the BKP covered or the new EMG metal works pickups fit the Carvin 7xx passive pickup route? Or will I have to dremel the route to make it larger?


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

damn this thread is tasty. really fuels my GAS for a solid walnut carvin 7 string. i heard if i mail the pickups i want to carvin for a extra $50 they will route the guitar for those pickups. anyone heard of this or am i tripping?


----------



## kevdes93

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> damn this thread is tasty. really fuels my GAS for a solid walnut carvin 7 string. i heard if i mail the pickups i want to carvin for a extra $50 they will route the guitar for those pickups. anyone heard of this or am i tripping?



theyd probably route for the size as an opt 50, but from what ive heard they will not install them under any circumstances. i remember someone saying that it would be like asking a dodge dealer to put in a ford engine


----------



## potatohead

You can get industry standard passive pickup sizes with Carvin 7's now. Order the D26 pickups, and you're good to go.


----------



## Alberto7

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> damn this thread is tasty. really fuels my GAS for a solid walnut carvin 7 string. i heard if i mail the pickups i want to carvin for a extra $50 they will route the guitar for those pickups. anyone heard of this or am i tripping?



That's been a slightly "controversial" topic for a while. Apparently, these days they're a bit more willing to do it. Not so much before. I was surprised a few pages back (it might have been on the page previous to this one) to hear from people that did, in fact (according to them), get the Carvin guys to route for a specific kind of pickup and even install said aftermarket pickups (supplied by the customer, of course). Until that point, all I heard were people saying that that was the one thing Carvin absolutely would not do, and that they'd never do it.

Of course, that's just what I have read online from people who claim to have dealt with Carvin directly. I haven't asked myself and, of course, it wouldn't hurt you to ask them directly (preferably with credit card in hand and ready to pay. I'd say you have a better chance that way).

Disclaimer: I don't doubt the veracity and truthfulness of the statements made by the aforementioned people who claimed to have direct contact with Carvin on the issue, but this is, after all, the internet, and you have to be careful about what you read at all times.


----------



## space frog

That actually kinda surprises me that they would accept doing that. After all their pickups are pretty solid (IMO) and it would be normal from a company if they didn't give you the choice to have the parts they build on their products. But if they really do install the pups you want under certain conditions, that's what I call being open-minded and I really respect that.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

kevdes93 said:


> theyd probably route for the size as an opt 50, but from what ive heard they will not install them under any circumstances. i remember someone saying that it would be like asking a dodge dealer to put in a ford engine



man i hope they really do offer that whenever i get the cash together to order one. that would be super sweet if they install them too but i have no problem putting them in myself just to get the proper routes.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

I got a set of BKP's and had them sent to Carvin and they're going to install them for me. Their customer service has been dead on the entire course of my build so far. I don't have a negative thing to say.


----------



## fabriarockz

figured I might share a few interesting videos

 





Now, someone please help me stop the drooling I have got after watching tat CT7M...

      ​


----------



## baptizedinblood

I called back in December asking Carvin if they were willing to route my DC727 for BKPs and install them. After getting transferred a few times on the phone, I was told that they *would *if I sent them the guitar, pickups, and $60~.


----------



## s_k_mullins

My ash/maple/koa 727, with BKP Blackhawks...











http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/229029-ngd-carvin-727-faded-denim-bkps.html


----------



## space frog

^All my wowz go to you sir.


----------



## HaloHat

sk mullins - Your ash/maple/koa denim is a NIN ebony board away from perfect. Damn that is a sweet guitar! Awesome job on the spec's and buy Carvin building it. That is one of my favorite Carvin 7's ever.


----------



## space frog

Hey I just checked up the guitar builder on Carvin's site and it seems like Faded Denim is not an available finish, did you contact them to get it done or am I missing out on something??


----------



## illimmigrant

It's a custom finish.
You'd have to get them on the phone and request it. It'll be put down as an "option 50" with an additional fee and surrendering of the 10-day trial period.



space frog said:


> Hey I just checked up the guitar builder on Carvin's site and it seems like Faded Denim is not an available finish, did you contact them to get it done or am I missing out on something??


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ Guys, I'm not sure about the finish. I am not the original owner of this guitar, so I didn't put in the order. But far as I know "faded denim" is an option 50, like *illimmigrant* said.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Indeed. That used to be Matt's (HighGain510) guitar. You could probably ask him directly, but Carvin WILL do pretty much any finish you ask them to, though a lot of them will be option 50's. Examples would be faded denim, and the ever-awesome "spiderman" finish (look up Michael Hebo's "Icarus Lives!" cover on YouTube to see it in action).


----------



## HighGain510

Yep if you call Carvin and talk to someone over the phone you can specify faded denim as the finish option and they'll do it for an upcharge.


----------



## Herrick

Anyone leave the stock pickups in/not planning on putting in other pickups? I've yet to play my DC727 through a non-shitastic amplifier so I'm not sure how good or bad the pickups are. My RG7621 with Deactivators sounds equally shitty. Must get better amp.


----------



## Core2x

Some pics of my Carvin! Thinking about swapping the 'stock pickups'. (I'm really into BKP Black Hawk's)


----------



## Edika

^First off really nice DC700 you got there. Very nice top and I love the purple! Is it blackburst edges or the back is painted black?



Herrick said:


> Anyone leave the stock pickups in/not planning on putting in other pickups? I've yet to play my DC727 through a non-shitastic amplifier so I'm not sure how good or bad the pickups are. My RG7621 with Deactivators sounds equally shitty. Must get better amp.



When I had my DC747 I played it through a Mesa Boogie Triple Rec. They were nice pickups and somewhere between medium and high output pickups. You could do a lot of things with them and for stock pups they were very good. I changed them after 3 years I had the guitar with a D-Sonic/Airnorton combo and saw improvement in clarity and definition especially with Airnorton. I think however that if you play them in a better amp you will be pleasantly surprised and they will surely give you a different sound from the D-activators.


----------



## sear

Holy shit, that is a sweet purple flame. Only thing I'd change is natural binding along the edges, would really make the guitar stand out.



Herrick said:


> Anyone leave the stock pickups in/not planning on putting in other pickups? I've yet to play my DC727 through a non-shitastic amplifier so I'm not sure how good or bad the pickups are. My RG7621 with Deactivators sounds equally shitty. Must get better amp.


The stock A70 pickups are very, very good. They sound huge, powerful, and tonally rich, but also remain articulate. Cleans are nice, and get nice dynamics if you play with the volume and tone knobs. I have absolutely no plans to change mine... pretty much ever.

I can't comment on the passive pickups personally, however I know that the C22s are very much geared towards a more vintage classic rock sound. The ones in the 727 and 747 were not really tweaked properly for a 7-string, which is probably why most people don't like them much. I haven't heard any impressions of the new pickups they have in more recent guitars, maybe they have a more appropriate voicing.


----------



## metalstrike

Oops, totally forgot to add my DC700 to this thread!

Radiation Green DC700

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/216368-ngd-green-black-carvin-content.html#post3246716


----------



## Herrick

Edika said:


> When I had my DC747 I played it through a Mesa Boogie Triple Rec. They were nice pickups and somewhere between medium and high output pickups. You could do a lot of things with them and for stock pups they were very good. I changed them after 3 years I had the guitar with a D-Sonic/Airnorton combo and saw improvement in clarity and definition especially with Airnorton. I think however that if you play them in a better amp you will be pleasantly surprised and they will surely give you a different sound from the D-activators.


 


sear said:


> The stock A70 pickups are very, very good. They sound huge, powerful, and tonally rich, but also remain articulate. Cleans are nice, and get nice dynamics if you play with the volume and tone knobs. I have absolutely no plans to change mine... pretty much ever.
> 
> I can't comment on the passive pickups personally, however I know that the C22s are very much geared towards a more vintage classic rock sound. The ones in the 727 and 747 were not really tweaked properly for a 7-string, which is probably why most people don't like them much. I haven't heard any impressions of the new pickups they have in more recent guitars, maybe they have a more appropriate voicing.


 
I see. Thanks for the responses, mangs.


----------



## clopstyle

MikeDojcsak said:


> Ooh, what options are these?



DC700M 

726 C26 Pickups/Passive Electronics/5 Way Switch 
FTC Clear Flame 
WAL Maple Neck & Walnut Body 
5WM 5 Piece Walnut/Maple Neck 
FPH Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color 
-7PH 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard) 
-EB Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
NIN No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
STF Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W 
-R14 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
BC Black Hardware 
-A70B A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard) 
-A70N A70N Neck Pickup (Standard) 
-400 Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) 
-1056 Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) 
HC10 Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case


----------



## space frog

HighGain510 said:


> Yep if you call Carvin and talk to someone over the phone you can specify faded denim as the finish option and they'll do it for an upcharge.



Awesome, thanks to the info guys. I'll have a tough decision between a second Carvin and a Jackson DKA8 this summer I think


----------



## Crabface

Hey guys,
This Is my first post on this forum and hopefully it'll be worthwhile for me. Sorry if its in the wrong place but I just thought that I should ask people with first hand experience. So...


Ok.
This thread was obviously too long and deterring replies. Didn't realize just I long it was.
Lets make this more like the thread title suggests. 

I planning on ordering a Carvin DC727 in the very near future and ive almost completely decided on the specs but I'm having trouble with one or two options. Ill be using it mostly for progressive rock and metal and all of that nonsense but that includes all the touchy feely clean stuff the goes alongside it. I want growling lows and sparkly highs with present but not pushing mids.

Spec my build:

1) Maple Neck-Through w/ figured walnut top and - 
a) Swamp Ash wings (Leaning towards this).
b) Alder wings
c) Mahogany wings (I'd probably least like this option).

2) Neck Cosmetics & Reinforcements and stuff.
a) 5pc Maple/Walnut Neck (maple w/ 2 walnut stripes).
b) 1pc Maple Neck

3) Guitar Finish
a) Full Tung-Oil Neck AND Body
b) Clear Poly Body and Tung-Oil Neck
c) Full Poly Neck and Body
d) Poly body and satin neck
e) Full satin neck and body

4) Fretwire - (Im into all the shreddy stuff and I like reasonably low action).
a) Med-Jumbo
b) Jumbo

Thanks guys, if this should be in a different sub-forum please tell me.


----------



## kevdes93

^ id personally go:

swamp ash wings
5 piece maple walnut neck
satin neck and body
stainless steel frets

the swamp ash wings are key if you want full lows and bright highs


----------



## Orikon

I agree with kevdes, except I like tung oil, the guitar feels so soft and smooth on my carvin (I have it neck and body)


----------



## abysmalrites

Maybe someone in this thread can answer this question:

If I get a regular finish and add the blackburst edges, will that also make the back of the guitar + neck have blackburst edges?

I guess a better way of phrasing would be - if I chose radiation green + burst edges as my finish, would the back of the guitar match the front?


----------



## Crabface

kevdes93 said:


> ^ id personally go:
> 
> swamp ash wings
> 5 piece maple walnut neck
> satin neck and body
> stainless steel frets
> 
> the swamp ash wings are key if you want full lows and bright highs



Thanks. Can you tell me whether there are any other real advantage that the 5pc neck brings other than cosmetics?
As for the frets - I was asking about the size, not the material, I was ready gonna go for SS anyway, but thanks a lot.
I'm liking the looks of this forum so far  Lots of pics.


----------



## Crabface

Orikon said:


> I agree with kevdes, except I like tung oil, the guitar feels so soft and smooth on my carvin (I have it neck and body)



Does the tung oil need any maintenance? Is it protective enough, in your opinion?
Thanks.

BTW guys, has anyone tried emailing carvin before? I emailed them a few days ago regarding a few "option 50" things (the standard - pickup routing and stuff and costs) and they haven't replied yet.


----------



## Orikon

Crabface said:


> Does the tung oil need any maintenance? Is it protective enough, in your opinion?
> Thanks.
> 
> BTW guys, has anyone tried emailing carvin before? I emailed them a few days ago regarding a few "option 50" things (the standard - pickup routing and stuff and costs) and they haven't replied yet.



The tung oil does need maintenance. However, despite what some people will say, it only comes down to keeping your guitar clean and cleaning it with lemon oil twice a year (which you should really be doing anyway if you care for your guitars at all, and you probably do).

It's also not very protective, it is the natural wood with no real finish except for some oils. It won't protect the wood like a polyeurethane finish will, but a nick in a gloss finish and a nick in tung oil are both equally undesired in my opinion. I personally like it because the woods look and feel really good, and I take care of it.

I've also heard that a satin finish can get "shiny" in some places due to wear, but I also doubt that this will really happen if you take good care of your guitar. I am also unsure as to whether a satin finish protects the guitar more than tung oil.

I think it really just comes down to personal preference and how well you'll take care of your guitar. Just note that some woods don't take to tung oil too well, such as spalted maple which is maple that has started to rot before being cut. Spalted maple generally needs a polyeurethane finish as tung oil could run the risk of having the oils penetrate the wood over time and cause the rotting process to start again (this is over a long time, not in a week or a year).

I also emailed them once about changing the shipping address and received an answer in a couple of days, but the answer was short and cursory on the order of "yes, you can." Which I suppose technically answered my question, but didn't tell me how to do it. I also called them twice, once at around 4:30 and another time earlier in the day. The first time they didn't answer, and apparently the phones turn off at around 4:30, despite the fact that they say they're open until 5, but the guy explained that the second time I called them. They were really nice on the phone and explained things really well the second time. So I would suggest calling them if you have questions and want good answers, as in my experience their emails weren't to great.



Crabface said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me whether there are any other real advantage that the 5pc neck brings other than cosmetics?
> As for the frets - I was asking about the size, not the material, I was ready gonna go for SS anyway, but thanks a lot.
> I'm liking the looks of this forum so far  Lots of pics.



The stripe is supposed to add support to the neck, but in the case of maple with walnut stripe it's most likely cosmetic as two stripes of walnut aren't going to impact the tone.


----------



## sear

Crabface said:


> BTW guys, has anyone tried emailing carvin before? I emailed them a few days ago regarding a few "option 50" things (the standard - pickup routing and stuff and costs) and they haven't replied yet.


Call them. I have e-mailed them several times in the past and I never got so much as a confirmation they received the message.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

How close are they on the finish dates? I've heard receiving the guitar a week after the completion day, directly on the day and in some cases, before the day.

My postcard said the day would be the 26th of March. Getting really excited to get the guitar! How close will it be, estimates?


----------



## ramses

MikeDojcsak said:


> How close are they on the finish dates? I've heard receiving the guitar a week after the completion day, directly on the day and in some cases, before the day.
> 
> My postcard said the day would be the 26th of March. Getting really excited to get the guitar! How close will it be, estimates?



Mine arrived in 6 weeks, before the date in the post card.

It depends on when you order your guitar. I ordered in August, which happens to be a slow-business-time for them.

Post pictures of your new baby!!


----------



## Hybrid138

I haven't used lemon oil on the back if my tung oiled neck and it seems fine. Had it for 2 years... Should probably get some though to be safe...


----------



## DANiMALxMD

Just put this order in. 

After changing my mind a lot, I finally forced myself to do it because I would just end up changing my mind a million times and not ever order anything. 

I needed some color in my guitar collection, so this is what im going with. Next will be a natural wood. 

*Custom Shop Instrument Details:*
Base Price: $ 899.00 
DC700 - Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 20.00 - M - Tune-O-Matic Bridge and String Thru Body
$ 380.00 - QDBC - Deep Black Cherry Quilt (Includes DTS Finish)
$ 0.00 - CS - Satin Matte Finish 
$ 50.00 - MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
$ 30.00 - BBB - Black Sides w/ Black Burst Back 
$ 90.00 - 5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck 
$ 0.00 - -GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)
$ 50.00 - QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish
$ 0.00 - -7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -EF - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 60.00 - BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Pickups (Stan dard) 
$ 0.00 - WL - White Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
$ 12.00 - ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black 
Line 1: Dan 
Line 2: Dankmeyer 
$ 69.00 - HC10 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case 

--------------------------------------------------------------
$ 1,630.00 - Order Subtotal
$ 29.00 - Shipping & Handling
$ 100.00 - Options Discount
* $ 1,659.00 - Your Order Total*


----------



## Orikon

MikeDojcsak said:


> How close are they on the finish dates? I've heard receiving the guitar a week after the completion day, directly on the day and in some cases, before the day.
> 
> My postcard said the day would be the 26th of March. Getting really excited to get the guitar! How close will it be, estimates?



I got mine a week after it was completed (5 business days + a weekend).


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Got the email, paid the balance, should have it late next week


----------



## Crabface

Orikon said:


> The tung oil does need maintenance. However, despite what some people will say, it only comes down to keeping your guitar clean and cleaning it with lemon oil twice a year (which you should really be doing anyway if you care for your guitars at all, and you probably do).
> 
> It's also not very protective, it is the natural wood with no real finish except for some oils. It won't protect the wood like a polyeurethane finish will, but a nick in a gloss finish and a nick in tung oil are both equally undesired in my opinion. I personally like it because the woods look and feel really good, and I take care of it.
> 
> The stripe is supposed to add support to the neck, but in the case of maple with walnut stripe it's most likely cosmetic as two stripes of walnut aren't going to impact the tone.



Thanks man, I appreciate the post. Definitely helped.
That being said - isn't Lemon Oil on maple a big "no no" or is that only on lacquered maple? The more I think about the more reasonable it seems to me that its only on lacquered maple.
Also, what do you find helps achieve best playability? Jumbo or Med-Jumbo. Obviously it's all preference but I've never really taken notice of what frets I'm playing so I really searching for opinions here.

Also - since I live in Europe getting a carvin isn't as cheap as in the US and obviously isn't as good value.
I'm convinced that's it's great value, regardless, especially since its going to be a beautiful and great playing semi-custom guitar but I'm left wondering whether I might be better of getting a Mayones or Skerveson for a little extra...
There's a certain Mayones that actually has EXACTLY the specs that I've wanted all along that Bulb recently bought at the NAMM show - the Regius MM CW. But its reasonably expensive than the carvin.

What do you guys think? Is the carvin still my option or should I go for Mayones or Skerveson (these are the only options that I'm willing to consider). A big part of it is cosmetics and electronics here, because carvin seem to be very hit and miss. Although there are some stunning ones.

Anyway, sorry about the long post again - hopefully it'll be my last before I take the plunge 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phrygian

I'd go for mayones if you have the cash for one - Consistency is key here, Mayones are proving to very consistent and constantly uping their game. If you don't have the cash, then Carvin. I'd honestly go for Mayones either way, just save up a little longer and you won't regret it. Everything from mayones that I've tried have been amazing! Don't get me wrong, I've thouroughly enjoyed every carvin I've had or tried but Mayones are just on another level. 

Skervesen (or any other brand/small luthier for that sake) I'd only consider if I'd tried a few of their guitars and found them to be of good standards. I would advice against jumping on any hype train without knowing very well what you're getting into to. I've not tried any of their instruments though, so don't think I'm trying to shit on their parade or anything, it's just a couple of friendly, general


----------



## Crabface

Phrygian said:


> I'd go for mayones if you have the cash for one - Consistency is key here, Mayones are proving to very consistent and constantly uping their game. If you don't have the cash, then Carvin. I'd honestly go for Mayones either way, just save up a little longer and you won't regret it. Everything from mayones that I've tried have been amazing! Don't get me wrong, I've thouroughly enjoyed every carvin I've had or tried but Mayones are just on another level.
> 
> Skervesen (or any other brand/small luthier for that sake) I'd only consider if I'd tried a few of their guitars and found them to be of good standards. I would advice against jumping on any hype train without knowing very well what you're getting into to. I've not tried any of their instruments though, so don't think I'm trying to shit on their parade or anything, it's just a couple of friendly, general



Thanks for the tip. Price is definitely a problem but ill try to make it work. I also sent Skerveson an enquiry just to check it out.
That said, how do you like your Carvin? Mainly in terms of playability here. How low can you get your action?
Any tips on fret size?

Thanks.

Edit: Forgot to ask how to clean the maple fretboard. If its tung oiled then lemon oil should be fine... Right?


----------



## J7string

Got mine today! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...in-lottsa-flame-56k-aint-no-god-damn-way.html


----------



## venrar

Hey guys, first post on the forum as well as buying my first seven string (I have used a seven string before, never owned one though), and I just have a few questions about the carvin guitars. 

My current setup I am looking at is:

String Saver Saddles for Fixed Bridge
Maple Neck/Mahogany Body	
Tung Oil Finish	
5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes	
Rosewood Fingerboard
Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W	
14in Fretboard Radius

I play a lot of progressive and alternative metal along with the standard heavy stuff like death metal, as well as some blues and jazz. 

How do you guys think this guitar would handle these genres? 
My other main question is the neck thickness, how does it compare to a very thin neck such as the one on my ibanez RG1570 (Wizard Prestige neck), which I am very used to playing. I am not a huge fan of very chunky necks such as on a strat, and this is my main concern. I wouldn't mind a thicker neck than my ibby, but nothing too thick. 

Thanks in advance for any replies to my questions, I await your input.


----------



## Alberto7

The Carvin 7 neck profile is actually really nice. It's not thin, but it's also not super fat. I wouldn't be able to classify it into a shape (mainly because I just don't really get the differences), but it's very comfortable, even coming from an Ibanez.

As for the rest of the specs... I think any specs you get will be able to handle a variety of genres, really. The ones you listed are about as neutral as anything else, so I doubt you'll go wrong with them.


----------



## Snarpaasi

This is funny how people describe the carvin necks. Me too among many others have said "not thin but not fat either, very comfortable".


----------



## EcoliUVA

Does anyone have direct experience with the D26 pickups on the DC700? I can't seem to find anyone that has actually done a pickup swap on these (here, google, anywhere).

So, has anyone successfully changed these out for BKPs or Dimarzios (or Duncans?) without having to cut anything?

Damn close to ordering a Carvin. I emailed them for confirmation on these but haven't heard back yet, might have to call unless someone here confirms.

While I'm at it, any idea if they'll do a 12th-fret-only inlay?


----------



## fabriarockz

EcoliUVA said:


> Does anyone have direct experience with the D26s pickups on the DC700? I can't seem to find anyone that has actually done a pickup swap on these (here, google, anywhere).
> 
> So, has anyone successfully changed these out for BKPs or Dimarzios (or Duncans?) without having to cut anything?
> 
> Damn close to ordering a Carvin. I emailed them for confirmation on these but haven't heard back yet, might have to call unless someone here confirms.
> 
> While I'm at it, any idea if they'll do a 12th-fret-only inlay?



Yeah, I'd like to know about DC700's D26 too, I'm not 100% sure they're the same as the CT7 ones, in which they claim complete retrofit issue-free with DiMarzio and BKP.
I still have to see a Carvin with a custom inlay work on it around, I'd like to know more about it too, maybe it would be just a simple option 50 request.

I'd suggest you to contact Manny at their FB page, he'd be more than willing to help you out and direct your issues to the proper department.


----------



## fps

Sorry, are folks saying putting lemon oil on the back of the neck, if it has a tung oil finish, is a good idea? I have (had) the tung oil finish on mine but haven't applied anything to the back of the neck ever. It's still perfect, but it'd be good to get a bit more detail on this.


----------



## baptizedinblood

fps said:


> Sorry, are folks saying putting lemon oil on the back of the neck, if it has a tung oil finish, is a good idea? I have (had) the tung oil finish on mine but haven't applied anything to the back of the neck ever. It's still perfect, but it'd be good to get a bit more detail on this.



It's a good idea to apply some lemon oil to any tung-oiled part of the guitar at least a couple of times a year. 

http://www.carvinguitars.com/manuals/Guitar_Care.pdf



> For Carvin guitars with the natural tung oil finish, apply a good furniture oil such as Old English lemon oil and wipe off the excess. This should be done at least twice a year.
> 
> The ebony fingerboard should also be oiled with lemon oil twice a year. Do this while the strings are off the guitar. The oil will prevent the fingerboard from receiving or loosing excess moisture, which may cause the wood to crack.


----------



## venrar

Alberto7 said:


> The Carvin 7 neck profile is actually really nice. It's not thin, but it's also not super fat. I wouldn't be able to classify it into a shape (mainly because I just don't really get the differences), but it's very comfortable, even coming from an Ibanez.
> 
> As for the rest of the specs... I think any specs you get will be able to handle a variety of genres, really. The ones you listed are about as neutral as anything else, so I doubt you'll go wrong with them.



Thanks for the response, after a bit of thinking I placed my order and am now eagerly awaiting my new guitar.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Ah, awesome! I tell you, though, the wait is horrible . It's really exciting at the same time. Do post a picture of it here once you get it, and let us know how you like it!


----------



## potatohead

The D26's will direct swap with any standard sized UNCOVERED passive humbucker. They are still too small for covered BKP's.


----------



## BeeG

potatohead said:


> The D26's will direct swap with any standard sized UNCOVERED passive humbucker. They are still too small for covered BKP's.


 
I ordered over the phone yesterday and got the A70s. He told me they were industry size and I wouldn't have a problem swapping for some BKPs. Dunno about the D26s though.


----------



## potatohead

BeeG said:


> I ordered over the phone yesterday and got the A70s. He told me they were industry size and I wouldn't have a problem swapping for some BKPs. Dunno about the D26s though.


 
He's also a salesman. The A70's are an active pickup and you can swap anything you want in there, but if you change to a passive there will be a huge route around the outside of the pickup. You can however get special pickup rings, or BKP has also just started building their pickups in the active/soapbar housing.


----------



## BeeG

potatohead said:


> He's also a salesman. The A70's are an active pickup and you can swap anything you want in there, but if you change to a passive there will be a huge route around the outside of the pickup. You can however get special pickup rings, or BKP has also just started building their pickups in the active/soapbar housing.


 
Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## -42-

Reposting this. I'm now a club member.


----------



## Sine

Hi to all! First post, first time 7 strings user. Going to be fun, I hope!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Yay I can join this club now


----------



## Alberto7

^ Fuck, not you... I've drooled enough over that one 

^^ Come on, you tease, show us more!  It looks great with that color! And also welcome to SSO!


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Duckykong said:


> Caesar Milan plays 7's, holy shit!
> 
> Anyways, here's mine!



Sweet jesus.


----------



## Vinchester

My first 7  DC700!

I love my choice of satin black top and natural clear back/sides and birdseye fingerboard-headstock 
I ordered mine on February and the D26s is there, as you can see only one screw on each side of hte pup, so swapping should be easy. A shame it might be too small for covered BKPs though. 

I might post NGD thread soon. I'm busy as hell.


----------



## Alberto7

VERY cool guitar


----------



## samthebrutal

Vinchester said:


>



Holy mother, that is awesome.


----------



## MikeH

I miss being a part of this club.


----------



## sear

I keep telling myself I don't like the rounded body sides on the DC727/747, then someone posts a photo of their guitar and it blows me away.


----------



## acj

Vinchester: Which top wood did you choose?


----------



## Toejam

sear said:


> I keep telling myself I don't like the rounded body sides on the DC727/747, then someone posts a photo of their guitar and it blows me away.



The sculpted body sides are a standard option now, and you have to pay extra for rounded. I actually prefer the rounded sides.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Toejam said:


> The sculpted body sides are a standard option now, and you have to pay extra for rounded. I actually prefer the rounded sides.



Same here, I really like the look of Satch's guitars and they also sit extremely well in your lap and are very comfortable. I hate 90 degree angle bodies, it needs to be contoured a bit


----------



## Vinchester

acj said:


> Vinchester: Which top wood did you choose?



The guitar is Walnut/maple neck thru plus Swamp ash body wings. Top body wood is a thin plank of plain maple. It's painted black on top so only the side is visible.
I was hoping that the maple would be a bit whiter so it'd act as a creamy body binding. It turned out to be almost the same color as swamp ash though!


----------



## Toejam

RagtimeDandy said:


> Same here, I really like the look of Satch's guitars and they also sit extremely well in your lap and are very comfortable. I hate 90 degree angle bodies, it needs to be contoured a bit



I don't actually mind regular sculpted sides, just I like the rounded look a little better, and it is extremely comfortable. I also sit with my guitars classical style, resting on my left leg, as I hate the feel of a guitar over my right leg and could never balance it.


----------



## acj

Vinchester said:


> The guitar is Walnut/maple neck thru plus Swamp ash body wings. Top body wood is a thin plank of plain maple. It's painted black on top so only the side is visible.
> I was hoping that the maple would be a bit whiter so it'd act as a creamy body binding. It turned out to be almost the same color as swamp ash though!




Is this something you had to talk through with Carvin on the phone? I don't really see how you can order just the top wood to be finished like that, but it's awesome.


----------



## Vinchester

acj said:


> Is this something you had to talk through with Carvin on the phone? I don't really see how you can order just the top wood to be finished like that, but it's awesome.



It's option RNC (Rear Natural Clear) that's leaving back and side of the body unpainted. I ordered by phone yes, but by now it might already be on online builder. If you're in the States you can just order by phone they can explain things to you and maybe throw in a free strap because they are cool


----------



## riffmadness

My Walnut/maple DC727!

and a lil' Red Seas Fire cover of Skye... first video project I've EVER made

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mazl4Kreibg


----------



## SkyIllusion

I want to join! This came in the mail a few days ago 











Reverse Headstock!


----------



## Alcmiller

Just got this today. First custom guitar and boy does she play smooth.


----------



## MoistMeatSACK

DAMN. what color is that?!


----------



## Vinchester

MoistMeatSACK said:


> DAMN. what color is that?!



It's called Vintage Yellow Metallic. It's a yellow that turns orangy-golden depends on lighting and view angle. One of the best solid colors Carvin does 

That is a kick ass guitar man. Congrats


----------



## Alcmiller

Vinchester said:


> That is a kick ass guitar man. Congrats



Thanks dooood!


----------



## jbab

Vinchester said:


>



What kind of wood is the body made of??


----------



## Alberto7

^ Swamp ash


----------



## jay7string

Just got my first Carvin a CT7, awesome. The boys at carvin absolutely nailed it. pics to follow. Black DTS flame with thin burst, new passive pick ups.


----------



## jbab

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Swamp ash



And walnut w/ maple stripes for the neck?


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeap, that's exactly what it looks like!


----------



## jbab

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Yeap, that's exactly what it looks like!



That's the sex!


----------



## dwizted

Here is mine just got her. Now I know what all the fuss is about thing is outright awesome...


----------



## Alberto7

^ Your pictures, son. YOUR PICTURES!


----------



## Universe74

There was a post on the carvinbbs about updates to the 727/747 but its deleted now. something about bent tops and the toggles are no longer standard.


----------



## Garnoch

Oh man, you're right, that thread was deleted. Interesting. It was started by someone at Carvin talking about the new machines they had installed and how it will be more efficient and even better quality, and that the 727/747 has been redesigned of course. The arm cut is now more angled with a deeper back cut, like the DC700, keeping the rest of the differences. Someone supposedly ordered the new style already too, but the pictures on the website are still the previous version.


----------



## Alberto7

Garnoch said:


> Oh man, you're right, that thread was deleted. Interesting. It was started by someone at Carvin talking about the new machines they had installed and how it will be more efficient and even better quality, and that the 727/747 has been redesigned of course. The arm cut is now more angled with a deeper back cut, like the DC700, keeping the rest of the differences. Someone supposedly ordered the new style already too, but the pictures on the website are still the previous version.



I think the new DC7x7's might just be the perfect 7 if I'm imagining it right. My only one wish for my DC727 to be even better would be to give it a slightly bigger and more pronounced forearm cut. A more pronounced belly cut never hurt anyone either


----------



## Garnoch

Alberto7 said:


> I think the new DC7x7's might just be the perfect 7 if I'm imagining it right. My only one wish for my DC727 to be even better would be to give it a slightly bigger and more pronounced forearm cut. A more pronounced belly cut never hurt anyone either



It should be getting both those and yeah for some reason the older I get, the more I appreciate the belly cut - can't figure out why though.


----------



## Universe74

I remember the new machines were Haas VMC's.

I just sold my Agile 8 and its being put away for a spalt DC727.


----------



## DarkNe0

Can anybody help me out with this? What's the option to keep a top color on the guitar and the back be natural wood? Like Vinchester's guitar:









I've been told I'll have to call them while ordering to make that happen but I just wanna make sure if there's an option on the guitar builder


----------



## nicktao

I'm pretty sure there isn't an option for that in the builder, but you should call them and confirm the order anyway, they have been known to mess up orders on occasion.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

They are great over the phone to work with


----------



## illimmigrant

I think we all need to start requesting that Carvin consider incorporating the Schaller Hannes and Hipshot Bridges into their 7-string models. I'm dying for a Hannes on a 7-string guitar. Problem is Mayones Regius will take a lot longer for me to save up to than another Carvin haha.
I messaged them about it, and the Hannes bridge is not in the future. We should change that!


----------



## Crabface

illimmigrant said:


> I think we all need to start requesting that Carvin consider incorporating the Schaller Hannes and Hipshot Bridges into their 7-string models. I'm dying for a Hannes on a 7-string guitar. Problem is Mayones Regius will take a lot longer for me to save up to than another Carvin haha.
> I messaged them about it, and the Hannes bridge is not in the future. We should change that!



The Hannes seems very unlikely to me and even if it did happen it would drastically increase the price.

A Hipshot or a Hipshot copy, like they put on the DC800, seems like a more likely and reasonable request.


----------



## Alberto7

illimmigrant said:


> I think we all need to start requesting that Carvin consider incorporating the Schaller Hannes and Hipshot Bridges into their 7-string models. I'm dying for a Hannes on a 7-string guitar. Problem is Mayones Regius will take a lot longer for me to save up to than another Carvin haha.
> I messaged them about it, and the Hannes bridge is not in the future. We should change that!



I think you'll have the Mayones before they ever start using Hannes bridges. Hipshot copies for their 7 strings, perhaps... but even then, I'd still bet you would have saved up for your Mayones and would already have it in your hands by the time they start implementing any new bridges on already-existing and well-established designs.

I agree with you though. It'd be awesome if they offered more bridge options, or at least upgrade the quality and/or design of their 7-string bridges.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Hipshot and hannes would be awesome!


----------



## Vinchester

illimmigrant said:


> I think we all need to start requesting that Carvin consider incorporating the Schaller Hannes and Hipshot Bridges into their 7-string models. I'm dying for a Hannes on a 7-string guitar. Problem is Mayones Regius will take a lot longer for me to save up to than another Carvin haha.
> I messaged them about it, and the Hannes bridge is not in the future. We should change that!



If they had offered a Hipshot 7 choice I'd pick it in a heartbeat!

I think the Hannes 7 option, however, would increase the cost and price of the guitar quite a bit. Carvin seems to like keeping cost down by using as much in-house hardware as possible.


----------



## diablo_man

Garnoch said:


> Oh man, you're right, that thread was deleted. Interesting. It was started by someone at Carvin talking about the new machines they had installed and how it will be more efficient and even better quality, and that the 727/747 has been redesigned of course. The arm cut is now more angled with a deeper back cut, like the DC700, keeping the rest of the differences. Someone supposedly ordered the new style already too, but the pictures on the website are still the previous version.





Yup I ordered one about 2 or 3 days after the update.

DC727, Burl top, birdseye fretboard, koa/maple neck, swampash body, gloss, no rounded edges, abalone round inlays and caps on black hardware, fixed bridge. All the electronics options, reverse pointy headstock

And it should be arriving tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## diablo_man

Well, I already made a separate thread for it, but should also have the pics in the master DC7xx thread, so here they is!











































This thing is incredible.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

My Carvin DC727 should be here on Tuesday!!!! Here's some teaser specs!

DC727 1 ________ ________ 829.00 829.00
7 STRING GUITAR, FIXED BRIDGE 
SS 1 ________ ________ 20.00 20.00
RPL TO GRAPH TECH STRNG SADDLE 
FTU 1 ________ ________ 200.00 200.00
SUNSET BURST OVER FLAMED MAPLE 
DTS 1 ________ ________ 80.00 80.00
DEEP TRIPLE STEP STAIN 
BBE 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00
NATURAL BODY BINDING 
5WM 1 ________ ________ 120.00 120.00
5-PC WALNUT W/MAPLE STRIPES 
FPH 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00
FLAMED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 
406 1 ________ ________ 5.00 5.00
PICKUP COLOR CRM/BLACK W BLACK 
BC 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 
BL 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
HC10 1 ________ ________ 79.00 79.00
STANDARD FIT DELUXE BLK TOLEX 
OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
-100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

diablo_man said:


> Well, I already made a separate thread for it, but should also have the pics in the master DC7xx thread, so here they is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is incredible.



that is the best looking carvin ive ever seen. typically i think they are fugly. just weird looking in general. but dayum thats gorgeous. except all those controls. uck all that. gimme a single volume and a 3 way toggle anytime


----------



## Alberto7

^ Okay, I realize I might be very late with this question, but whatever happened with Carvin using Sperzels on their guitars?  Since when did they change to in-house locking tuners? (I'm basing this question on the previously pictured guitar, where the tuners say "Carvin" on the back. I am assuming they're built in-house).


----------



## mbardu

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Okay, I realize I might be very late with this question, but whatever happened with Carvin using Sperzels on their guitars?  Since when did they change to in-house locking tuners? (I'm basing this question on the previously pictured guitar, where the tuners say "Carvin" on the back. I am assuming they're built in-house).



Yep they have switched about 10 months back or so.

The new ones are also locking tuners (except on kits and basic bolt guitars), and they are very good. 
19:1 ratio is very precise, changing strings is a breeze (easier than Sperzels), and they finally look right. e.g. before, they were the matte type of finish from sperzel, which didn't match the gloss chrome or gold hardware. Now they do match.

I much prefer the standard tuners now!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Huh, that's pretty cool! The Sperzels are 14:1, if I'm not mistaken, and do feel a little imprecise, but they still hold their tuning incredibly well and are well built. I prefer the matte look of the Sperzels (mainly because my Carvin is fully tung oiled), but these aren't bad at all either!


----------



## mbardu

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Huh, that's pretty cool! The Sperzels are 14:1, if I'm not mistaken, and do feel a little imprecise, but they still hold their tuning incredibly well and are well built. I prefer the matte look of the Sperzels (mainly because my Carvin is fully tung oiled), but these aren't bad at all either!



Sperzels are 12:1 I believe and noticeably less precise.

I have both with me right now and I can tell 

The Sperzels look OK on their own - and can go well with some finishes.

The cosmetic 'problem' though was more than the rest of Carvin hardware (controls, bridge etc) were glossy - so it was quite mismatched. That's splitting hairs, but the new one blend much better IMHO.


----------



## Helixx Guitars

I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## diablo_man

Might as well put up another pic or two for you guys!










This guitar now has Seymour duncan Sentient and Pegasus pickups in it, and a .65 bass string on the B, and it sounds incredible. plays nice and tight.


Yeah aesthetically i could do with less controls on it, but I especially like the toggles. The coil splitting and phase gets lots of great tones. The bottom two knobs(active bass and treble) i could probably do without and just stick with the top two (volume and passive tone), but i like the placement of the pickup selector better where it is. Not selecting the active eq system, carvin puts the pickup selector farther down the body by the bridge somewhere.


----------



## littledoc

Just snapped this tonight, and thought I'd share.


----------



## Herrick

Well I was going to post pictures of my DC727 but the pictures are so shitty that I'm not going to bother. It's all black with black hardware. Ebony fretboard. Maple neck. Alder body. Pretty standard.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

Does anyone have some lefty Carvin 7XX goodness to share ? looking for some ideas on my next purchase..


----------



## jfrey




----------



## illimmigrant

Indoor shot of the sweet honey burst on my DC727


----------



## marshallH

Wow! once I get a job I'm for sure buying a carvin.


----------



## Alberto7

So, I'm pretty sure you guys will be happy about this:






And yes, that is now a standard option  which Mr. Kiesel called a DC700H on his Facebook post.

Carvin is stepping up their game rather quickly!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Vinchester said:


> If they had offered a Hipshot 7 choice I'd pick it in a heartbeat!
> 
> I think the Hannes 7 option, however, would increase the cost and price of the guitar quite a bit. Carvin seems to like keeping cost down by using as much in-house hardware as possible.



On a normal DC727 or DC700, it is a $70 upcharge for the hipshot 7 bridge now. Go order!


----------



## nicktao

If only they added the hipshot and a standard scale to the 6.


----------



## Convictional

Alberto7 said:


> So, I'm pretty sure you guys will be happy about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is now a standard option  which Mr. Kiesel called a DC700H on his Facebook post.
> 
> Carvin is stepping up their game rather quickly!



Aaannnnd now my long and hard decision between a Schecter Banshee-7 passive fixed bridge and another Carvin DC700 has officially been decided.


----------



## Cloudy

So happy they've started to allow options like this, really listening to their clients.


----------



## TheNudeAvenger

Does anyone have the BBE finish option? Cant seem to find a pic of it.


----------



## Alberto7

BBE option is just natural body binding. Like this:






Only applied to straight edges.


----------



## J7string

My new DC7X! 





























I figured a few pics belonged here!


----------



## TheNudeAvenger

Alberto7 said:


> BBE option is just natural body binding. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only applied to straight edges.



Yes I know, I just have never seen it on the 7x7 series.


----------



## Alberto7

Ooohh ok ok! Well, I'm pretty certain it'll look the same, except perhaps with the slight bevels that the straight-edged DC7x7's have. Just no rounded sides is all. With that said, I don't think you'll find many pictures of those. Off the top of my head, I don't recall seeing one. From what I've seen, after the DC700 came out, less and less NGD's for DC7x7's happened, and people usually go for the more classy look with the rounded body sides whenever a new DC7x7 pops up online.


----------



## Convictional

I've had this guitar for about 6 months now but haven't posted on here about it.

Late membership post incoming:





















Here's a super bright picture of the finish. I like the subtle flame that comes with the matte finish. Also seeing fingerprints on the body gets on my nerves.


----------



## TheNudeAvenger

Alberto7 said:


> Ooohh ok ok! Well, I'm pretty certain it'll look the same, except perhaps with the slight bevels that the straight-edged DC7x7's have. Just no rounded sides is all. With that said, I don't think you'll find many pictures of those. Off the top of my head, I don't recall seeing one. From what I've seen, after the DC700 came out, less and less NGD's for DC7x7's happened, and people usually go for the more classy look with the rounded body sides whenever a new DC7x7 pops up online.



Yeah I know I haven't been able to find one. Even Carvin didn't have one! Its making ordering it a hassle. Waiting on those new 7 string models to be announced anyways.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'll be joining this club in six to eight weeks


----------



## J7string

NGD Thread here! 

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NGD: The Change Your Underpants After Viewing Edition.

TL;DR here!



















Amazing amazing amazing amazing guitar... Took my breath away the instant I cracked open the case...

Specs:

Maple Neck/Black Limba Body
Flamed Maple Top
Deep Purple w/ Blackburst edges
Ebony Fingerboard
Ebony Headstock Overlay (Not black painted)
Flamed Maple Neck w/ Light Vintage Stain
SS Jumbo Frets
MOP Signature Inlays
Gold Hardware
M Bridge
Lollar Pickups


----------



## charlessalvacion

awesome guitars.


----------



## charlessalvacion

littledoc said:


> Just snapped this tonight, and thought I'd share.



Hi Sir,

I noticed you have the Floyd Rose bridge instead of the Carvin 7 Licensed Floyd.
Did you change it or is it a special request for the OFR7 bridge?

Thanks!


----------



## Edika

They changed to OFR's with the CT7 models and they started offering for the other 7 string models a few months ago. So no more licensed Floyd even though it was a quite decent unit.


----------



## HaloHat

There is a NGD of this about a month ago but posting here to join the club 

Top/Back/Headstock = New Guniea Striped Ebony from Gilmer Wood Co. in Oregon
Neck = Wenge from Exotic-Woods in Canada [with Carvin Black Limba strips]
Body = Carvin Black Limba
Fret Board = Carvin Ebony

Happy is an understatement 





With new switching [1 regular three way] [2 Series/Split/Parallel]




And Flush Mount Dunlop Strap Locks


----------



## charlessalvacion

Edika said:


> They changed to OFR's with the CT7 models and they started offering for the other 7 string models a few months ago. So no more licensed Floyd even though it was a quite decent unit.



You mean even the DC727 models will have OFR7 bridge? I hope I read it right. If this is true, I am one happy guy.


----------



## Edika

I am not 100% sure but I think yes. They are available for the DC700 and DC7x. Since they had to change the programming to accommodate for the width of the fretboard (it was a bit thin for OFR's) I think they implemented it for all 7 string neckthrough models.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Thank you sir! I hope someone can confirm this. I would really like to have the OFR7 if I proceed with a custom.


----------



## Alberto7

HaloHat said:


> There is a NGD of this about a month ago but posting here to join the club
> 
> Top/Back/Headstock = New Guniea Striped Ebony from Gilmer Wood Co. in Oregon
> Neck = Wenge from Exotic-Woods in Canada [with Carvin Black Limba strips]
> Body = Carvin Black Limba
> Fret Board = Carvin Ebony
> 
> Happy is an understatement
> With new switching [1 regular three way] [2 Series/Split/Parallel]
> And Flush Mount Dunlop Strap Locks



I think that is the most option 50'd Carvin I've seen in a long time, if not ever. I'm surprised you didn't get some custom pickups thrown in it.  That thing is incredibly beautiful and unique. I love it!

Also, are the recessed strap locks an option 50 as well or an aftermarket mod?


----------



## HaloHat

Aftermarket. I didn't remember to ask if they would install them at build time if I mailed them to Carvin. I have suggested them as an option at the Carvin forum (and Treml-No's ha). The stock Carvin passives are awesome imho. Only issue I'm having is because I tune G# and have to replace the low B. Should have a few 68' and 70's to try in the mail Friday. Gotta lose the floppy feel and get some tension on that B!


----------



## Convictional

That's a sandwich Carvin though so I'm pretty sure it's a Kiesel edition which means you can do virtually anything since the KE is a 2k upcharge. I think that's because Jeff does most of the build himself.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm pretty sure the Kiesel package wasn't a thing when HaloHat must have placed the order. They did have the Elite option, but I don't know how long ago the discontinued it. Besides, those two options have a 5-piece body. Then again, he could have just option 50'd the option 50 and decided to go with a 3-piece body. Option50-ception.

I've never tried going that low on my DC727. The lowest I've been to is A, and it handles it pretty well (to my liking) with a .62 on the bottom. Too bad those don't fit into my tuners and I have to unwind the top of the string (although mine is an older version with the Sperzels).


----------



## illimmigrant

Alberto7 said:


> I've never tried going that low on my DC727. The lowest I've been to is A, and it handles it pretty well (to my liking) with a .62 on the bottom. Too bad those don't fit into my tuners and I have to unwind the top of the string (although mine is an older version with the Sperzels).


 
I received my 727 a few months before the 700's came out and I currenty have a .74 in there tuned to Ab. Fits just fine. I'm pretty sure mine also has Sperzel locking tuners, but I've read posts of a lot of people having the same issue.  
Your guitar made me want a KOA top on mine haha, but decided on flame at the end.


----------



## Alberto7

Haha thanks! Glad to know you liked my guitar.  But yeah, yours has the Sperzels as well. I'm quite sure the Carvin tuners are fairly new (post DC700/800). I wonder what the machining tolerances are on the Sperzels; a minimum .012" difference (.062 to .074) on something that's supposed to be so small and precise seems a little too much. Maybe the ones capable of handling the heavier gauges are just a remake of old models where they increased the hole size, or a slightly different model altogether... who knows.


----------



## Spamspam

Well poop. My newest Carvin 7 doesn't qualify for this club. Too bad, I took a bunch of new pics..


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Spamspam said:


> Well poop. My newest Carvin 7 doesn't qualify for this club. Too bad, I took a bunch of new pics..



Post it anyways... someone should really change the thread title to include ALL Carvin 7s.


----------



## HaloHat

Alberto7 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Kiesel package wasn't a thing when HaloHat must have placed the order. They did have the Elite option, but I don't know how long ago the discontinued it. Besides, those two options have a 5-piece body. Then again, he could have just option 50'd the option 50 and decided to go with a 3-piece body. Option50-ception.
> 
> I've never tried going that low on my DC727. The lowest I've been to is A, and it handles it pretty well (to my liking) with a .62 on the bottom. Too bad those don't fit into my tuners and I have to unwind the top of the string (although mine is an older version with the Sperzels).



You are exactly correct alberto7, I op50'd the op50 and asked for the 3pc body instead of the 5pc body. Also correct it was not a Kiesel Edition though it probably was the last Elite I believe.

.64 low B failed to give me the tension I like, which is perhaps a little more than average. I also do not like any fret buzz at all nor do I particularly care for the lowest action possible. I like the strings up and free to vibrate even if playing with a heavy hand. Trying a .68 tomorrow and have a .70 just in case lol...


----------



## WiseSplinter

I've been using a 74 for a low G# on my DC727, seems to work really well for me: I like quite high tension, though its most likely not as heavy as you would imagine. 

For reference a lot of people (me included) have the opinion that a 74 is too light for low f# on a 27" scale 8 string guitar, so it actually ends up just about perfect for low g# on a 25.5" scale (imo).
I buy the d'addario 8 string set and leave out the 7th (second heaviest) string for my 7 string (tuned to drop g#).


----------



## Spamspam

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Post it anyways... someone should really change the thread title to include ALL Carvin 7s.



Lol, just give me an excuse.. OK!!!


----------



## charlessalvacion

Hot!! i am a Carvin noob. May I know what model is that beautiful thing?


----------



## Alberto7

Carvin SCB7, released just under two weeks ago.


----------



## Spamspam

What he said.


NGD thread, if interested.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/269328-ngd-carvin-scb7-prototype-finally.html


----------



## zero_end

howdy boyz!

I've been offered a DC7 (circa 2008), the only negative it's has a licensed floyd rose that i might have to swap it for an OFR.

Other than routing the cavity to fit the new floyd, it is to my understanding that there's some issues with this mod (string spacing of the neck or something like that), can you clarify?

is it really worth swapping floyd rose bridges in those models?

if so, how about an evertune bridge? (or those string spacing issues won't make it worth it too?)


----------



## Edika

If I remember correctly the necks for the licensed Floyd were a bit smaller and would make placement of an OFR very tricky. Mainly because the OFR saddles were wider. That would leave very little space on the edges of the fretboard for the high and low E. Even placed accurately there would fret out easier than OFR width necks. The posts would need filling and re-drilling if I remember correctly.

My experience with the licensed Floyd was quite positive. I couldn't do very crazy tricks due to the model I had bought not having a locking nut but for mild stuff it kept tuning well and not move much over time. It's no OFR but it is a good bridge.


----------



## jerm

I think the older DC7's had thicker necks?

when did they get thinner?

Today, do we have the option to get a thinner one? How much thinner are the new ones?


----------



## Edika

I don't think they changed the thickness, only the width slightly to fit OFR's. 

Concerning the neck profiles I believe someone mentioned that they can do a different neck profile as an option 50 but they have to have a sample. But then I think you can return it. A call to Carvin can solve that query.


----------



## zero_end

Edika said:


> If I remember correctly the necks for the licensed Floyd were a bit smaller and would make placement of an OFR very tricky. Mainly because the OFR saddles were wider. That would leave very little space on the edges of the fretboard for the high and low E. Even placed accurately there would fret out easier than OFR width necks. The posts would need filling and re-drilling if I remember correctly.
> 
> My experience with the licensed Floyd was quite positive. I couldn't do very crazy tricks due to the model I had bought not having a locking nut but for mild stuff it kept tuning well and not move much over time. It's no OFR but it is a good bridge.



Thanks mate , I'm gonna have to go through this whole thread or starting a new one for more references.


----------



## zero_end

Found it!



kmanick said:


> the shape of the actual trem is a little different than the licensed one so for starters you either have to open the route a bit or reshape the trem itself.
> Second, the string spacing on the OFR is a little wider than the "stock" trem Carvin issues on these, so the low B and High E are prone to slippage off of the end of the fret board. I had mine refretted when I put the OFR on so the fret ends didn't bevel way in like the guys do the frets ar Carvin. It worked OK but it wouldn't kill them to make their necks a little wider to accomodate this mod. ( my main complaint with Carvin 7's).



Althought i wouldn't mind doing doing such mods to the guitar, its a bit of a hassle (money and time), and in the end not worth the investment.

It's a pity, since i liked this carvin, plays & feels nice, it's well seasoned. But those little details makes it a bit of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jerm

Ordered mine last week:

DC700

Hipshot bridge
Burl maple top
Black hardware, black knob w/ abalone inlay
Alder body
Maple 5 piece neck, thinner profile
Ebony board 
Abalone signature inlay
painted satin back of neck
Burl headstock
D26 passive pickups



Can't wait!


----------



## Alberto7

Woohoo that sounds awesome! I'm not a big fan of the signature inlays, but I don't hate them.


----------



## jerm

so what pickups are you guys swapping in? 

I'd like to know what pickups you guys are using, particularly those with 5 piece maple necks and Alder.

Looking for Death Metal tones a la A Celebration of Guilt era Arsis and Dark Tranquillity and Scar Symmetry. And want some liquid leads that are fat and not shrill.

Sound clips would be great


----------



## Exit Existence

My first carvin should be here in about a month, I cant ....ing wait


----------



## ferret

Exit Existence said:


> My first carvin should be here in about a month, I cant ....ing wait



Same here.


----------



## jerm

how are you guys taking care or your Carvin Ebony Fretboards?


----------



## Alberto7

^

1) I first take all the strings off.

2) Then I take an old toothbrush to it and scrub it while dry to loosen the dirt. I also feel it opens the pores of the wood a little bit so it absorbs a more lemon oil and hydrates better (more on this later), though that could just be me imagining things.

3) Then, I take a piece of cloth and soak it in lemon oil. Then I scrub the fretboard with the soaked cloth fret by fret. I do this with quite a bit of force, though I don't exaggerate, of course.

4) While it is still wet with lemon oil, I scrub the fretboard again with the toothbrush to remove any dirt that may be left.

5) I take a dry piece of cloth and rub the excess dirt/lemon oil off the fretboard.

6) I let it dry. 

7) Put on some fresh strings.

8) Feel glorious.

Make sure not to use a toothbrush that is too stiff. I don't know if it could scratch the fretboard, but I'd rather not risk it. I use a relatively soft one.

This is the lemon oil I used to use: http://www.shop.ca/c/cleaner-guitar...679-22069147?gclid=CNGFoO35lb8CFTJn7AodfEgA2g and it worked great.

The one I'm currently using is this one: Kyser Dr. Stringfellow Lem-Oil | Musician's Friend and it does the job equally as good, except it has an atomizer on the top, so it's easier to administer and make sure you don't use too much.


----------



## Nlelith

I use Planet Waves PW-FBC Fretboard Cleaner + Planet Waves Microfiber Cloth.
-Take off the strings
-Spray PW-FBC on fretboard (on 3-4 frets at a time)
-Instantly rub it dry, wiping away all the dirt. Fret by fret, applying force where needed.
-Repeat process on next frets until whole fretboard is good as new.
-Put on new strings.

I do it every time I change strings (~every 3 month). PW-FBC doesn't have any smell.


----------



## ALAN_C

Hi guys ! My CarvinDC7X just arrived 2 days ago !!! Some demo and more photos are coming soon !!


----------



## jerm

The thing with Lemon Oil is that some people say it's fine and others say if you do it too often (multiple times a year) you could cause the wood to dry out faster and possibly crack


----------



## therhodeo

ALAN_C said:


> Hi guys ! My CarvinDC7X just arrived 2 days ago !!! Some demo and more photos are coming soon !!



Hot


----------



## ev_o

Question for you Ct7 owners: how do you guys get along with that flat heel? I've been contemplating one of these for a little while but haven't found anything specific about if the heel is obtrusive or not.


----------



## RYOAK5150

Cant believe I never posted in this!

Still loving this thing.

NGD Thread


----------



## Spamspam

That is a fantastic example of a simple design presenting a stunning finish. Love it more every time I see it. Great job picking the specs, and great job on Carvin for nailing the look perfectly.


----------



## illimmigrant

ALAN_C said:


> Hi guys ! My CarvinDC7X just arrived 2 days ago !!! Some demo and more photos are coming soon !!


 

That is a sick top/finish! Where is your NGD thread?! haha


----------



## Exit Existence

Incoming next week. Cant waittttt


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I just ordered a CT7 earlier this week. The next couple of months are gonna be brutal.

Specs:

Right Handed
Tune-o-Matic
1pc Swamp Ash body with Black Limba top
Satin finish
Tung oil Black Limba neck with thinner profile
Pointy Headstock
Birds Eye Maple fretboard
20in radius 
Stainless Jumbo frets
Passive p/u's
black hardware

Pretty god damn excited


----------



## Spamspam

insaneshawnlane said:


> I just ordered a CT7 earlier this week. The next couple of months are gonna be brutal.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Right Handed
> Tune-o-Matic
> 1pc Swamp Ash body with Black Limba top
> Satin finish
> Tung oil Black Limba neck
> Pointy Headstock
> Birds Eye Maple fretboard
> 20in radius
> Stainless Jumbo frets
> Passive p/u's
> black hardware
> 
> Pretty god damn excited



I can't wait to see that either, been vacilating back and forth between something like that, or a CT7 in candy red metallic, with either a black limba or swamp ash body, rear natural clear...

So take a crapton of pics, you may help me make up my mind


----------



## thrsher

i have a dc7x currently on order and i sent in some snakewood for the fingerboard!


----------



## jerm

thrsher said:


> i have a dc7x currently on order and i sent in some snakewood for the fingerboard!


can't wait to see this!


----------



## thrsher

should be done mid august


----------



## JP Universe

My Old 727!!! Beautiful guitar!


----------



## thrsher

and my old dc727. first custom guitar ever ordered


----------



## daniel grey

Only 6th year as a forum member and here it is - my first post! xD

Happy to join the club with this wonderful dc727 i just bought used from mbardu here. It plays as well as it looks, and that says everything ))


----------



## Andrenighthound

DC7X
View attachment 41469


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

daniel grey said:


> Only 6th year as a forum member and here it is - my first post! xD
> 
> Happy to join the club with this wonderful dc727 i just bought used from mbardu here. It plays as well as it looks, and that says everything ))



WOW, reminds me a lot to an EBMM JP7 BFR in Bahama Burst finish even with the LF/CL set. I really dig it man, such a beauty


----------



## daniel grey

^ Thanks man, she really is a wonder ))

Only, it's Air Norton, not Liquifire


----------



## stevo1

I ordered one of the DC7X's a few weeks ago. Will be my second carvin, and my first ordered! 

Specs are:
Walnut body and neck
Ash top
Ash headstock overlay w/ black logo
Maple fretboard, no inlays
Stainless steel med-jumbo frets
Passive pickups 
Hipshot bridge
Thinner neck profile
Tung-oil neck finish

The guitar was originally going to be completely finished with tung-oil, but the sales rep said that they could no longer do an oil finish with ash, as it was to porous, leading to problems down the road. So I opted for the satin finish, and he added on the tung-oil neck finish, at a drastically reduced price. 

This will also be my first custom ordered guitar too! Needless to say, I'm excited!


----------



## slim231990

DC700 Mahogany neck & body, Maple Cap, Ebony FB, EMG-707TW


----------



## jerm

who's beast is this?






I was hoping on being the first with this finish on a DC7 haha


----------



## jerm

upcoming NGD


----------



## slim231990

More pics of the Space Dragon IFL this guitar


----------



## NickS

How long have you had it?


----------



## slim231990

I've had her since last Oct and im still amazed of the quality of this instrument I wish I could take all my past Gibby purchases and exchange them all for Carvins


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Just paid off the rest of my CT7 today. My postcard said the expected completion date is 9/17. Here's hoping they're ahead of schedule!


----------



## rikomaru

^ooooooooooooooooohh yeah......more CT7 pics on the way. I'm super excited just to see the jpegs. lol


----------



## russmuller

Pulling the trigger on my DC7X today. I'm about ready to piss myself with joy.


----------



## russmuller

russmuller said:


> Pulling the trigger on my DC7X today. I'm about ready to piss myself with joy.



Well to follow up... *click* *click* 

Now I just hang out for 10 weeks til my dream guitar shows up.


----------



## jerm

Rivers of Nihil's guitarist's guitar.


----------



## kevdes93

Love the new cali burst, wish i coulda gotten in on the guitar porn run


----------



## stevo1

Got mine a couple weeks ago. Came two weeks early!


----------



## Toejam

Stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Alberto7

That thing is pure love.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

soon...


----------



## stevo1

bro, we have to get together to compare Carvins, as I got the opposite of yours!


----------



## insaneshawnlane

stevo1 said:


> bro, we have to get together to compare Carvins, as I got the opposite of yours!



haha yeah man it looks like you did! Awesome guitar you've got there btw


----------



## russmuller

Holy balls that is beautiful!!!


----------



## teamSKDM

RYOAK5150 said:


> Cant believe I never posted in this!
> 
> Still loving this thing.
> 
> NGD Thread



Reverse headstock carvin = usa budget mayones


----------



## fps

teamSKDM said:


> Reverse headstock carvin = usa budget mayones



Like the neck of my Carvin much more than the Mayoneses I've tried   If they didn't have these overseas shipping price rise issues I'd have bought another by now.


----------



## xzacx

stevo1 said:


> Got mine a couple weeks ago. Came two weeks early!




Great wood choices. Really looks complete like that!


----------



## russmuller

I spotted my build on Carvin's Facebook page on Halloween. I have to say... I'm so ....ing excited to play this thing.


----------



## Decon87

russmuller said:


> I spotted my build on Carvin's Facebook page on Halloween. I have to say... I'm so ....ing excited to play this thing.



What top and finish is that? I'm assuming it's a burled maple top with a Nightburst finish but I can't be sure. Asking because I'm going to order my build soon but I like that top wayyy more than a regular flame top.


----------



## Alberto7

That's a burled maple top with an aquaburst finish and a natural faux-binding.

BEAUTIFUL axe, btw.  I'm jealous!


----------



## jerm

russmuller. you're going to be floored with that top in person, it looks sick! 

when I first saw my burled aquaburst I was stunned haha


----------



## russmuller

Decon87 said:


> What top and finish is that? I'm assuming it's a burled maple top with a Nightburst finish but I can't be sure. Asking because I'm going to order my build soon but I like that top wayyy more than a regular flame top.



Alberto is right on. That's a burled maple top with an aqua burst and the deep triple stain option.

I was on the fence about going for the burl because of the extra cost and how variable the patterns are. On the flame and quilt options, there is no charge for the wood but that cost is rolled into the finishing options. If you price out things in the builder, the extra cost of the wood is offset because the finish itself is significantly less. So the up-charge for the burl is not as big as it seems at first.

I did not opt to have my top hand-picked or anything like that. I just took a gamble and got LUCKY AS FECK!!!!


----------



## ChillPatch

Hi Everyone, first time poster long time lurker. Here is my DC700, I've had it for a week and it is every bit the guitar I hoped for. Under the satin finish is a 5pc maple neck with swamp ash wings.


----------



## Zepos16

stevo1 said:


> Got mine a couple weeks ago. Came two weeks early!



That DC7x is pure concentrated sex!

Here's my DC727


----------



## russmuller

It looks like my DC7X is now fully assembled and ready to go!


----------



## russmuller

It has arrived!!!!! NGD here!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

ChillPatch said:


> Hi Everyone, first time poster long time lurker. Here is my DC700, I've had it for a week and it is every bit the guitar I hoped for. Under the satin finish is a 5pc maple neck with swamp ash wings.


"...how much more black could it be? And the answer is none: none more black."

Satin, huh? I prefer to call any non-gloss black finish, "ninja".


----------



## ALAN_C

Zepos16 said:


> That DC7x is pure concentrated sex!
> 
> Here's my DC727



the DC727 is it changed to BKP ?


----------



## ovlott

Not sure if this would count as part of the DC7xx club, but...

NGD coming soon...


----------



## Jlang

ovlott said:


> Not sure if this would count as part of the DC7xx club, but...
> 
> NGD coming soon...



great choice of headstock with body style!


----------



## Edika

Maybe this thread should be renamed as the Carvin 7 string club?


----------



## Jonathan20022

My DC7X is coming very soon


----------



## Jonathan20022

Speak of the Devil. This has the same specs as mine and I think I'm the only person in the run to order the specs like this. .... YES.

EDIT: Confirmed. COME TO PAPA ALREADY.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Great googly-moogly, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Nlelith

Is that a fretboard binding, or it's just really dark colored Kiesel-treated BEM?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nlelith said:


> Is that a fretboard binding, or it's just really dark colored Kiesel-treated BEM?



I'm not sure about Binding, but I did get a double black BEM Treated Board. Absolutely glad I chose that.


----------



## Nlelith

Not a binding then, just natural sides of the fretboard... looks killer!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah I think so! I thought it was binding for a while since it looks almost squared off but either way I'm very satisfied with the final product 

It was so cool with the process for the group run, they told us we couldn't change out specs after a certain date but they gave us upgrades for Piezo if we wanted it. And then the option to change from Gloss to Satin and vice versa, I went to Satin just because of my recent gear being similar


----------



## Chrisjd

Are there new carvin 7s coming out soon? I thought I saw something on this recently..... baritone scales and compound boards.


----------



## jerm

.... I wish my DC700 had Piezo. Is there a way to retro fit? Probably not as it requires a second input?


----------



## ovlott

Chrisjd said:


> Are there new carvin 7s coming out soon? I thought I saw something on this recently..... baritone scales and compound boards.



As far as I know they already have baritone 7's, BUT a compound radius would be a lovely addition to the builder  

I thought I saw a funny looking 8 string hiding amongst the guitar porn Run in an instagram pic Jeff posted actually... Thought I saw a scooped cut away...
Will find the pic and post it later...


----------



## Andrenighthound

i need a headless 8 string Carvin.


----------



## kevdes93

Andrenighthound said:


> i need a headless 8 string Carvin.



rumors of a 7/8 string headless at namm this year!


----------



## tian

kevdes93 said:


> rumors of a 7/8 string headless at namm this year!


Source?


----------



## jerm

has anyone fit covered Dimarzios or Bare knuckles into their Carvin 7 string?

Questioning if I should attempt it or not. Maybe I can take the covers off easily if they don't fit?


----------



## teamSKDM

jerm said:


> has anyone fit covered Dimarzios or Bare knuckles into their Carvin 7 string?
> 
> Questioning if I should attempt it or not. Maybe I can take the covers off easily if they don't fit?



Depends on the year i believe, recently carvin widened their pickups routes to make it easier to swap aftermarket pickups. but if its before that then you have to widen them just to fit normal sized pickups.


----------



## ovlott

Heres the instagram pic i was talking about before. 

Edit: its an 8 string in this pic, but if its a new feature it could very well carry over to a seven

The guitars in this run are outrageous! Haven't really noticed them until now


----------



## Jonathan20022

Here's a few of the varieties from the run

Once again, mine 



































And then Kiesel made this for both him and Zack as a part of the run. They look insane.










They all came out fantastic IMO, some of the others haven't been revealed yet like the Cherry Red. But I'm sure it looks badass as well.


----------



## bonga

Jonathan20022 said:


> Here's a few of the varieties from the run
> 
> Once again, mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Kiesel made this for both him and Zack as a part of the run. They look insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all came out fantastic IMO, some of the others haven't been revealed yet like the Cherry Red. But I'm sure it looks badass as well.



Holy Mother of God GAS!!!!


----------



## narad

Isn't it a bit weird to brand those as Kiesel custom guitars? Is he really planning to branch out from Carvin that much?


----------



## Mike

Kind of looks like someone barfed all over the yellow and orange fretboards. Also, the yellow bodied, blue fretboard one looks like my 2 yr old nephew got a hold of crayons and went to town. I love my Carvin's/Carvin related projects? and to each his own, but I just really don't like all the odd figured/painted/triple step fretboard combos they've been doing lately. Seems like a bit much for me and right up there with excessive abalone on the gaudy scale.


----------



## jerm

teamSKDM said:


> Depends on the year i believe, recently carvin widened their pickups routes to make it easier to swap aftermarket pickups. but if its before that then you have to widen them just to fit normal sized pickups.



That's right. I have the newer D26 routes, but wondering if those fit covered pickups.


----------



## Jlang

Mike said:


> Kind of looks like someone barfed all over the yellow and orange fretboards. Also, the yellow bodied, blue fretboard one looks like my 2 yr old nephew got a hold of crayons and went to town. I love my Carvin's/Carvin related projects? and to each his own, but I just really don't like all the odd figured/painted/triple step fretboard combos they've been doing lately. Seems like a bit much for me and right up there with excessive abalone on the gaudy scale.



I kind of agree with this, but, the baked fretboard treatments are KILLER. I would love to see that on a less busy guitar.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Jonathan20022 said:


> Here's a few of the varieties from the run
> 
> Once again, mine
> 
> Pics removed
> 
> And then Kiesel made this for both him and Zack as a part of the run. They look insane.
> 
> 
> 
> They all came out fantastic IMO, some of the others haven't been revealed yet like the Cherry Red. But I'm sure it looks badass as well.



Sooo it looks like they are now offering Graphtech Piezo saddles....

I now NEED a DC700


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow they are nice!!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Isn't it a bit weird to brand those as Kiesel custom guitars? Is he really planning to branch out from Carvin that much?



He's actually doing full on customs now, which is awesome. We didn't get much freedom with these since it was a run, but now he has his own custom line of stuff he's working on in conjunction with Carvin.

Also the orange came out killer, that was my only real regret when I saw how it did come out. Almost looks like a lava burst.


----------



## ramses

... just one more week ...


----------



## stevo1

ovlott said:


> Heres the instagram pic i was talking about before.
> 
> Edit: its an 8 string in this pic, but if its a new feature it could very well carry over to a seven



That's probably an option 50 spec. They have a couple of basses floating around with that kind of cutaway too. I was going to ask Chris H about it, to see if I could get it on a future build.


----------



## Spamspam

Just got her today, love it so far. The piezo really adds an awesome dimension to it when mixed.


----------



## amogtr

Ugh I wish I hadn't missed out on that run. That purple is exactly what I wanted. Looks amazing man, congrats!


----------



## ramses

Spamspam said:


>



Absurd finish.


----------



## jerm

Stop buying Carvins Spamspam


----------



## pushpull7

My desire for NGD over that is flowing over.

Again, really curious to hear the talk about the Keisels.


----------



## Dabo Fett

not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but has there been any talk of new guitars coming up from them? im about to place an order for a dc7x, but would hate if as soon as i get it, a headless 7 comes out, or fanned frets, or a 27in tele, or even little things like a bolt on(i know that ones not likely) or other switching/control options


----------



## tian

Dabo Fett said:


> not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but has there been any talk of new guitars coming up from them? im about to place an order for a dc7x, but would hate if as soon as i get it, a headless 7 comes out, or fanned frets, or a 27in tele, or even little things like a bolt on(i know that ones not likely) or other switching/control options


I've only heard random rumors with various amounts of credibility behind them but if you're really concerned, NAMM isn't that far away and it'd be safest to wait until then for any big announcements.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

There are new models coming (reliable source told me), but I was not told what exactly. Im holding off on my Hh2 build because of this.


----------



## fps

As a longtime and very happy DC727 owner, how are people finding their DC7Xs?


----------



## Chrisjd

Spamspam said:


> Just got her today, love it so far. The piezo really adds an awesome dimension to it when mixed.



is this a custom order or could I buy this from Carvin today?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Those were a custom run for GP. 50 people got in on it. Mine should arrive today.


----------



## Jlang

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Those were a custom run for GP. 50 people got in on it. Mine should arrive today.



Anyone can order one of those. The guitar porn run was just the first to offer the Cali burst to the public plus a couple other Touchs. Just call in and talk to Chris.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Jlang said:


> Anyone can order one of those. The guitar porn run was just the first to offer the Cali burst to the public plus a couple other Touchs. Just call in and talk to Chris.



Forgot to add that! You can buy them from Carvin direct, but if youd like to get a Kiesel treated fretboard you would need to call in directly. And Chris (Hong) is an amazing salesman. He will make sure you get exactly what you want.


----------



## Chrisjd

what would one of these 7's cost, roughly speaking?


----------



## jerm

Chrisjd said:


> what would one of these 7's cost, roughly speaking?


~1k for a barebones, all the way to $2700 depending on how crazy you get with the specs.


----------



## Spamspam

But the GP run only cost us tree fiddy.


----------



## Spamspam

jerm said:


> Stop buying Carvins Spamspam



Lol, unless something miraculous (like a 7 string headless or 7 string bolt) comes out of Namm, I only have one more to buy. For the last two years I have been planning a CT7 purchase, candy red metallic, zebrawood board, black limba neck/body. Both times I was offered something I couldn't refuse, the SCB7 prototype, and the GP DC7X.. I will have that guitar.. 
And probably a Legacy 3, and an X100B.. I think I have a problem..


----------



## Tzar27

My DC727 is supposed to be done on Thursday 

Can't wait to join the club


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Here's my GP DC7X. #2/50! More pics later.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad




----------



## curlyvice

Any shots of the back?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

curlyvice said:


> Any shots of the back?


----------



## bonga

Is that a bare knuckle? Was it a drop in replacement? I've heard that covered BKPs don't fit the Carvin routes?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

On the DC600? Yes, BKP Juggernauts. Carvin changed their pickup cavities recently, so they're drop in.


----------



## curlyvice

Sweet jesus. Those are some nice axes dude. Definitely not helping the carvin gas


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Thanks man! I'm just waiting for NAMM to see what the new offerings are because Carvin is awesome to work with. I really want an HH2 Holdsworth though!


----------



## curlyvice

Yea man, I've heard and seen nothing but good things from Carvin and their customers. I'm planning to order a DC600 this summer and take it from there. If they release any headless 7/8 string guitars after NAMM my wallet will take a beating.


----------



## ramses

Following up on my recent "incoming guitar" post  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4233415-post823.html  on this thread:

New CT7!! 




Yes, there will be a proper NGD, soon.


----------



## stuglue

Ramses, stunning, absolutely stunning


----------



## Alberto7

ramses said:


> Following up on my recent "incoming guitar" post  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4233415-post823.html  on this thread:
> 
> New CT7!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there will be a proper NGD, soon.



This picture is all kinds of class.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Damn dude, I cant decide which one I like more! Combine them all and that's probably the answer haha


----------



## jfrey

guess i can join the club now!


----------



## ramses

jfrey said:


> guess i can join the club now!



Sweet koa top. Enjoy!


----------



## jokerpanda

I'm planning to get one DC700H in satin aquaburst
but just a question for the experst...
does the finish wears polish fast?
and anyone know if schaller locking tuners are a direct swap?


----------



## SnowfaLL

Can't answer your other questions, but trust me that the Carvin locking tuners are top notch.. I absolutely love them way more than Schaller or Sperzels.. Only comparable is my Hipshot Open-Gear Locking tuners. Just very great precision and smoothness to them.


----------



## dirtool

HaloHat said:


> There is a NGD of this about a month ago but posting here to join the club
> 
> Top/Back/Headstock = New Guniea Striped Ebony from Gilmer Wood Co. in Oregon
> Neck = Wenge from Exotic-Woods in Canada [with Carvin Black Limba strips]
> Body = Carvin Black Limba
> Fret Board = Carvin Ebony
> 
> Happy is an understatement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With new switching [1 regular three way] [2 Series/Split/Parallel]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Flush Mount Dunlop Strap Locks




do carvin offers wenge option?


----------



## dirtool

i have a question,i've found there's a little gap between the neck and neck pickup in DC700(actually other 25.5" models have that gap,too),can i request to eliminate the gap like the DC7X?


----------



## bonga

dirtool said:


> i have a question,i've found there's a little gap between the neck and neck pickup in DC700(actually other 25.5" models have that gap,too),can i request to eliminate the gap like the DC7X?



I don't think they'll do that. To do what you're saying would involve extensive programming of the CNC machine and that's not going to happen. Still, I'd call them and ask, they've be known to accommodate requests but I don't see this happening.


----------



## Alex6534

NGD incoming...
2013 DC700 custom


----------

